# [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus II Formula (Intel P45)



## devic (29. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spezifikationen
Bilder
BIOS
Wichtige Informationen
Wichtige Links / Downloads





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*CPU:*

Intel Socket 775 Processors for Intel® Core™2 Extreme / Core™2 Quad / Core™2 Duo / Pentium® dual-core/Celeron® dual-core /Celeron® Processors
Support Intel® next generation 45nm Multi-Core CPU
Compatible with Intel® 06/05B/05A processors

*Chipsatz:*

Intel P45 Chipsatz
Intel ICH10R Southbridge

*Speicher:*

4 x240-pin DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR2 1200/1066/800/667 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
Refer to www.asus.com or this user manual for the Memory QVL(Qualified Vendors Lidts).
When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows® 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended.
_QVL-Liste siehe Wichtige Links / Downloads_​*Erweiterungs-Slots:*

2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (single max @16,dual @ x8 speed)
3 x PCIe x1 ( the PCIEx1_1 (black) is compatible with audio slot)
2 x PCI 2.2

*Multi-GPU Unterstützung:*

Unterstützt ATI CrossFireX™

*Storage:*

6 xSATA 3 Gb/s ports Intel Matrix Storage Technology supports Support RAID 0,1,5,10 Marvell® 88SE6121 controller
1 x UltraDMA 133/100/66/33 for up to 2 PATA devices
1 x External SATA 3.0 Gb/s port (SATA On-the-Go)
Silicon Image Sil5723
2 x SATA 3.0 Gb/s ports
Supports RAID 0, 1

*Audio:*

SupremeFX X-Fi Audio Card
- ADI® AD2000B 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Creative X-Fi capability
- X-Fi interface
Coaxial/Optical S/PDIF out ports

*LAN:*

Dual Gigabit LAN, both featuring AI NET2
Support Teaming Technology

*Interne IO-Anschlüsse:*

3 x USB 2.0 connectors supports additional 6 USB 2.0 ports
1 x Floppy disk drive connector
1 x IDE connector for two devices
6 x SATA connectors (Blue)
2 x Speeding HDD connectors (Black)
8 x Fan connectors: 1 x CPU / 1 x PWR / 3 x Chassis / 3 x Optional
3 x thermal sensor connectors
1 x IEEE1394a connector
1 x Chassis Intrusion connector
24-pin ATX Power connector
8-pin ATX 12V Power connector
1 x En/Dis-able Clr CMOS
1 x LCD Poster connector
1 x ROG connector
1 x Power-on switch
1 x Reset switch
System panel connector

*externe IO-Anschlüsse:*

1 x PS/2 Keyboard port(purple)
1 x eSATA port
2 x LAN (RJ45) ports
6 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports
1 x IEEE1394a port
1 x Clr CMOS switch

*Lieferumfang:*

SupremeFX X-Fi Audio Card
LCD Poster
ASUS Optional Fan
3 in 1 ASUS Q-Connector Kit
UltraDMA 133/100/66 cable
Floppy disk drive cable
SATA cables
SATA power cables
2-port USB2.0 + IEEE 1394a module
Q-Shield
Cable Ties
User's manual



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Quelle = OCXtreme_​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/3918/img1836bs5.th.jpg http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/347/img1837rl1.th.jpg http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9984/img1853ia5.th.jpg http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1432/img1839ol3.th.jpg http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/8704/img1840ys9.th.jpg
http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/8302/img1841bt6.th.jpg http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/8671/img1842qr1.th.jpg http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/2104/img1843ko4.th.jpg http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/1460/img1844io6.th.jpg http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/5048/img1845nl6.th.jpg
http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/3135/img1846fp4.th.jpg http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/953/img1847hm1.th.jpg http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/5108/img1848qz7.th.jpg http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5352/img1849yf9.th.jpg http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/5915/img1850jk0.th.jpg 
http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/9220/img1851iq6.th.jpg http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/1668/img1852us8.th.jpg http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/7494/img1856jh6.th.jpg http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/5251/img1854pj2.th.jpg http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6462/img1855sa9.th.jpg
_Quelle:_ _XtremeSystems.org_​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Kompatible Kühler:*

Alpenfön Groß Clock'ner (nur mit leichtem Verbiegen der Lamellen!)
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
Asus Silent Night 1+2
Asus Triton 79
Coolermaster Hyper 212
Noctua NH-U-12P
Scythe Mugen / Infinity
Thermalright IFX-14 (HR-10 passt nur mit Bearbeitung)
Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme / True Black
Thermaltake Sonic Tower
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 / Red Scorpion
Zalman CNPS 9500AT
ZHEROtherm Nirvana NV 120
Wobei hier zu sagen ist, dass man von wenigen inkompatiblem Kühlern ausgeht, weil das Mainboard durch die flache Heatpipe sehr Kühler-freundlich ausgelegt ist​__________*Kompatibler RAM:*

2x 1GB A-DATA Vitesta Extreme DDR2-800
2x 1GB Corsair XMS2 DHX DDR2-800
2x 1GB Aeneon XTune DDR2-1066
2x 1GB Patriot Viper DDR2-1150
2x 1GB CompuStocx Diablo DDR2-1200
2x 1GB OCZ Flex XLC DDR2-1200
4x 1GB Crucial Ballistix (Tracer) DDR2-1066
4x 1GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066
2x 2GB Corsair DHX DDR2-800
2x 2GB OCZ XTC Platinum DDR2-1000
2x 2GB Apogee GT DDR2-1066
2x 2GB Transcend aXeram DDR2-1066
2x 2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066
2x 2GB G.Skill F2 4GBPK DDR2-1066
2x 2GB G.Skill F2 4GBPI DDR2-1066
2x 2GB G.Skill F2-4GBPI DDR2-1100
2x 2GB Mushkin XP2 DDR2-1100
2x 2GB OCZ Flex II DDR2-1150
2x 2GB Chaintech Apogee GT DDR2-1150
4x 2GB Transcend JetRam DDR2-800
4x 2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066
4x 2GB OCZ Platinum XTC DDR2-1066
__________*Die GTL-Einstellung:*

Die GTL ist ein Teiler. Sie ergibt mit der VTT multipliziert einen Wert in mV. Bei den meisten Board benutzt man den Teiler um auf einen höheren/niedrigeren (eben für die CPU perfekte) Endspannung zu kommen. Beim Maximus II Formula wird dieser Teiler jedoch gefixt und dafür von der Endspannung in mV abgezogen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass sich die Endspannung bei gleicheingestellter GTL nicht durch die variable VTT ändert.

*Beispiel mit Asus P5Q Deluxe und vielen anderen Boards:*
*VTT* x *GTL* = mV
*1,1V* x *0,63V* = 693mV

*Beispiel mit Asus Maximus II Formula:*
*VTT* x fixed GTL = mV - *mV*
*1,1V* x 0,677 = 744,7mV - *50mV*

Beide Beispiele kommen auf etwa das gleiche raus 

*Dickgedruckt* = Jeweils im BIOS einstellbare Werte​__________*Northbridge Temperaturproblem beheben:*

Um die zu hohen Temperaturen der Northbridge zu senken, muss der Anpressdruck des Kühlsystems verstärkt werden. Dazu muss das Board ausgebaut und umgedreht werden. Daraufhin werden unter die Schrauben, die die Heatpipekühlung auf der Northbridge halten einfach zwei Unterlegscheiben (0,5 - 1mm) gelegt. Das erhöht den Anpressdruck und senkt gleichzeitig die Temperaturen der Northbridge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​__________*Messpunkte:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Quelle: Awardfabrik.de (@arne)_​__________*OC-Ergebnisse:*

425 Mhz FSB (E8500) - Oecsike366
443 Mhz FSB (E8500) - zEnMaStEr
450 Mhz FSB (Q6600) - KANAN
471 Mhz FSB (Q9550) - smokie0
500 Mhz FSB (E8600) - devic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*BIOS*

1702
1307
0901
0802
0701
0604
0503
0117

*Qualify Vendor List*

alle unterstützten Taktraten
​


----------



## Ace (4. Juli 2008)

werde mein DFI X38 gegen dieses Board eintauschen habe es schon bestellt


----------



## Fransen (4. Juli 2008)

Bin gerade auch meinen Umzug vom AMD auf Intel am Planen

Zur Auswahl stehen bei mir das Maximus Formula und das P5Q-Deluxe.

Als Prozi. wird mit Sicherheit ein E8400 das Rennen vor dem Xeon machen


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele gerade auch mit dem Gedanken von meinem Rampage Forumla (X48) auf ein P45 Board um zusteigen.

Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob es ein P5Q Deluxe oder ein P5Q Premium werden soll.

Gruß


----------



## DanielX (4. Juli 2008)

Wie geil kann mir mal jemand sagen warum in der Miniaturansicht die Farben fälsch sind, LOL.^^

Und bin ich der einzige der das findet oder ist das Board für das was es kann, ein wenig winzig ??


----------



## Fransen (4. Juli 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Wie geil kann mir mal jemand sagen warum in der Miniaturansicht die Farben fälsch sind, LOL.^^
> 
> Und bin ich der einzige der das findet oder ist das Board für das was es kann, ein wenig winzig ??



Hast recht bei mir sind sie auch iwie komisch
Aus rot ist blau geworden, aus gelb,grün und aus blau braun oder so


----------



## Robär (4. Juli 2008)

Hab es mir am Mittwoch bestellt und ich warte und warte...Will das endlich haben! Mein jetziges nervt mich ³.


----------



## Ace (4. Juli 2008)

Bin mal schnell zu Alternate gefahren und habe es abgeholt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> Bin mal schnell zu Alternate gefahren und habe es abgeholt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





 Sehr geil.


----------



## Robär (4. Juli 2008)

Wieviele wohnen eigentlich bei Alternate oder anderen Shops um die Ecke. *NEID*


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Wieviele wohnen eigentlich bei Alternate oder anderen Shops um die Ecke. *NEID*



Ich glaub ich zieh auch in die Nähe von Alternate. 

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wann das P5Q Premium raus kommt?


Gruß


----------



## devic (4. Juli 2008)

Ich wohn um die Ecke  4km 

Ich kenn dich doch ausm Forumdeluxx Ace oder?

Zu den verfälschten Farben:
Weil ich zur der Zeit in der ich den Sammelthread geschrieben hatte nicht mit meinem eigenen PC arbeiten konnte, ist mir sicherlich mit GIMP bei der Verkleinerung der Bilder ein Fehler unterlaufen. Vielleicht einen Farbkanal deaktiviert oder so, kA.

Der Sammelthread läuft übrigens auch im Forumdeluxx...


----------



## Robär (4. Juli 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Der Sammelthread läuft übrigens auch im Forumdeluxx...



Den verfolge ich auch, läuft auch schon länger. Naja vllt findet man hier und da Sachen die in einem Forum nicht gestellt bzw. beantwortet werden.


----------



## devic (5. Juli 2008)

Jop. Hab einfach Strg+C, Strg+V gemacht 

Wie heistn du im Forumdeluxx?


----------



## Robär (5. Juli 2008)

So wie hier, bin da aber erst nen paar tage und nicht sehr aktiv.

@Topic

Hat jem. ne Peilung wann ich mein Board bekommen könnte? Bestellt bei bestseller-computer am Mittwoch.


----------



## Ace (5. Juli 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Ich wohn um die Ecke  4km
> 
> Ich kenn dich doch ausm Forumdeluxx Ace oder?



Jo da bin ich auch 
so habs mal eingebaut Raid 0 draufgeschmissen und läuft alles ohne Probleme


----------



## Robär (5. Juli 2008)

Ich habe meins letzte Woche DI bei Bestseller-Computer bestellt. Heute wurde mir mitgeteilt das es am 11.07 !!! da sein soll. NA GOIL.


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> Jo da bin ich auch
> so habs mal eingebaut Raid 0 draufgeschmissen und läuft alles ohne Probleme



Also ist es so einfach die Asus sagt? Identische Platten dran und ab gehts? Was sagt HD Tach?

Gruß


----------



## Ace (5. Juli 2008)

habs erst mal normal gemacht (wie man halt Raid erstellt) erst mal Testen wie das Board ist dann sehe ich mal weiter


----------



## devic (5. Juli 2008)

Das Maximus II Formula passt doch garnicht in dein System... Hab eben zum ersten Mal deni Sysprofile angeguckt. Echt hammer!


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Das Maximus II Formula passt doch garnicht in dein System... Hab eben zum ersten Mal deni Sysprofile angeguckt. Echt hammer!



Glaube er hat sein X38 hier im Forum verkauft und ist auf ein P45-Board umgestiegen.

BTT:

@Ace: Wäre klasse wenn du es mal über die beiden Speziellen Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard machen köntest. Da ich mit dem gedanken spiele mir ein P5Q Deluxe zu holen wollte ich gern mal wissen ob das was Asus zusichert auch wirklich stimmt. Was sagt den die Performance? Das Board hat aber kein Express Gate oder?


Gruß


----------



## Ace (5. Juli 2008)

@devic
Habe mein Board im Forumdeluxx verkauft immer das selbe ist ja auch langweilig  muß jetzt erst mal das System anpassen,Farbe und so weiter mal sehen
@xTc
Ja Morgen eventuell! so wie das aussieht einfach 2 gleiche Festplatten an die schwarzen SATA anschließen und im Bios alles einstellen muß da nochmal nachlesen ob das schon geht wenn ich Raid drauf habe,oder ich Windows danach nochmal neu Installieren muß

so mal ein kleines Bild habe erst mal die roten Bleche abgeschraubt,und oben den Roten Maximus Logo kann man auch entfernen ist nur geklebt.
Läuft grade ein E8300 drinnen der aber auf meinem DFI schon nicht der OC CPU war mal sehen ob sich was ändert 
Das Logo Leuchtet weiß auf dem mainboard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

Heißes Teil. 

Richtig, erstmal die roten Bleche runter. 

Also ich meine gelesen zu haben, das man einfach nur zwei identische Platten an die speziellen Anschluss packt und das war's. Wenn du das testen könntest wäre klasse. 

Gruß


----------



## Ace (5. Juli 2008)

ja mit Windows drauf oder neu machen?Als was läuft es dann so ähnlich wie Raid 0? wie gesagt muß mir das erst mal durchlesen in Ruhe


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

Angeblich soll, wenn man zwei gleiche Platten dran packt das Board die beiden automatisch als Raid 0 installieren. Ob du nun deine Raid 0 Platten einfach daran packen kannst weis ich nicht. Notfalls installierste einfach nochmal. 

Gruß


----------



## Ace (6. Juli 2008)

Habe das dazu gefunden

"Ein neues Feature ist "Speeding HDD". Damit soll durch das Anstecken einer zweiten Festplatte eine nahezu verdoppelte Lesegeschwindigkeit erreicht werden. Dahinter steckt nichts anderes als ein automatisches Striping (RAID-0). Der Vorteil gegenüber einer "richtigen" RAID-Lösung: Die Einrichtung ist sehr viel einfacher, man kann das bei bereits installiertem (Windows) Betriebssystem vornehmen und benötigt keine Treiber-Diskette für die Einrichtung."


----------



## Robär (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, formatiert der mir nicht die Platte und ich muss Windoof nicht neu installn!? Wenn ja wie geil ist das denn. Ick will es auch endlich haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2008)

Wie ist eigentlich der Vergleich der beiliegender SupremeFX X-Fi 
mit einer Creative X-Fi Gamer (die ich eigentlich einbauen wollte)

Oder kann ich mir die extra Soundkarte sparen?


----------



## Robär (6. Juli 2008)

Es ist im Prinzip eine X-FI Audio, sprich sie hat "nur" EAX 4.0 und nicht EAX 5.0. Desweiteren fehlt der X-Ram in dem Sounddatein abgelegt werden können. Unterstützt wird dieser aber nur von 3 Spielen und bringt auch sonst keine messbare Leistungssteigerung. Also kann nur das Argument von fehlender EAX 5.0 bemängelt werden, jedoch denke ich das ich dieses Feature nicht benötige und ein Kauf der Gamer dann nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2008)

@Robär:
Danke für die Information.

Dann werde ich mir die X-Fi Gamer schenken und erst mal die Supreme ausprobieren.
Passt mir eh ganz gut, so habe ich noch einen freien PCI Port, den die Gamer sonst blockieren würde.

Wer braucht eigentlich die ganzen PCI-E 1x bwz. 4x Steckplätze?
Gibt es dafür tatsächlich haufenweise Karten?


----------



## Ace (7. Juli 2008)

So mal ein Update gemacht auf Bios 701 läuft alles bis jetzt ohne Probleme


----------



## Robär (8. Juli 2008)

Konnte eigetnlich schon jem. max. FSB testen? Am besten auch mit Standard Northbridge Spannung.


----------



## Ace (8. Juli 2008)

wenn ich einen guten E8xxx hätte würde ich Testen mein 8300er ist nicht so der Renner warte noch auf einen 8500er dann kann ich erst Testen

Aber das neue Asus Rampage Extreme ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern 
[XF] ASUS Rampage Extreme (x48 Board) ä¸èƒ½éŒ¯éŽçš„å¥½æ¿ - ä¸»æ©Ÿæ¿å€ MOBOs - XFastest Media & Forum
http://www.xfastest.com/viewthread.p...&extra=&page=1


----------



## Robär (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich Glück habe ist mein Board nach über 2 Wochen am Freitag bei mir, mal schaun was mein E4300 an max. FSB sagt.


----------



## devic (8. Juli 2008)

E4300 kannste max FSB knicken...

@Ace: Warum holst du dir ein E8500 wenn du max FSB testen willst? :freak:


----------



## Robär (8. Juli 2008)

War auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint mit dem max. FSB. 

Das Board hat doch die neue Funktion mit den 2 grauen SATA Ports sprich ein RAID-0, soll ich lieber die neue Funktion benutzen oder ein richtiges RAID-0 System aufsetzen. Es geht hierbei nur um die Performance. In welche SATA Ports soll ich dann die Kabel stecken wenn ich ein klassisches RAID-0 haben will?

Zudem lieber devic lass Ace doch nen E8500 kaufen um es zu testen, warum auch nicht. Jedem das seine, anschließend verkaufen kann man beide immernoch.


----------



## devic (8. Juli 2008)

Da hätte man aber viel Geld sparen können... Vielleicht nimmt er ihn auch nur zur Sicherheit, falls High-FSB nix wird.

Was fährst du mich jetzt eigentlich so an, für High-FSB hätte es halt kein E8500 sein müssen...


----------



## Ace (8. Juli 2008)

devic schrieb:


> E4300 kannste max FSB knicken...
> 
> @Ace: Warum holst du dir ein E8500 wenn du max FSB testen willst? :freak:



Ich hole mir den nicht extra für den Max.FSB zu Testen wäre ja Quatsch!
Ich bekomme einen guten der allgemein gut geht

@ Robär
ich wollte ja die  Performance Testen mit der neuen Funktion hat aber nicht geklappt bei mir,warum? keine Ahnung  muß es nochmal austesten.
Kannst alle SATA Anschlüsse (ausser die 2 schwarzen)verwenden um "normales Raid" zu erstellen


----------



## Robär (8. Juli 2008)

@ Ace 

Danke für die Info. Werd wahrscheinlich bei herkömmlichen Raid-0 bleiben, außer du kannst es vllt noch testen. Wär fein. 

@ devic

Sry wenn es so rüberkam wollte dich nicht "anfahren" ^^ Was denkst du denn ist mit meinem E4300 an FSB so drin.


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

Also dieses Raid0 via "Einfach dran stöpseln" gefällt mir. Einfach zwei identische Platten dran, im Bios "Super Speed" einstellen und fertig. 

Installe gerade Windows. Mal sehen was es hinterher bringt.


Gruß


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

So, mal ein kleines Update in Sachen Raid0 von mir.

Ich muss sagen, das hat Asus sehr cool gemacht. Einfach zwei identische Platten dran, ab ins Bios und bei Drive eXpert "Super Speed" angeben. Dann ein paar Sekunden warten und neustarten. Das wars auch schon.

Hab dann einfach Windows CD rein und ab gehts. XP hat sogar alles erkannt, es waren keine weiteren Treiber notwenig.  Hab dann nur einen fehler gemacht. Habe der Platte nicht den ganzen Speicher zugewisen. Habe nun 2 Partitonen die im Raid0 laufen. Hätte lieber nur eine Parti. gehabt, aber hab es leider toooootal verpennt.  Zack Zack Zack, hier und da alles gedrückt und hinterher - shice - da war doch was. Naja egal.

Werde aber nochmals testen ob, wenn ich ein richtiges Raid0 erstelle die Performance besser ist.


Gruß


----------



## Robär (13. Juli 2008)

Wär einfach klasse wenn du das machen könntest, bin schon echt gespannt.


----------



## Robär (16. Juli 2008)

@xTc

haste es inzwischen geschafft mal zu testen?


----------



## xTc (16. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> @xTc
> 
> haste es inzwischen geschafft mal zu testen?



Ja habe ich. 

Speed ist minimal schneller als über das Asus-Tool. Also wer es lieber einfach haben will, greift zum Asus-Tool. Wer lieber selber etwas mehr einstellen will sollte das Raid selber über den Controler einrichten.

Bei mir limitieren aber die Festplatten, muss es mal mit meinem andern testen.

Gruß


----------



## Robär (16. Juli 2008)

Also sollte ich wenn ich Raid-0 haben will, die Kabel in die blauen Anschlüsse stecken? Was muss ich denn alles im Bios einstellen? AHCI? Macht es was aus wenn ich noch nen IDE Brenner habe?


----------



## Robär (18. Juli 2008)

So Board ist endlich da, was will man sagen, GEILO, morgen wird genau getestet. Mit den Mitteln die ich habe.^^ Mal ne Frage schon mal jem. bei Bestseller-Computer bestellt? Normalerweise kommt als Verpackungsmaterial Luftpolster oder Papier rein. NEEEEE bei mir nicht, bei mir war ein geschredderter Karton drin, klebt auch mal gar net an Hose, Shirt, Boden, überall...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal, Leute, hab ich ein Knick in der Optik?
Mein Board ist doch krum, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sagt mal, Leute, hab ich ein Knick in der Optik?
> Mein Board ist doch krum, oder?



Gerade schaut auf jedenfall anders aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Soll ich es lieber zurückschicken oder trotzdem einbauen?


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Soll ich es lieber zurückschicken oder trotzdem einbauen?



Hast du es schonmal benutzt? Oder ist es neu? Wenn es neu ist würde ich es zurück geben, das ist schon etwas arg krumm. Das schaut echt strange aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Ist branntneu, wollte den Q9450 draufbauen.


----------



## GoZoU (18. Juli 2008)

Also wenn es funktioniert würde ich es behalten. Son PCB ist elastischer als man denkt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Das Board ist auch nur vorne beim Kühler verbogen. Sitzt die CPU trotzdem fest im Sockel?
Arbeitet der Kühlkörper denn gut, wenn es so verbogen ist?
Ich bin mir da unschlüssig.


----------



## GoZoU (18. Juli 2008)

Also auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als hätte zumindest der Spawa-Kühler vollen Kontakt. Durch die Schrauben wird das Board ja wieder gerichtet und sollte damit wieder grade sein. Probier es doch einfach aus und wenn es Mucken macht dann schickst du es wieder ein.

So würde ich es zumindest machen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Gut, werde ich mal sehen. Der Rechner wird mein erster selbst gebauter sein, daher verstehst du sicherlich, dass mich das krummer Board etwas sorgt. Mein jetziges (Asus A8N32SLI Deluxe) ist absolut gerade, egal ob eingebaut oder ausgebaut.

Irgendwann heute sollen die anderen Teil für den Rechner kommen. Ich werde es dann mal ins Gehäuse reinschrauben und ein Foto machen und hier posten.


----------



## GoZoU (18. Juli 2008)

Aber nicht zu viel Gewalt anwenden. Bevor du wirklich was beschädigst, dann doch lieber einschicken 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Hier noch mal eine Nahaufnahme, ist aber wegen des Bildrauschens nicht gut zu erkennen. Mit Blitz erkennt man gar nichts.

Ich habe das Board etwas gebogen, du sagtest, dass das geht. Geht tatsächlich, also man kann es ohne Probleme wieder gerade biegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

So, endlich ist die ausstehende Hardware angekommen.
Hier jetzt mal ein Bild des Boards eingesetzt. Man braucht es noch nicht mal biegen, passt ohne Probleme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist euer Maximus 2 Formula auch etwas verbogen? Bitte posten, oder bin ich der einzige?


----------



## Fransen (18. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist euer Maximus 2 Formula auch etwas verbogen? Bitte posten, oder bin ich der einzige?



Hatte neulich ein P5Q-Deluxe in der Hand, dass sah genauso krumm aus
Lief aber trotzdem wie eine eins.

Der jetzige Besitzer hat es einem Bekannten abgekauft, da er Angst hatte durch den optischen Schaden könnte sein E8400 kaputt gehen. 

-->> naja im Endeffekt läuft da nun ein Q9450@ 3,8 drauf
-->> Er hat für das Board 60€ hingelegt


----------



## Robär (18. Juli 2008)

Sachen gibts, für 60 Euronen nen P5Q-Deluxe, coole Sache. Mein ASUS Maximus II war völlig gerade. Aber was solls scheint ja auch so zu gehen. Aber hab ich echt so krass krumm noch nie gesehen. Sieht echt lustig aus.  Aber Probleme sollte es nicht machen. 

zu Quantenslipstream:

bei wieviel Grad läuft deine NB und Southbridge? Einige Leute sollen damit nen Problem haben.


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

Das geilste ever was ich gelesen habe war im AF-Forum. Dort hat jemand ein MIIF bekommen und da war garkeine Wärmeleitpaste drauf.

Das finde ich viel schlimmer als "etwas gebogen". Echt übel. 

Aber nen P5Q Deluxe für 60 Euro, da würde ich auch nicht nein sagen.

Aber mein Rampage, das P5Q Deluxe und weitere Asus-Boards die ich in letzter Zeit gekauft und verbaut habe, waren sowas von gerade. Hätteste ne 
Wasserwage dran halten können. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Schon merkwürdig, warum das so krumm war, ließ sich aber ohne Probleme einbauen. Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild, man sieht, wie weit ich bin. Hatte Probleme mein Wechselrahmen reinzuschustern.

Dazu gleich mal ne Frage:
Wozu ist eigentlich das graue/schwarze dreipolige Kabel da, was gerade auf dem Kühler liegt und vom Netzteil kommt?

Was NB/SB Kühlung angeht, soweit bin ich noch nicht.
Ist übrigens das krummste Board, das ich bisher gesehen habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

Wenn es einen 3Pin-Molex-Anschluss hat, ist es der Lüfter vom Netzteil.
Meine Be Quiet's hatten/haben auch so nen Ding, damit kannst du den Lüfter steuern und die rpm auslesen.

Hoffe das ich das Kabel richtig identifiziert habe. 

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Der Stecker sieht so aus:
Hatte mal im Netzteilhandbuch geschaut, aber nicht schlau draus geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

Ist ein 3-Pin Molex. Damit kannst du die rpm des Netzteil-Lüfters auslesen. Das Board sollte einen Anschluss mit dem Namen NT_Fan oder sowas haben, zumindest hat mein Rampage den. Einfach drauf damit und gut ist. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Ein NT_Fan habe ich nicht, aber einen PWR_FAN, ist das in etwas das gleiche?


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein NT_Fan habe ich nicht, aber einen PWR_FAN, ist das in etwas das gleiche?



Ist das gleiche. Bei heißt es überigens auch "PWR_FAN". 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

So ein Mist 

Da hät man mal dran denken sollen.
Ich komm nicht mehr an die 90 Grad gedrehten SATA Anschlüsse ran, jetzt muss ich das Ding nochmal auseinander bauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt habe ich den ersten Bios Screenshot drinnen.
NB doch sehr heiß, gibt es eine Erklärung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich den ersten Bios Screenshot drinnen.
> NB doch sehr heiß, gibt es eine Erklärung?
> 
> 
> ...



Ist die Temperatur unter Windows auch so hoch? Schau mal, da gibt es extra ein Tool mit auf der Asus-DVD womit du das auslesen kannst. Wenn schau mal mit Everest. Entweder ein Fehler mit dem Temperaturfühler oder ein Problem mit dem Bios.

Könnte aber auch sein das z.B. bei dir auch die Wärmeleitpaste fehlt. Musst halt mal schauen ob du was erkennen kannst ohne die Heatpipe ab zu nehmen. Sollte das Problem weiter bestehen würd ich von meinem 14 Tägigem Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen und sagen erstens Board total verbogen und zweitens überhitzt es total.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Ich habe Windows noch nicht installiert, weil ich vor dem nächsten Problem stehen. Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen.
Ich wollte von der IDE Festplatte booten (IDE Master, an Slave häng auch eine).
Im Bios findet er aber nur die SATA Platten, keine IDE.
Im Bootmenü (F8 gedrückt) findet er die IDE zwar, aber ganz unten, hinter den SATA Brennern.

Frage: Wieso ist das so und wie stelle ich das ein, damit ich von den IDE booten kann?


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe Windows noch nicht installiert, weil ich vor dem nächsten Problem stehen. Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen.
> Ich wollte von der IDE Festplatte booten (IDE Master, an Slave häng auch eine).
> Im Bios findet er aber nur die SATA Platten, keine IDE.
> Im Bootmenü (F8 gedrückt) findet er die IDE zwar, aber ganz unten, hinter den SATA Brennern.
> ...



Eventull hast du im Bios noch nicht richtig angegeben von welcher Platte du booten willst.

Geh mal ins Bios. Dann dort unter Booten. Und dort unter Bootgerätepriorität. Und dort müsstest du eigentlich einstellen können, von welcher Platte er als erstes Booten soll. Einfach die Platte auswählen, das du mit der auswahl bei der bist und dann mit Enter auswählen. Speichern und restart.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Genau das habe ich schon gemacht. Dort gibt er mir aber nur die SATA Platten zum Auswählen an, die IDE fehlen komplett.
Als ob der IDE Controller im Bios deaktivert ist. Nur finde ich nichts zum Aktivieren.


----------



## @rne (18. Juli 2008)

Hat hier schon jemand mal mit dem M II F und einem wolfdale in der Richtung 550Mhz FSB prime custom mit ffts in place laufen lassen (mit Erfolg natürlich)?


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich schon gemacht. Dort gibt er mir aber nur die SATA Platten zum Auswählen an, die IDE fehlen komplett.
> Als ob der IDE Controller im Bios deaktivert ist. Nur finde ich nichts zum Aktivieren.



Nur mal eine Frage, hast du die Platten auch entsprechen gejumpert? 

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Habe ich natürlich, auch schon das Kabel getauscht, keine Änderung.
Ich zerlege das Ding nochmal, irgendwo muss ja der Fehler liegen.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Das geilste ever was ich gelesen habe war im AF-Forum. Dort hat jemand ein MIIF bekommen und da war garkeine Wärmeleitpaste drauf.



Ähnliches habe ich bei Forumdeluxx gesehen, da war nen winzig kleiner klecks in der Mitte der NB und SB, deswegen auch meine Frage nach den Temps. Gibt nen paar Möglichkeiten. Zum einen kann man erstmal die Heatpipe bei der Northbridge abschrauben und schaun ob da genug WLP drauf ist. Hilft dies nicht leg jeweils eine Unterlegscheibe unter die Schrauben --> höherer Anpressdruck. Die Temp von ca. 85°C für die NB ist definitiv zu hoch. Meine liegt bei Prime Auslastung bei 46°C

Dein IDE ist komisch habe nen IDE Brenner dran. Der wird überall erkannt. versuch mal nen Bios-Update.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Das bios ist up to date. Es gibt kein neueres als das, was auf dem Board drauf ist.
Aber vielleicht ist auch das das Problem.
Laut Google wird im neuem Bios die IDE Controller nicht mehr vom bios gesteuert sondern vom Marvel Controller, der auch den e-sata Anschluss kontrolliert. Deshalb findet man die IDE Laufwerke nicht mehr im Bios.
Hab auch schon ein IDE Brenner angeschlossen, gleiche Problem.

Ich habe jetzt alle sata abgeklemmt und windows auf ide festplatte installiert mit Hilfe des ide brenners.

Ach ja, habe ich schon erwähnt, dass der neue Computer meine Tastatur geschrottet hat.

Ich habe nur noch eine, und die hängt am neuen. Der alte ist aus und ich habe den Laptop ausgegraben (gut, dass man den noch hat).


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Also sehr merkwürdig, ick hab Bios Version 802 drauf und du?

Wie war das, sie werden aber im Bios sonst angezeigt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Bios ist 802 vom 16.7.2008.

Edit: wie heißt noch das Tool von Asus um Temeraturen auszulesen?
Laut everest hat die NB 46 Grad. Laut bios 83 Grad.
Wenn ich den Computer ausschalte und kurz den NB Kühlkörper anfasse, ist er etwas Handwarm, vielleicht einen Tick mehr.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Schick mir mal deine ICQ, wenn vorhanden (PN).


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

ICQ habe ich nicht, könnte dir aber meine email anbieten.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Es ging darum relativ schnell miteinander zu kommunizieren. 

Okay wann zeigt er dein IDE-Laufwerk nicht an, im Bios schon?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Also, eben ist das System abgeraucht.
Fehlermeldung war. Northbridge zu heiß. Abgeschaltet.
Jetzt läuft er wieder (NB 85 Grad).

Das mit den Laufwerken hat jetzt geklappt. Ohne Satas installiert und danach angeschlossen. Das geht soweit. Doch der Computer schaltet nach kurzem Windows Betrieb ab, weil er mein, die NB sei zu heiß.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Hab ich vorhin auch schon gelesn, viel zu hot. Hast du mal durchgelesen was ich vorhin zu den Möglichkeiten geschrieben habe?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Meinst du das mit dem Kühlkörper abbauen?
Dazu müsste ich aber erst wieder alles ausbauen.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Ja das stimmt, aber wenn du es zurückschickst musst du es auch machen, kannst ja vor dem Wiederaufbau mal testen. Ist aber auch echt blöd, eigentlich müsste man ASUS dafür verhaften...

Sei aber vorsichtig beim lösen der Schrauben, damit die Farbe hiervon nicht abplatzt. Kann sonst Probleme geben wenn du es zurückschickst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein Screenshot vom Asus Tool.
Du hast doch jetzt das gleiche Mainboard.
Wie war das bei dir?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich den NB Kühlkörper anfasse, dann ist der nur Handwarm, wenn überhaupt. Vielleicht hat der nicht genügend Kontakt zur NB.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Deutlich niedriger. Ich habe aber nix an dem MB gemacht, ist noch so wie es bei mir ankam.

Versteh auch gerade nicht warum deine SB mit der Voltage rummeckert. Sprich rot ist.

Wenn du denkst er hat nicht genug Kontakt dann leg Unterlegscheiben unter die Schrauben der HP.

Aber wenn du schon die Schrauben abmachst dann schau auch auf die WLP.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Das ist schon merkwürdig. Vielleicht schicke ich es auch ein und hoffe auf ein Ersatz.
Beim Einbau isind nämlich die Kühllammelen etwas verbogen, weil sonst der CPU kühler nicht gepasst hätte.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Wär ne Alternative, Ersatz bekommst du in den ersten 2 Wochen, nach Lieferung, 100%. Was haste den fürn CPU-Kühler? Mein IFX 14 passt super rauf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Ich habe den Groß Klockner drauf. passte den der Thermalright ohne biegen?

kleine Nebensache, mein altes System startet nicht mehr. Ersatztastatur angeschlossen, aber nach dem Windows Logo bild folgt der Neustart. Ebenso im Abgesicherten Modus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Hier noch mal ein Bild. Die Lamellen sind am Kühler zum Netzteil verbogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Ja der Thermalright passt ohne Biegen oder ähnlichem, auch mit 2 Lüftern drauf, ganz schönes Geschoss.

Was dein altes Sys angeht, hab ich ka, spontan würde ich sagen zu wenig Spannung, aber wirst du ja wohl kaum geändert haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Altes System läuft wieder.
Ein großes Dankeschön an Acronis True Image.
Das beste, was ich mir je gekauft habe.

Einfach Image eingelesen, neu gestartet, fertig. Super 

Deswegen wechsel ich auch wieder und pack den Lappi weg.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Das freut mich für dich, Problem wird nur selbst wenn du das Board zurückschickst und nen neues Board bekommst verbiegst du doch wieder die Lamellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Genau, ich könnte natürlich auch den IFX kaufen und den Klockner auf mein altes Board bauen (dort sind die Lamellen nicht so hoch und der passt ja auch auf Sockel 939).

Du meinst also, einschicken ist sicherer?
Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie verbogen das Ding ist. Hast du ja auch gesehen.
War schon von Anfang an sehr verdächtig.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Ist wohl die beste Sache. Sah ja schon wirklich krass aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Denke ich auch. Werde es dann Morgen früh ausbauen und alles zusammenpacken. Ab in Karton und zur Post.
Das Dumme ist nur, das Board ist gerade wieder nicht lieferbar. Werde wohl warten müssen auf Ersatz.

Echt Pech


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Jo is schon verdammt lausig. Wenn es innerhalb der 2 Wochen ist kannst du dein Geld zurückverlangen und somit auch woanders bestellen.

z.B bei Mindfactory (keine Versandkosten), einfach ma bei Geizhals schaun, ick sehe da sind genug lieferbar.

ASUS Maximus II Formula, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MIB530-G0UAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Sehe ich auch gerade, vor allem günstiger als bei Alternate.

Edit. So habe das Mainboard schon ausgebaut.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Na dann, ick werd nun ersma pennen gehen. Ar***müde. Gute Nacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

jo, ebenso. Und vielen Dank für die Unterstützung


----------



## xTc (19. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch gerade, vor allem günstiger als bei Alternate.
> 
> Edit. So habe das Mainboard schon ausgebaut.



Da geh ich einmal früh ins Bett und ihr beiden geht hier ab. 


Also schickst du das Board ein, oder lässt es innerhalb der 14 Tage rückgaberecht zurück gehen?


Ich hoffe nicht das ich mit dem Board was ich die Tage ordern werde nicht solche Probleme haben werde. Es ist zwar nicht für mich aber derjenige der es bekommen soll, soll ja mit seinem PC glücklich werden.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Ich habe das Board inzwischen wieder verpackt und heute Morgen zu Alternate zurückgeschickt. Ich wollte eigentlich meine Kohle wiederhaben und es mir dann woanders holen.
Das Board ist genial, Pech halt dass ich ein defektes Board bekommen habe.

@xTc:
Tja, da hast du echt ne fette Schlossernacht verpasst. Robär war sehr hilfreich, schade dass du nicht dabei warst.
Aber du hast sicherlich die Fotos gesehen, die ich gepostet habe.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

@xTc

Ach tust du mir leid.^^

@quantenslipstream

Hoffen wir mal das dein nächstes Board besser wird.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Hoffe ich auch und wehe Alternate stellt sich irgendwie an. Es gibt genügend andere Onlineshops.
Sonst habe ich mir Hardware immer hier im Dorf gekauft, aber den Laden gibts halt nicht mehr.
Da bestellt man erstmals Online und wird so enttäuscht 


Hier, da fühlt sich einer einsam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Mal ne Frage hab nen IDE-Brenner drin. Wenn ich Vista starte und dieser supertoll aussehende Balken da durch rennt dauert das 2min bis ick endlich in Windoof bin. Der hört auf auf die Festplatten zuzugreifen und versucht stattdessen den IDE-Brenner, da liegt aber nix drin. Das geht dann 3 mal und dann fährt er hoch. Dauert aber nunmal ewig und 3 Tage. Das IDE-Laufwerk steht in der Boot Reihenfolge auch hinter dem Festplatten. Gibts ne Lösung, außer nen neuen SATA Brenner?

Hab nen Raid-0, hat aber eher nix mit zu tun, oder? Sys ist das aus dem Profil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Ich habe ja XP installiert und die Probleme damit kennst du ja. Aber Vista weiß ich nicht.
Was passiert, wenn du den Brenner abklemmst?
Hat gestern bei mir geklappt, als ich die SATAs abgeschaltet hatte, bootete das System von der IDE.


----------



## xTc (19. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Hab nen Raid-0, hat aber eher nix mit zu tun, oder? Sys ist das aus dem Profil.



Du wirst lachen.  GENAU das Problem hatte ich die Tage auch. Und es wollte und wollte nicht, Windows hat immer versucht aufs Laufwerk zuzugreifen und wollte immer was laden, auch wenn keine CD im Laufwerk war. Hatte zwar ein Sata-Brenner. Nach langem hin und her, hab ich das Raid0 neu eingerichtet, sprich Platten geplättet neu konfiguriert. Nach einer neuinstallation, siehe da es ging.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Ist zwar nicht ganz der richtige Thread, schließt aber an meine Pleite gestern an.
Habe den Groß Klockner mal zum Spaß auf mein altes System gebaut (Sockel 939) um zu gucken, wie er denn im Vergleich mit dem Arctic Cooling kühlt.
Beim Einbau bricht gleich mal der Kühlerhalter am Mainboard ab (ist halt schon älter). So ein Mist


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Man ey hast du ein Pech. Gibts ja gar net.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen.  GENAU das Problem hatte ich die Tage auch. Und es wollte und wollte nicht, Windows hat immer versucht aufs Laufwerk zuzugreifen und wollte immer was laden, auch wenn keine CD im Laufwerk war. Hatte zwar ein Sata-Brenner. Nach langem hin und her, hab ich das Raid0 neu eingerichtet, sprich Platten geplättet neu konfiguriert. Nach einer neuinstallation, siehe da es ging.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Och ne...bei dir hat er auch immer beim starten darauf zugegriffen? Und nu muss ick das Neumachen? Ick hab nur ISDN und damit macht Windoof Update mal echt keinen Spaß, kann doch net sein das es die einzige Lösung ist.

Bei dir hat er dann auch erst nach ca. 2min dann gebootet? Dachte das liegt am Marvell IDE Controller.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Der Marvel IDE Controller ist echt nicht die Wucht. Muss man mal sagen.

@Robär:
Du armer, nur ISDN. 

Ich hab ne 16000er Leitung und wohn fast bei einem Knotenpunkt, habe also auch meist die volle Saugleistung.
Ich denk an dich, wenn ich mal wieder 100MB in 65 Sekunden ziehe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Hier, mal kurz nen neuen Treiber für meine GraKa gezogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Na geilo, da freut man sich wenn man sieht was Technik bringt...*schnief*


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Ist natürlich wieder der falsche Thread, aber warum gibt es kein DSL bei euch und was ist mit Satelliten-DSL?
Mal darüber nachgedacht? Ist zwar teurer als normal, aber bevor man nichts hat.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Tja warum es kein DSL gibt frag ich mich auch schon seit Jahren, gehst du 2 Straßen weiter haste Lite DSL und 5km in 3 Richtungen haste 16000er lieferbar...sehr geil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Das ist echt ärgerlich. Du kannst höchsten bei der Telekom mal nachfragen (oder einem anderen Anbieter) was denn nun mit DSL ist. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein, von einer bestehenden Leitung ein weitere anzuschließen und die zu euch zu legen.

Aber mach dir nichts draus. Ich hab ein Kumpel, der hat das gleiche Problem. Ich saug dann halt für ihn, wenn er was braucht (Treiber, updates, usw.) und er holt es bei mir ab.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Die meinen alle: Das lohnt sich nicht. Für mich schon^^

Zurück zu dem IDE-Brenner Problem:
Habe gerade mal den Marvell IDE Controller ausgemacht und schwupps war er im nu gestartet. Problem dabei ich habe keinen Brenner mehr...
Mal chaun ob mein Vadder mir morgen mal seinen SATA zum testen ausborgt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Klingt aber danach, dass dieser Marvel Controller irgendwie murgs ist.
Hast du dem Controller mal neue Treiber gegönnt, oder als Versuch einfach auf Standardtreiber (Windoof) umgeschaltet?


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Ich werd ma schau was es so an Treiber gibt, bis jetzt sind die originalen mitgelieferten drauf.

Also ich finde keine neuen Treiber, hat jem. vllt nen Link?


----------



## xTc (19. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Ich werd ma schau was es so an Treiber gibt, bis jetzt sind die originalen mitgelieferten drauf.
> 
> Also ich finde keine neuen Treiber, hat jem. vllt nen Link?



Wenn nicht schau doch mal hier: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Vielleicht sind die Treiber dort ja neuer. Hoffe nicht das ich solche Probleme mit dem Board bekomme das ich verbauen soll.


Gruß


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Hab schon geschaut da gibts leider keine neuen.

Mal schaun was passiert wenn ick das morgen mit SATA LW probier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

Ich schaue auch gerade nach der Marvell Geschichte. Aber man findet immer nur Sata Treiber, keine Ide Treiber. Aber das Problem mit Marvell scheint nicht auf das Maximus 2 Formula begrenzt sein.

Edit:
@Robär: Du bist definitv nicht der einzige im Netz, der das von dir beschriebene Problem hat. Allerdings finde ich die Lösungsvorschläge nicht gut. Meist heißt es. Ide Laufwerk entsorgen. Ist für mich keine Lösung des Problems.


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Ne als Lösung kann man das nicht sehen. Das kann doch aber net sein, dass die so nen Schrott als Controller verbauen, wer testet sowas?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Das müssen alles Schlaffis sein. 
Aber der Marvell Controller ist auch auf dem Asus P5k Serie und der P5Q Serie drauf. Scheint, als ob Marvell nur mit Asus arbeitet, denn auf anderen Boards sind andere Controlleranbieter drauf.

Ich kann dir den Tipp geben, einen Sata zu Ide Adapter zu kaufen und dann den Brenner über den Adapter am Sata Anschluss zu betreiben.
Ist allemal billiger als einen neuen Brenner zu kaufen.


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2008)

Nur komisch das ich mit dem P5Q Deluxe keine Probleme habe. Ob Raid0 oder normal, ob Sata oder IDE-Laufwerk, da zickt nix. Läuft alles ohne Probleme.

Hoffentlich hat Asus sich mit dem MIIF kein Problemkind geschaffen.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Das hoffe ich auch.
Interessanter Weise bin ich auch nicht der einzige, dessen Board verbogen ist. Scheint ein Herstellungsproblem seitens Asus zu sein. Mal sehen, ob Asus die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigen kann.

@xTc: Glückwunsch, du scheinst ein gutes Board erwischt zu haben, andere haben da wohl Pech gehabt, wenn man sich so die verschiedenen Foren anschaut.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Wenn dann kommt gleich nen neuer Brenner rein. Aber ich muss erstmal schaun ob es überhaupt was bringt.

@quantenslipstream

Hast vllt nen paar Links?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Links habe ich nicht mehr zur Hand.
Ich habe einfach mal bei Google das Problem angegeben und er spuckte einige Seiten raus. Darunter auch das Forum de Luxx (das lese ich gerade, bist du da auch registriert, oder gibt es zwei Robärs mit dem gleichen Avatarbild, glaube nicht?).

Probier das doch mal mit den Sata Brennern, sollte gehen.
Meine Sata Brenner liefen jedenfalls ohne Probleme.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Wär eher unwahrscheinlich mit den 2 Robärs, bin da aber eher inaktiv.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

he he he, dachte ich mir schon.
Na ja, mir reicht das Forum hier, man bekommt genügend mit und trifft Leute, die eine helfende (virtuelle) Hand anbieten. Das ist doch klasse.. 

Sag mal, der IFX 14 wird doch mit dem kleinen Zusatzkühler geliefert. Wo wird der eigentlich hingebaut?


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Ja der wird mitgeliefert. Der kommt an die Rückseite des Mainboards, also Reihenfolge - Backplate -> IFX 10 (der kleine) -> Mobo -> CPU -> IFX 14, der kleine Kühler bringt aber kaum was an Temps und passt in wenige Gehäuse (z.B bei mir passt er net, ins COSMOS S schon)


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte auch überlegt, mir den Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme zu holen. Aber der wird wohl das gleiche Problem haben wie der Groß Clockner. Die sind von der Bauform sehr ähnlich.

Edit:
@Robär: Wenn du mal Gelegenheit hast, dann poste doch mal ein Bild von deinem Board, ich könnte mir das mit dem IFX dann anschauen. Hier im Forum de Luxx haben einige am IFX feilen müssen.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Ja hab denen auch gesagt das man net feilen muss, aber naja, ist a****eng, Das Problem könnten die Halteklammern sein an denen du den IFX fest machst, da sie mit den Heatpipes zusammenstoßen könnten. Aber bei mir hats auch so geklappt und die Temps sind i.O. Das ASUS Maximus I Formula ist genau gleich aufgebaut und hier findet man sogar die Freigabe von TR auf der Homepage für den IFX14. Bild könnte ich dir schicken, du wirst nur leider nix drauf erkennen können, weil nen 120er davor ist, kann den auch net abmachen. Ansonsten bekomme ick den nicht mehr ran, wer dieses Lüfter-Klammersystem erfunden hat gehört gesteinigt.

Wenn dann ist es vllt 0,5mm oder so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Ansonsten bekomme ick den nicht mehr ran, wer dieses Lüfter-Klammersystem erfunden hat gehört gesteinigt.
> Wenn dann ist es vllt 0,5mm oder so.


 
Das habe ich auch schon gelesen und deshalb den Groß Clockner genommen, dessen Lüfter ist zwar auch mit Halteklammern befestigt, die machen aber einen sehr guten eindruck (was ich bestätigen kann, da kannste dran rütteln, der Lüfter bleibt stabil).

Dann lass es mit dem Bild. Wäre nervig, wenn du zuviel schrauben musst. Ich werde abwarten, bis ich ein neues Board habe und dann sehen, welchen Kühler ich nehme.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Die Halteklammern halten echt bombenfest, das Problem bei mir ist in meinem Tower hast du von Mainboard Kante bis zum deckel 5cm Platz, nun musst du dir jedoch vorstellen das da der IFX 14 ist und die Kante um die Tür ranzumachen, sprich ich bekomme die oberen Halteklammern nicht mehr ran, weil meine Händchen so schmal nun auch net sind und meine Nichte würde den Lüfter eher in Mund stecken, also auch keine Hilfe xD

Edit:

Oh ich habe da doch noch was von dem Q9450 | 4850 Crossfire | Cosmos S Tagebuch. Wie man sieht sind die Halteklammern extrem nah an der HP Konstruktion. Aber wenn du es ordentlich vorsichtig festschraubst passt das. Zusätzlich kannste hier sehen wo der IFX 10 hinkommt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (20. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> *Das ASUS Maximus I Formula ist genau gleich aufgebaut und hier findet man sogar die Freigabe von TR auf der Homepage für den IFX14. *Bild könnte ich dir schicken, du wirst nur leider nix drauf erkennen können, weil nen 120er davor ist, kann den auch net abmachen. Ansonsten bekomme ick den nicht mehr ran, wer dieses Lüfter-Klammersystem erfunden hat gehört gesteinigt.
> 
> Wenn dann ist es vllt 0,5mm oder so.



Also ich hab den IFX-14 auf dem Maximus und ich musste auch an der Halterung feilen. Das mittlere Plättchen, was für den Anpressdruck sorgt ist an jeder Seite genau 1mm zu lang und kollidiert mit den Kühlern . Eigentlich wollte ich das Board ja durch das Maximus II Formula ersetzen aber so wie sich das hier anhört warte ich wohl doch noch etwas damit .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade mal dein Gehäuse angeschaut. Sehr schick, allerdings bin ich kein Fan von den Fronttüren, aber egal.
Dein Gehäuse ist etwas breiter als meins (202mm). Der Clockner hat rund 11-15mm Platz bis zur Seitenwand.
Heißt das also, dass ich dann die Seitenwand nicht mehr schließen kann, wenn ich den IFX einbaue?

Edit: ups, habe das Bild gerade gesehen, danke. Aber nee, der IFX 10 würde in mein Case auch nicht passen.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Was hast du für ein Tower? Meins ist auch nen bisschen breiter, weil man hinter dem Mainboard alle Kabel lang führen kann.

@GoZoU

Alder hab ick hier wat falsch gemacht, hab bis zum Anschlag die Klammer zum befestigen festgezogen, wenn es um diese geht ist mein Bild von gerade auch Schwachsinn...
Ick schau ma nach, das kann ick ja noch sehen, fühlen...

Edit:
Hast Recht liegt wirklich nen bissl auf, haaahhhh bin ersma weg, muss das verbessern, sonst kann ick net ordentlich pennen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Ich habe dieses Gehäuse:

www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware

Extra für den neuen Computer besorgt. Das Gehäuse ist klasse. die Schienen um Laufwerke und Festplatten zu verriegeln kannste aber vergessen, da schraube ich lieber.

Und das ist eben 202mm breit. Mit dem Groß Clockner passt das so gerade eben noch mit der Seitenwand. Höher darf der Kühler also nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Hab nun gerade meinen Kompletten PC auseinandergenommen (Front USB funzt nu nich mehr muss ick wohl nochma ran).

Ich weiß nicht aber bei mir passt das doch, vllt neue Rev. oder so ka...

Auf der einen Seite der Heatpipe bekomme ick nen Schraubenzieher dazwischen auf der anderen Seite liegt die Klammer noch unter der roten Abdeckung würde also noch weiter runter gehen. Da liegt nischt an. Sry wegen der Quali der Bilder, is zwar 5MP aber Handy.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Sieht doch locker aus. Komisch, dass andere feilen mussten.

Ich habe gerade mein Monitor gewechselt und jetzt den Asus VW222 angebaut 

Was war noch mal 19Zoll? 


Wieso geht der Front USB nicht mehr, irgendwelche Kabel abgerutscht, nicht ganz aufgesteckt?


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wahrscheinlich in den falschen Port der drei gesteckt, was solls mach ick nachher...iwann. Ach nen 22" wär schon ne feine Sache. Wie krass die Preise für die Dinger gefallen sind, wenn ick mir überlege wieviel ick damals für mein 19" bezahlt hab... Genauso wie die 8800GT oh man. Aber so muss ick sagen das Board ist im Vergleich zu meinem alten GA-965P-DS3P 1000% besser. Endlich kann ick mein Speicher auf 1000MHz laufen lassen. Mal einfach so 500 cm bei Schwanzmark 06 mehr, wahrscheinlich durch PCI-E 2.0, einfach geil, endlich kann ick meinen E4300 auch stabil mit 3,3GHz fahren, n1. Ab dann fühlt sich das an als würde mein CPU gegen ne Wand ballern. 3,3 mit 1,4V stabil, 3,4 mit 1,45 nicht. xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Ja, die Preise sind super unten.
Ich dachte mir, wenn schon ein neues System, dann auch gleich mit neuem Monitor.
Dass du deinen E4300 so hoch takten kannst, Respekt 
Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung von OC. Was meinst du mit gegen die Wand ballern. Wie äußert sich das, startet der PC einfach nicht mehr?

Ich wollte den Q9450 später eigentlich auf 3Ghz dauerhaft laufen lassen, damit er nicht die späteren Grafikkarten ausbremst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Genauso wie die 8800GT oh man


 
Ich habe die 8800GT, die demnächst verbaut wird für 60€ vom Kumpel abgekauft. Der hatte sie für 250 Tacken gekauft, keine 6 Monate her. Aber die Preise für GraKas sind ja eh im freien Fall.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe die 8800GT, die demnächst verbaut wird für 60€ vom Kumpel abgekauft. Der hatte sie für 250 Tacken gekauft, keine 6 Monate her. Aber die Preise für GraKas sind ja eh im freien Fall.



Ich habe für meine noch richtig gekämpft gehabt, da war die Verfügbarkeit des ASUS M II F nen Kindergarten. Du musstest wirklich jeden Abend schaun ob irgendein Shop die rein bekommen hat. Zum Glück hatte ich noch eine bekommen und das schnell, weil meine alte 2900XT schon verscheuert war. Nen Kumpel brauchte 2 davon, bestellt, die rufen ihn an: wir verschicken momentan nicht mehr als eine...schnell nen Kumpel angerufen 

Also den Q9450 solltest du auch locker ohne große Probleme auf 3,4GHz bringen. Mindestens. Und das mit dem gegen die Wand ballern meine ich so, 3,3GHz getestet null Problem, dann FSB um 10MHz angehoben. Und er fährt halt hoch aber sobald Prime ne Minute an ist -> Bluescreen. Aber das auch mit einer übelsten Mehrspannung, im Vergleich zu 3,3GHz.

Werd morgen mal testen was ich startfähig bekomme um ne CPU-Z Validation zu machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an.
Vielleicht kannst du mir dann ein paar Kniffe sagen, wenn ich mal soweit bin, was man einstellen muss, damit der Quad stabil läuft.

Deshalb will ich auch einen guten CPU Kühler haben, damit keine thermischen Probleme auftreten. Dafür muss natürlich auch die NB in Ordnung sein und nicht schon bei Standardtakt zu heiß werden.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Ist korrekt, helfen kann ich dir natürlich kein Problem. So ick werd jetzt pennen gehen. Oh und vorher Front USB heile machen, gn8.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Jep, ist ne gute Idee, viel Spaß beim schrauben und testen.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Front USB ist wieder heile. Kabel hab ich nur falsch falsch angeschlossen, waren net alle Pins im Stecker drin. Leider hat mein Vadder keine Lust mir sein SATA Brenner auszubauen, muss ich dann also morgen mal in da city.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

So'n Brenner kostet ja nicht mehr die Welt. Nimmst einfach den billigsten. Ist eh alles der gleiche Kram.

Dachte mir schon das mit den Kabel am USB Anschluss.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Jo hatte ich auch vor, benutz den ja auch kaum. Meist nur für die PCGH CD's^^ Hoffentlich funktioniert das dann auch alles so wie es sein sollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

Bei meinem kurzen Vergnügen mit dem Board hatte ich keine Probleme mit den Satas, sollte also geht. Viel Glück schon mal.


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Danke, nervt nämlich richtig, solange wie das booten dauert.


----------



## Robär (21. Juli 2008)

Hab mir vorhin also nen SATA Brenner gekauft, Problem gelöst. Schade das es keine bessere Alternative gibt, aber was solls.


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2008)

So, morgen ist der Tag der Tage. Werd das bestellte Board abholen.

Ich bin gespannt ob ich ein Board bekomme, was in einem tadellosem Zustand ist. Sollte irgendwas damit sein, lass ich es gleich zurück gehen. 

Ich werde Morgen berichten.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Hab mir vorhin also nen SATA Brenner gekauft, Problem gelöst. Schade das es keine bessere Alternative gibt, aber was solls.


 
Glückwunsch.
Ja, ist irgendwie arm, dass Asus da an Marvell festhält, obwohl das offensichtlich totaler murgs ist.



xTc schrieb:


> So, morgen ist der Tag der Tage. Werd das bestellte Board abholen.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt ob ich ein Board bekomme, was in einem tadellosem Zustand ist. Sollte irgendwas damit sein, lass ich es gleich zurück gehen.
> 
> ...


 
Jep, da bin ich sehr gespannt. Hoffe, du bekommst nicht so ein Board wie meins war 

(äh, was für ein Board hattest du noch gleich bestellt?)


----------



## Robär (21. Juli 2008)

Freu mich schon drauf. Hoffentlich erwischt du nen gescheites (vorallem was die Temps angeht)


----------



## xTc (22. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Freu mich schon drauf. Hoffentlich erwischt du nen gescheites (vorallem was die Temps angeht)



Naja, wäre zu schön um Wahr zu sein. Es war auch etwas gebogen, zwar nicht so dolle wie von "quantenslipstream" aber ich habe mich dann kurzer Hand noch im Laden gegen das MIIF entschlossen und hab nen P5Q Deluxe mitgenommen was er noch da hatte. Hatte einfach keine Lust darauf das ich hinterher Probleme mit dem Board bekomme.

Hab den Rechner zusammengebaut und schon übergeben. Im grunde ärgerlich aber besser so, als hinterher totale Probleme.


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Juli 2008)

Darf man fragen, warum auf dem 32M-Screen DDR3 steht?

Link...

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (22. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, warum auf dem 32M-Screen DDR3 steht?
> 
> Link...
> 
> ...



Weil CPU-Z etwas rumzickt  Eigentlich müsste da DDR2 stehen. 


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Juli 2008)

Aber MemSet dann auch! 

Ist auf jeden Fall ein saugeiles Board (mein Nachfolger ) und wäre, wenn ich heute ein MoBo kaufen müsste sicher sehr weit oben anzusiedeln. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Robär (25. Juli 2008)

@ quantenslipstream

Ist nun dein neues Board angekommen, sieht es diesmal besser aus?


----------



## devic (26. Juli 2008)

Großes Update ist jetzt drin. Hab garnicht dran gedacht den Sammelthread auch hier zu updaten...


----------



## DanielX (26. Juli 2008)

Ja bei mir macht das Deluxe auch noch ein paar Zicken aber nur beim auslesen, es sagt manchmal der CPU wäre 114°C heiß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream
> 
> Ist nun dein neues Board angekommen, sieht es diesmal besser aus?


 
Ich habe noch gar nichts bekommen. Von Alternate habe ich nur eine Mail, die besagt, dass das defekte Board bei ihnen eingegangen ist. Aber noch keine Knete und daher muss ich noch warten.
Ich hoffe da auf nächste Woche.

Aber danke, dass du fragst. Wenn es was Neues gibt, poste ich das hier.


----------



## Robär (26. Juli 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Großes Update ist jetzt drin. Hab garnicht dran gedacht den Sammelthread auch hier zu updaten...



Super danke, wollte dich auch schonmal drauf ansprechen.
Was mir noch einfällt, bei der Kühler Kompatilitätsliste steht für den IFX 14 drin: mit leichtem abschleifen. Vllt liegt das an ner eventuellen neuen Rev. vom IFX aber bei mir passt der ohne Probs. Iwo hier müssen auch noch 2 Bilder davon sein. Ach ick stell sie einfach nochmal online, auf der einen Seite bekomme ick nen Schraubenzieher dazwischen und auf der anderen Seite passt es auch. Die Platte liegt hier noch unter der roten Abdeckung, also könnte sie theoretisch noch weiter nach unten. Habe ich auch im Forumdeluxx erwähnt, hat aber anscheinend niemanden interessiert. xD

@Quantenslipstream

Das wird, hoffe für dich das geht nu fix.


----------



## devic (26. Juli 2008)

Okay. Dann werde ich das mal updaten. Kann den Thread im Forumdeluxx einfach nicht komplett verfolgen. Da wird so viel gepostet, da kommt man einfach nicht mit, wenn man noch was anderes zu tun hat, z.B. bei dem schönen Wetter...


----------



## Robär (26. Juli 2008)

Das ist richtig, aber wenn man krank ist...dann geht das schon.


----------



## Ace (30. Juli 2008)

So meine 8600er müsste heute kommen mal sehen wie der sich auf dem Board so macht


----------



## Robär (30. Juli 2008)

Wuhu, *FREU*
Der hat nen Multi von 9,5, oder? Bin aufjedenfall schonmal gespannt was du mit dem Board schaffst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2008)

So, ich warte immer noch auf mein neues Board, passiert ist allerdings nichts, Alternate scheint sich Zeit zu lassen.
Ich werde mir am Freitag das Asus P5Q Pro als vorläufigen Ersatz bestellen (allerdings nicht bei Alternate).
Meint ihr, dass das P5Q Pro ein guter Ersatz für das Maximus 2 Formula ist?


----------



## xTc (30. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So, ich warte immer noch auf mein neues Board, passiert ist allerdings nichts, Alternate scheint sich Zeit zu lassen.
> Ich werde mir am Freitag das Asus P5Q Pro als vorläufigen Ersatz bestellen (allerdings nicht bei Alternate).
> Meint ihr, dass das P5Q Pro ein guter Ersatz für das Maximus 2 Formula ist?



Das P5Q Pro ist übergangs weise ein guter Ersatz. Zwar musst du auf ein paar kleinigkeiten verzichten, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist. Wenn es nur zum überbrücken ist, würde es sogar ein P5Q tun.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2008)

Wäre eigentlich auch meine erste Wahl, aber du sagtest, dass es etwas mühselig ist, am P5Q rumzudoktoren.
Deshalb wählte ich die Pro Version.
Da stört es mich nicht, wenn ich auf einiges Verzichten muss, ist ja nur solange, bis das Maximus zurück trudelt.
Das Pro wird eh nur zusammen geschustert und gut. OC oder so ist da völlig egal, auch die Menge der USB Ports ist sekundär (Meine externen Festplatten hängen sowieso an einem Hub).
Ich hatte sogar überlegt, ein ASRock zu nehmen, aber ich habe keine Lust festzustellen, dass die RAMs oder die CPU nicht richtig laufen.


----------



## Robär (30. Juli 2008)

Hast du das Board nicht innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen zurückgeschickt? Dachte man bekommt gleich sein Geld zurück. Hast du mal angerufen? Die haben ja 24h Telefonseelsorge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Hast du das Board nicht innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen zurückgeschickt? Dachte man bekommt gleich sein Geld zurück. Hast du mal angerufen? Die haben ja 24h Telefonseelsorge.


 
Zwischen Auslieferung und Eingang des defekten Boards bei Alternate vergingen gerade mal vier Tage. Ich hatte den Hinweis per Mail gesand, dass ich einen sofortigen Ausstausch oder mein Geld haben möchte. Bis auf eine Eingangsbestätigung für das Board habe ich aber von Alternate bis heute nichts gehört.
Vorgestern habe ich angerufen, da hieß es, dass der Vorgang noch nicht abgeschlossen sei und man deshalb keine Aussage treffen könne (welcher Vorgang?).
Inzwischen sind die zwei Wochen verstrichen und ich warte immer noch.
Daher werde ich noch bis Freitag weiter warten und mir dann das Pro holen (Hardwareversand oder Home of Hardware, mal sehen wie die Lieferzeiten ausssehen).

Wenn das noch zwei Wochen so geht, werde ich mal einen Bekannten anquatschen, der ist Anwalt und arbeitet in einer großen Kanzlei in Kiel.
Allein der Briefkopf der Anwaltsfirma sollte ausreichend sein, dass der Versandhändler sich schneller bemüht.

Wäre aber ärgerlich, wenn man zu solchen Mittel greifen muss.


----------



## Robär (30. Juli 2008)

Definitiv muss ja net sein. Ruf da doch nochma an und frag die was die da zum Teufel tun/testen. Sag denen du willst SOFORT dein Geld wiederhaben, was dir rein rechtlich in den ersten 2 Wochen nunmal zusteht und das auch ohne jegliche Begründung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2008)

he he he, ich habe doch gerade mal bei Alternate angerufen und die sagten mir jetzt, dass sie das Board zu Asus geschickt haben.
Denn bei mechanischen Defekten (weil es ja verbogen war) greift die 14tägige Rückgabe nicht. Da wird eingeschickt und unsereins muss warten.
Man hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es 2 bis 4 Wochen dauern kann, ehe etwas passiert.
Und wenn Asus feststellt, dass der Fehler nicht bei ihnen liegen kann (hä?, wie stellen die das denn fest), bekomme ich auch kein neues Board sondern wieder das alte zurück.

Ich sage nur Bääähhhh (gibt halt kein Smiley dafür).


----------



## Robär (30. Juli 2008)

Iwo denke ich gerade die haben doch nen Schatten. Das is nen Laden da.


----------



## devic (30. Juli 2008)

Könnt ihr das nicht per PM oder IM klären? War _imo_ eine Nummer zu viel OT!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2008)

Ist doch schon geklärt, ich habe mir jetzt das Pro bestellt und fertig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2008)

@devic:
Tut mir leid, wenn wir deinen Sammelthread etwas eingeheimst haben, aber ist ein Sammelthread nicht auch dafür, Fehler über das bestimmte Board zu sammeln und mitzuteilen, um anderen, die das gleiche Problem haben, helfen zu können?

Aber der Thread ist trotzdem klasse, ein Grund, weshalb ich das Maximus 2 Formula überhaupt haben wollte, also danke dir für den Thread und das Sammeln der Informationen.
Ganz gleich, welche Probleme das Board hat, es ist dennoch gut, schade nur, dass Asus die Kunden so im Regen stehen lässt, was die NB oder so angeht.

Greetings


----------



## Robär (30. Juli 2008)

Sry devic, das mit Alternate is wirklich etwas OT.

Hab da mal ne Frage im Geräte Manager zeigt mir Vista x64 als Speichercontroller nur den Intel ICH8R/ICH9R SATA Raid Controller an, obwohl ja die ICH10 verbaut ist. Hab Raid-0 und eigentlich keine Festplattenleistung zu verschenken. Wo bekomme ich den nen Treiber her? Wenn ich nochmal extra auf aktualisieren drücke und auf die ASUS CD zugreifen lasse dann steht da: Nicht unterstütztes Betriebssystem. Wenn ich online suchen lasse sagt der mir es is der aktuellste für das OS drauf. 

Wäre also fein wenn jem. nen Download Link schicken könnte. Seh auf der Intel Seite ja ma gar nicht durch.


----------



## devic (30. Juli 2008)

Kein Ding. Kann ja passieren, wollte nur drauf hinweisen! Danke fürs Lob @ quantenslipstream!

Hier findest du die RAID/ICH10R Treiber:
Software-, Treiber- und Utilities-Filter herunterladen

Hierdrauf bitte nicht antworten sondern nur mitfühlen:
Ich musste heute feststellen, dass einer von meinen vier Ballistix-Riegeln mit D9GMH den Geist aufgegeben hat. Man kann sie zwar reklamieren, nur muss man dann mindestens zwei Module einschicken und bekommt keine D9GMH´s mehr, dafür aber die neuen hässlichen Heatspreader...


----------



## Robär (30. Juli 2008)

Ich danke dir ganz herzlich.


----------



## devic (31. Juli 2008)

So.  Das P5Q Deluxe ist verkauft und das M2F auf dem Weg.
Hoffentlich werde ich es nicht bereuen, aber ich bin mit dem P5Q Dlx durch. Brauch was neues...


----------



## Robär (31. Juli 2008)

Wie du bist damit durch? Enttäuscht? Oder langeweile? Hab mir gerade nen E8400 bestellt, mal schaun was geht. Leider will mein Speicher partout nicht über 500MHz, schade eigentlich für DDR2 1000 Speicher net sehr toll. Aber ich denke du wirst mit dem M2F Freude haben.


----------



## devic (31. Juli 2008)

Es ist alles perfekt gelaufen. Also mein Ziel waren 4Ghz bei 1,216V und das hat alles perfekt geklappt. Wenn man sein Ziel erreicht hat, steckt man es sich noch höher. Ist bei mir beim Sport auch so


----------



## Robär (31. Juli 2008)

Is das nen sehr guter Wert für nen E8400 bei 1.216V? Hoffe meiner wird ähnlich gehen. Sag ma is vllt ne komische Frage, mein aktueller E4300 will ab 401 MHz FSB net mehr booten (Bild bleibt schwarz), is das die FSB Wall oder liegt das daran, dass das Board nur bis 1600 spezifiziert ist. Eigentlich weiß ich das da mehr geht, mit dem Board, aber genau 400MHz kommen mir komisch vor.


----------



## devic (31. Juli 2008)

Das ist sicherlich nicht das Board. Die heutigen Boards sind alle bis 1600Mhz spezifiert, weil es ja bis jetzt bis auf den QX9770 nur 1333Mhz CPUs gibt und die alle ganz dicke Eier haben wollen... Ist sicherlich die FSB Wall deines 65nm E4300...

Edit: Ich habe garkein E8400. Habe die Serverversion (Xeon E3110) vom E8400. Die sind besser selektiert, weil sie Dauerbelastung und Hitze aushalten müssen und außerdem hat er noch einen Befehlssatz mehr. Ist schon ein geiles Teil, hast Recht und da sind noch nichtmal GTLs optimiert...


----------



## Robär (31. Juli 2008)

Ja wenn du mir das bestätigst, trotzdem verwundert es mich, bei genau 400MHz. Naja werd ich ja demnächst testen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich nicht das Board. Die heutigen Boards sind alle bis 1600Mhz spezifiert, weil es ja bis jetzt bis auf den QX9770 nur 1333Mhz CPUs gibt und die alle ganz dicke Eier haben wollen... Ist sicherlich die FSB Wall deines 65nm E4300...
> 
> Edit: Ich habe garkein E8400. Habe die Serverversion (Xeon E3110) vom E8400. Die sind besser selektiert, weil sie Dauerbelastung und Hitze aushalten müssen und außerdem hat er noch einen Befehlssatz mehr. Ist schon ein geiles Teil, hast Recht und da sind noch nichtmal GTLs optimiert...


 
Heißt das, dass Xeon Prozessoren grundsätzlich besser sind als normale?
Wie sieht das mit dem Mainboard aus, erkennen die den Prozessor auf anhieb oder muss man aufs Bios schauen?


----------



## Robär (31. Juli 2008)

Nein grundsätzlich sind sie nicht besser und ja eigentlich sollten alle MB's die CPU sofort erkennen.


----------



## devic (31. Juli 2008)

Doch sie sind Grundsätzlich besser, aber nicht schneller! Du wirst unter den Xeons nie eine komplette Krücke finden, da wird schon recht gut selektiert. Meiner hat leider ne sau niedrige VID und wird deswegen ziemlich heiß. Ist eigentlich eher eine WaKü-CPU.

Läuft auf jedem Sockel 775 Board, das auch den E8400 unterstützt!


----------



## KTMDoki (1. August 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Doch sie sind Grundsätzlich besser, aber nicht schneller! Du wirst unter den Xeons nie eine komplette Krücke finden, da wird schon recht gut selektiert. Meiner hat leider ne sau niedrige VID und wird deswegen ziemlich heiß. Ist eigentlich eher eine WaKü-CPU.
> 
> Läuft auf jedem Sockel 775 Board, das auch den E8400 unterstützt!



warum wird der sau-heiß, wenn er ein niedrigen VID hat?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. August 2008)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> warum wird der sau-heiß, wenn er ein niedrigen VID hat?



Ist immer so.
Niedrige Vid bei gleichem Takt & Vcore verbraucht mehr als hohe Vid.


----------



## KTMDoki (1. August 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ist immer so.
> Niedrige Vid bei gleichem Takt & Vcore verbraucht mehr als hohe Vid.



alles klar!! 

das hab ich gar net gwusst


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2008)

Ich auch nicht, danke für die Info.


----------



## Robär (1. August 2008)

Hat jem. ne Ahnung wo man bei dem Board den S.M.A.R.T Modus der Festplatten anschalten kann? Kann man sich auch iwo den VID des CPUs anzeigen lassen (ich meine auch hier im Bios), dass sind 2 Sachen die ich echt hier nicht finde, aber vermisse. Bei meinem alten Giga*breit* Board gabs das.

Edit:

Dank Quantenslipstream hab ich nun auch die S.M.A.R.T Funktion gefunden.^^ Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle. Bleibt nur noch die VID.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Giga*breit* Board.


 
he he he, immer wieder ein guter Lacher 

Hast du das Handbuch mal intesiv durchleuchtet?
Selbst bei meinem A8N32 SLI konnte ich das an- und abschalten, wie ich lustig war. Das muss mit dem MIIF doch auch gehen.
Ich schaue mal im Netz nach, vielleicht finde ich was.


----------



## Robär (1. August 2008)

Danke dir, also hab dazu auch nix im Handbuch gelesen, aber intensiv nen Mainboard Handbuch lesen, oh man da gibts echt angenehmere Sachen, weil soviele Sachen drin stehen die ick weiß und dann überblätter ich ne Menge.


----------



## devic (1. August 2008)

RealTemp oder CoreTemp zeigt dir auch die VID an 



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ist immer so.
> Niedrige Vid bei gleichem Takt & Vcore verbraucht mehr als hohe Vid.


So schauts aus! Niedrige VID ist eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen. Die meisten CPUs mit extrem niedriger VID gehen ziemlich gut, brauchen dafür aber auch eine ordentliche Kühlung. Hier ist nochmal was zum Nachlesen, falls jemand noch nicht ganz durchblickt:
[How To] Pete`s Nähkästchen reloaded - DFI LP UT/LT P35-T2R - OverclockingStation

Ich hab - zumindest im Forumdeluxx - den E8400 mit der niedrigsten VID. Hart oder? 
Leider geht trotzdem nicht weniger als 1,216. Dort sind ja teilweise schon Leute mit 1,168V bei 4Ghz.

Mein M2F sollte morgen kommen. Wurde heute verschickt 

Edit:
Erster Post hat ein Update bekommen. Das FAQ wurde erweitert. Hoffe der Beitrag ist verständlich, ist nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## devic (7. August 2008)

Erster Post hat ein Update bekommen. Das FAQ wurde erweitert. Hoffe der Beitrag ist verständlich, ist nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## Robär (19. August 2008)

Ich habe gerade nen übelsten Bug oder Feature (wie mans nennen möchte) mit Bios 901 festgestellt. Ich habe mich immer gewundert warum mal die eingestellte Spannung lief und mal nicht. Hab mich da also mal rangemacht. Settings eingestellt und Prime Small lief ohne Fehler durch, also abgespeichert. Dann nochmal getestet und Fehler bekommen, da hab ich mich erst mal gewundert. Also CMOS Reset und vorherige Einstellungen wieder geladen - funktionierte wieder. Dann nochmal ins Bios nix verändert sondern gleich F10 gedrückt und schwupps Prime Small wieder nen Fehler ausgespuckt...Kann ja net sein dachte ich mir, also Bios 503 wieder rauf gefalsht. Und was soll ich sagen Fehler ist weg.

Rate also allen vom 901er ab, werde mich auch mal mit ASUS in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## hyperionical (20. August 2008)

Hab grad an meinen MIIF gebastelt und dabei aus Versehen den Jumper vom Chassis Intruder gezogen. Das Board war komplett stromlos (min. 16h) und ich habs gleich wieder draufgesteckt (wie vorher, wie im HB spezifiziert). Jetzt nach dem einschalten sagt er ständig "Chassis Intruded .. System halted".
Wie kann ichs wieder abschalten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nen übelsten Bug oder Feature (wie mans nennen möchte) mit Bios 901 festgestellt. Ich habe mich immer gewundert warum mal die eingestellte Spannung lief und mal nicht. Hab mich da also mal rangemacht. Settings eingestellt und Prime Small lief ohne Fehler durch, also abgespeichert. Dann nochmal getestet und Fehler bekommen, da hab ich mich erst mal gewundert. Also CMOS Reset und vorherige Einstellungen wieder geladen - funktionierte wieder. Dann nochmal ins Bios nix verändert sondern gleich F10 gedrückt und schwupps Prime Small wieder nen Fehler ausgespuckt...Kann ja net sein dachte ich mir, also Bios 503 wieder rauf gefalsht. Und was soll ich sagen Fehler ist weg.
> 
> Rate also allen vom 901er ab, werde mich auch mal mit ASUS in Verbindung setzen.


 
Was ist denn das wieder für ein Bug.
Bringt Asus jetzt auch unausgereifte Bios Version heraus? 

Benutzt du jetzt wieder das 503 Bios oder hast du es nur zum Testen aufgespielt?


----------



## devic (20. August 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Hab grad an meinen MIIF gebastelt und dabei aus Versehen den Jumper vom Chassis Intruder gezogen. Das Board war komplett stromlos (min. 16h) und ich habs gleich wieder draufgesteckt (wie vorher, wie im HB spezifiziert). Jetzt nach dem einschalten sagt er ständig "Chassis Intruded .. System halted".
> Wie kann ichs wieder abschalten?



Beschreibe bitte nochmal ganz genau was du gemacht hast! Mir fällt jetzt so spontan nichts ein...


----------



## hyperionical (22. August 2008)

Ich hab aus Versehen den Jumper (siehe roter Rahmen im Bild) abgezogen, aber gleich wieder in die Standardposition (HB) gesteckt, da der Rechner wie geschrieben lange stromlos war hat ich nicht gedacht das es überhaupt Folgen hat. Jetzt startet er, lädt Hardware und bevor ich ins BIOS komm erscheint "Chassis Intruded - System halted". Handbuch erklärt nur die Pinbelegung und die Standardpostion.
schoma Thx

edit:hat sich scheinbar von selbst erledigt!

trotzdem THX @ devic


----------



## Robär (22. August 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist denn das wieder für ein Bug.
> Bringt Asus jetzt auch unausgereifte Bios Version heraus?
> 
> Benutzt du jetzt wieder das 503 Bios oder hast du es nur zum Testen aufgespielt?



Hab wieder richtig Bios 503 drauf. Laut Asus liegt der Fehler darin begründet das mein Speicher nicht in deren QLV Liste (unterstützter Speicher) steht. Aber das finde ich sehr merkwürdig, weil bei den neuen Bios Versionen immer wieder von verbesserter RAM Kompabilität gesprochen wird (z.B 802|901).

Naja ich werd schauen was die nächste Version sagt, auch wenn ich dann wieder mit den GTL's rechnen muss.

@hyperionical

Hast du schonmal versucht die Bios Batterie zu entfernen, Clear CMOS Taster am I/O Panel hinten zu drücken und nach 10min die Batterie wieder einzusetzen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2008)

Sehr interessante Feststellung.
Da bin ich mal gespannt, welche Erfahrungen du noch machst.


----------



## hyperionical (22. August 2008)

natürlich, und außerdem hab ich ja 2 Bios auf dem Board und es war davon unabhängig. Ich weiß auch nicht wie aber es hat sich ja wieder in luft aufgelöst.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> natürlich, und außerdem hab ich ja 2 Bios auf dem Board und es war davon unabhängig. Ich weiß auch nicht wie aber es hat sich ja wieder in luft aufgelöst.
> 
> mfg


 
Die ganze Sache ist doch sehr merkwürdig.
Hast du irgendwas verändert, anders gemacht als vorher?


----------



## Robär (31. August 2008)

Nachdem ich mich mit dem Board schon ne Weile rumschlage kann ich nun sagen, dass ein Großteil der Fehler auf eine Inkompabilität mit dem G.Skill Speicher zurückzuführen. Mit dem Mushkin läuft nun alles 1A.


----------



## devic (31. August 2008)

Das freut mich aber! Hoffe das Problem mit BIOS 0901 ist jetzt auch weg!

Muss mir jetzt nochmal ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich CPU oder Board wechseln. Wenn ich auf einen E0 Quad umsteige, kann ich das M2F behalten, weil ich mit diesem sicherlich keine 570Mhz FSB fahren werde. Wenn ich jedoch den E8600 behalten würde, müsste ich wohl das Board wechseln. Hab mich jetzt zwei Tage damit beschäftigt die 573Mhz FSB stable zu bekommen. Leider war das nur im SmallFFT möglich. LargeFFT scheint unmöglich zu sein...

Das wäre echt ein perfektes Setting. Dann wäre der RAM bei einem 1:1 Teiler schön ausgelastet und es gibt bei diesem hohen FSB massig Datendurchsatz. Beim 500x8 Setting kann der RAM leider nur auf 1000Mhz laufen, weil die Teiler halt nicht passen


----------



## Robär (31. August 2008)

Jo das is richtig, werd ich demnächst auch mal testen.

901 konnte ich nicht mehr testen, gibts ja net mehr zum Download, 802 läuft aber wie Butter.


----------



## devic (31. August 2008)

Ist doch kurzzeitig wieder drauf gewesen. Wenn du willst schick ich es dir


----------



## F4K3R (8. September 2008)

Kann mir denn mal einer sagen wo genau die Unterschiede zwischen den MIIF und dem P5Q Pro liegen? Denn ich möchte mir wohl demnächst einen neuen Rechner bauen. Und dazu soll ein Core 2 Quad Q9550 und eine Radeon HD4850 rein. Ich denke als Ram sollten 4 GB OCZ oder Mushkin her halten.
Ich möchte die CPU nur ein bisschen übertakten. Also irgendwo zwischen 3 und 3,4 GHz sollten da vollkommen genügen.
Also was genau hat das MIIF was das P5Q Pro nicht hat? Außer die Soundkarte. Die Onboard Soundkarte wird mir reichen.
Ich fahre eh nur Stereo.

Bitte um eine Antwort.

Gruß
    F4K3R


----------



## Robär (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub da biste mit nem M2F eher falsch, nen P5Q-Pro reicht dicke, persönlich habe ich auch nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit dem M2F gemacht. Die Unterschiede liegen auch noch in den Optionen für OC, sprich du hast mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## xTc (8. September 2008)

F4K3R schrieb:


> Also was genau hat das MIIF was das P5Q Pro nicht hat? Außer die Soundkarte. Die Onboard Soundkarte wird mir reichen.
> Ich fahre eh nur Stereo.
> 
> Bitte um eine Antwort.
> ...



Vorteile/mögliche Pluspunkte des MIIF:

16 Phasen anstatt 8, eSata gegenüber dem Pro, bessere Kühlung, Power- und Reset-Button auf dem Board, CLR CMOS an der I/O-Blende, X-FI "wannabe" Soundkarte, LCD-Poster und das Bios bietet mehr OC-Einstellungen. Denke das war alles.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Denke das war alles.


 
Du hast nicht erwähnt, dass es einfach megageil aussieht.


----------



## xTc (8. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast nicht erwähnt, dass es einfach megageil aussieht.



Gut, das ist relativ. Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. Aber ja, es schaut nicht schlecht aus. 

Ich glaube aber und da spreche ich nicht nur für mich, das doch lieber die funktionalität im Vordergrund steht.  Wenn man nicht gerade ein Casemodder ist, spielt das Design eigentlich keine Rolle.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber und da spreche ich nicht nur für mich, das doch lieber die funktionalität im Vordergrund steht.  Wenn man nicht gerade ein Casemodder ist, spielt das Design eigentlich keine Rolle.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Gut, ich bin auch nicht der Casemodder, aber für ein gut designtes Board gebe ich schon mal mehr Geld aus als nötig ist.
Mein Pro reicht im Prinzip dicke für alles, was ich mache, aber das MIIF hat doch das gewisse Etwas....


----------



## F4K3R (8. September 2008)

Ok die 16 Phasen benötige ich nicht. Viele Tests haben bewiesen dass es nur was ausmacht wenn man aufs maximum OC betreiben will. Dass will ich nicht und zur Zeit fahre ich eine 4 Phasen Board und es funzt auch wunderbar.
Also sollten da 8 Phasen ausreichen für das bisschen OC was ich machen will.
So die Soundkarte reicht mir beim Pro auch wohl aus.
Dann die bessere Kühlung halte ich für nen bissl gelogen. Denn da scheint das MIIF ja Probleme zu haben. Denn das kann nicht sein dass die Northbridge irgendwie über 80 ° Warm wird.
Ich denke es sollte im Originalzustand immer genügend gekühlt werden. Also auch da hatte ich nie Probleme gehabt.
eSATA benötige ich auch nicht.

LCD Poster benötige ich auch nicht. Wenn der Rechner nicht mehr angeht reichen mir die Postcodes aus um herauszufinden was defekt ist.

Also mir sind schlichtweg 80 € mehr nicht die par Dinge nicht wirklich wert.

OK also ich werde dann wohl mit dem P5Q Pro auskommen.
Danke für die Antworten.

Achja und das Design ist mir völlig egal. Denn das Gehäuse ist eh geschlossen und man kann auch nichts sehen.
Solange das technisch gut funktioniert bin ich schon zufrieden.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2008)

Ist ja dann super, dass wir dir bei deiner Entscheidung helfen konnten.
Mit dem P5Q Pro hast du auf jeden Fall einen guten Griff gemacht,
denk aber daran, dass Asus bei den P5Q Boards (gilt auch für das MIIF) den Marvell IDE Controller Schrott eingebaut hat.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. September 2008)

Hab mir heut das Maximus II Formula bestellt. Ich hoffe es kommt morgen, bin schon ganz ungeduldig.


----------



## F4K3R (8. September 2008)

Ich brauche keinen IDE Anschluß. Ich verwende einfach SATA Laufwerke. Also ich werde von Samsung F1 Serie nehmen und ein DVD Brenner von Pioneer. Ich denke damit mit ich ganz gut bedient.
Also mit dem Marvell Chip habe ich demzuvolge nicht viel zu tun.

Aber danke für die "Warnung".

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2008)

F4K3R schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen IDE Anschluß. Ich verwende einfach SATA Laufwerke. Also ich werde von Samsung F1 Serie nehmen und ein DVD Brenner von Pioneer. Ich denke damit mit ich ganz gut bedient.
> Also mit dem Marvell Chip habe ich demzuvolge nicht viel zu tun.
> 
> Aber danke für die "Warnung".
> ...


 
Dann solltest du das Teil im Bios gleich abschalten, besser is.


----------



## Dr.House (8. September 2008)

Das P5Q Pro ist ein stabiles Board das nicht viel zickt solange man unter FSB 530 bleibt. Hab mal max 550 bis 555 gesehen. Mehr als das ist bei meinem Board nicht drin. 

Nix für Profi OC ,aber für Hobby-OC reicht es dicke .


----------



## F4K3R (9. September 2008)

Also ich werde da wohl entweder einen Core 2 Duo E7200 oder einen Core 2 Quad Q9550 drauf stecken.
Selbst wenn ich den Q9950 nehme der einen Multiplikator von 8,5 haben müsste bräuchte ich bei weitem keine 500 MHz FSB oder sogar noch mehr. Wenn mit dem Board sogar 530 MHz möglich sind käme ich auf 4505 MHz. Und das ist weit mehr als die CPU vertragen wird.
Zumal ich auch noch bei Luftkühlung bleiben möchte. Und daher wohl auf sagen wir mal 3500 MHz begrenzt sind. Denn ansonsten wird es meiner Vermutung nach nen bissl warm. Also dafür benötige ich nur 412 MHz FSB um auf meine 3500 MHz zu kommen.
Mehr will ich da gar net erreichen. Weil ich denke die müssen da locker ausreichen.

Ich bin dann mal wohl mit dem P5Q Pro bestens bedient.
Ich bedanke mich nochmals für die schnellen Antworten.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## devic (12. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Vorteile/mögliche Pluspunkte des MIIF:
> 
> *16 Phasen anstatt 8*, eSata gegenüber dem Pro, bessere Kühlung, Power- und Reset-Button auf dem Board, CLR CMOS an der I/O-Blende, X-FI "wannabe" Soundkarte, LCD-Poster und das Bios bietet mehr OC-Einstellungen. Denke das war alles.
> 
> ...



Kein Grund um zum M2F zu greifen. Selbst 8 reichen locker aus um einen Quad stabil mit Saft zu versorgen...


----------



## F4K3R (12. September 2008)

Es haben einige Tests ergeben dass die 16 Phasen Stromversorgung absolut überhaupt nichts bringt. Naja wer es haben muss der bezahlt eben halt für was, was eh nicht benötigt wird.
Aber man kann mit 16 Phasen angeben. Sehr sinnvoll.

Egal...
... der jenige der es haben möchte und die nötige Kohle dafür haben können das ja kaufen.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## Robär (12. September 2008)

Hast du Links zu besagten Tests? Aber ich gebe dir Recht die Anzahl der der Phasen wird einfach viel zu doll gehypt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2008)

Kleines Update von mir.

Mein zweites gekauftes MIIF, das zumindest absolut gerade war , ist ebenfalls in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen.
Die Northbridge ist weggeglüht und hat was auf'm Board mit runter gerissen, sodass es unbrauchbar wurde. 

Mensch, Asus, macht da endlich mal was gegen, änderte etwas an der Produktion oder der Qualitätssicherung, das kann nicht wahr sein....


----------



## Robär (13. September 2008)

Kann dir nur zustimmen ist ne absolute Sauerei! Auch das RAM gezicke tut echt nicht Not.


----------



## F4K3R (13. September 2008)

Ich hatte das ganze meine ich in der CT gelesen.
Kann leider auch nicht mehr genau sagen welche das ist. Wenn ich das wiederfinde werde ich es noch mal einscannen oder sonst wo suchen.
Aber dafür muss ich erstmal wirklich Zeit haben.
Auffällig ist ur dass man mit dem Asus P5Q Pro schonmal die gleichen OC Ergebnisse erziehlt als mit dem Deluxe. Und hat das Deluxe nicht auch 16 Phasen????????
Weiß es nicht mehr ganz genau.
Wie gesagt ich werde da nochmal ausschau halten mit dem Testbericht von der CT und werde dann auch nochmal berichten.
Gruß
   F4K3R

Edit: Ich habe den Artikel gefunden.
Er steht in der 17. CT vom 04.08.2008. Auf Seite 162 wird folgender Text geschrieben: "Daher empfiehlt Intels Design Guide selsbt für die stromhungrigsten CPUs nur Wandler mit vier Phasen - folglich entsprechen Wandler mit 16 Phasen sehr teure Kanonen für die Spatzenjagt."
Also es stehen da noch mehr Infos über den Sinn der mehreren Phasen. Und da macht es absolut Sinn dass man mit 4 Phasen vollkommen auskommen würde. Und 8 Phasen wären da dann schon mehr als genügend.

Ich selber halte die CT für glaubwürdig und bin der Meinung dass auch diese Info absolut korreckt ist.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## Robär (13. September 2008)

Schau mal in meinen Lesertest, 4 Phasen reichen gut aus, solange der Rest um die Phasen herum auch was taugt . Habe auch schon den ein oder anderen sehr guten Q6600 Screen gesehen mit dem Board.


----------



## SilentKilla (14. September 2008)

Hab nun auch mein MIIF erhalten. (am Freitag)

Macht optisch schon was her.
Startschwierigkeiten gabs fast keine. Beim booten bleibt er manchmal bei "INIT ROM" hängen. K.A. wat das bedeuten soll. Muss dann Reset machen und dann klappts eigentlich auch. Zum Glück gibt es das LCD Poster .

Ein krummes Exemplar hab ich nicht erwischt und Temp. Probleme gibt es auch nicht. ASUS hat unter den NB Kühler sogar noch extra Unterlegscheiben druntergepackt. Alle Temps. bleiben unter 50°C laut BIOS und Everest.

Erstaunt hat mich die enorme Spannungstabilität. Wenn man 1,48V einstellt, hat der Prozi auch unter Last 1,48V anliegen. Das war bei meinem P35-DS4 noch anders. Da hatte die CPU unter Last zwar auch 1,48V, aber dafür musste ich im BIOS 1,525V einstellen. Top 

Ein Rückschritt zum Gigabyte Board ist allerdings die Lüftersteuerung. Diese funktionierte beim P35-DS4 auch mit einem 3Pin Lüfter tadellos. Beim MIIF läuft ein 3Pin Lüfter leider immer mit voller Drehzahl. Hier muss ASUS nachbessern.

Toll sind im Allgemeinen die BIOS Einstellungen. Die Fülle erschlägt einen zwar am Anfang, aber man findet sich schnell rein und ist sehr glücklich damit.

Wenn der aktuelle Prüfungsblock vorbei ist, werde ich mich nochmal intensivst mit dem Board beschäftigen. Bisher hat es mich nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. September 2008)

Noch ein kleines Problemchen plagt mich zur Zeit.

Ab und zu zeigt das Board eine CPU Temperatur von 116°C und dann drehen alle Lüfter voll auf, woran liegt das? Kumpel mit dem gleichen Board hatte auch das Problem.


----------



## Osgar (18. September 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits

Habe ein Problem und hoffe, dass ihr mir hier helfen könnt. Wäre klasse 

Folgendes: Ich betreibe das Board mit nem Q9550. Nichts übertaktet, alles noch mit standart settings. 

Ich wollte also Vista aufspielen. Erstmal dauerte alles ewig. Ich wartete zwei-drei minuten während nur der Mauszeiger da stand, bis ich überhaupt zur Sprachauswahl gekommen bin. Bei ca 6% der Installation wurde diese mit der Meldung 0x800703E6 abgebrochen. Habs dann erstmal gut sein lassen und XP Pro installiert. Das hat problemlos funktioniert. Allerdings habe ich, ähnlich wie Robär in der Mitte des Threads das Problem, dass das Booten für meine Verhältnisse viel zu lange dauert. Der XP Ladebalken stockt auch zweimal und bleibt jeweils ca. 5 sekunden stehen. Alles in allem hängt die Maschine rund 30 Sekunden in diesem XP Ladescreen rum. 

Ich verwende 1 F1 750gb Spinpoint und nen neuen Samsung SATA Brenner. Bootprioritäten hab ich eingestellt, dass 1. die Platte, 2. Brenner und 3. Floppy ist (was ich gar nicht habe). Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass das Problem ähnlich wie das von Robär ist und mit den Anschlüssen für Sata und IDE zusammenhängt. Allerdings kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, darum wäre ich für Lösungsvorschläge dankbar. 

edit: achja, wenn ich ins Bios gucke, erkennt er wohl den Brenner auf Sata 3, aber leider keine HD, welche ich auf den 1. Sataport gemacht habe. Vielleicht könnte das auch noch ein Problem sein. 

Vielen Dank und Grüsse

Osgar


----------



## Robär (18. September 2008)

Also das Bootproblem hatte ich nur mit IDE Laufwerken. Mit SATA ging alles wunderbar.

Zu deinem Problem mit der der Meldung 0x800703E6: es kann an der CD liegen. Lad dir mal nLite mit dieser kannst du auch gleich die SP's mit integrieren und anschließend alles auf eine neue CD brennen. Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## Osgar (18. September 2008)

ok, kannst du mir noch sagen wie ich die Settings für IDE / Sata etc einstellen muss, damit ich da die Fehlerquellen ausschalten kann? Das wäre grossartig. 

hab auch schon gelesen, dass ich speeding hdd ausmachen soll für die installation. Kann ich dann die schwarzen eSata-ports überhaupt nutzen? 

Btw, als ich probiert habe das OS auf dem Rechner von nem Kumpel zu installieren, klappte es problemlos. Also an der CD kanns schlecht liegen. 

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Robär (18. September 2008)

Wenn du Speeding HDD ausschaltest kannst du dir schwarzen Ports glaub ich nicht benutzen. Sonst habe ich auch nix an den IDE / SATA Einstellungen geändert, außer auf Raid-0 gestellt. Sonst kann ich dir auch nicht weiter helfen, weil ich das Board nicht mehr habe.


----------



## Osgar (18. September 2008)

ok, ich danke dir sowieso. 

Ich fange mich langsam an zu ärgern. Das Board ist ansich ja ganz nett. Ich kann echt nicht verstehen wieso die solche scheiss Kontroller verbauen. Von nem Board in diesem Preissegment erwarte ich eigentlich dass es funktioniert, und zwar ohne dass ich irgendwelchen Treibern oder sonstigen Problemlösungen hinterher rennen muss. 

Echt mühsam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2008)

Osgar schrieb:


> ok, ich danke dir sowieso.
> 
> Ich fange mich langsam an zu ärgern. Das Board ist ansich ja ganz nett. Ich kann echt nicht verstehen wieso die solche scheiss Kontroller verbauen. Von nem Board in diesem Preissegment erwarte ich eigentlich dass es funktioniert, und zwar ohne dass ich irgendwelchen Treibern oder sonstigen Problemlösungen hinterher rennen muss.
> 
> Echt mühsam.


 
Die Probleme kommen mir sehr bekannt vor.
Wenn ich demnächst mein drittes MIIF bekommen werde (*das dritte!!*), schaue ich mal nach deinem Problem.
Ansonsten würde ich auf jeden Fall den Marvell Controller im Bios abschalten, sofern du keine IDE Teile verwendest.
Sata und Brenner solltest du im IDE Modus laufen lassen.


----------



## F4K3R (18. September 2008)

Ich finde es mal richtig genial dass Asus 3 Versuche braucht ein funktionierendes Gerät zu liefern. Ich frage mich da ob Asus überhaupt noch in der Lage ist ein voll funktionstüchtiges Board zu bauen. Solche Probleme kenne ich von Gigabyte überhaupt nicht.
Da ich am überlegen bin in der nächsten Zeit ein P45 Board zu kaufen werde ich wohl doch kein Asus mehr nehmen und mir lieber ein Gigabyte Board kaufen.
Ich habe keine Lust darauf ständig etwas zu reklamieren nur weil Asus es nicht auf der Reihe bekommt. Und das auch noch bei dem Eliteboard von denen. Bei einer günstigen Ausführung könnte ich das irgendwo noch nachvollziehen...
... aber nicht bei einem Board was gut 180 € kostet.
Da sollte ALLES einwandfrei funktionieren und nicht der Marvell Controller verbauen der ganz offensichtlich der größte shit ist.

Naja man wird sehen was ich mir kaufen werde.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2008)

F4K3R schrieb:


> Ich finde es mal richtig genial dass Asus 3 Versuche braucht ein funktionierendes Gerät zu liefern.


 
Noch habe ich das dritte MIIF nicht und wer sagt, dass das laufen wird?


----------



## Osgar (19. September 2008)

Drei Boards... das ist echt übel. Aber in unserer Internet-Gesellschaft geht der trend leider immer mehr in Richtung "kann-man-später-noch-beheben". Da wird einfach mal schnell schnell gemacht. Totale Frechheit auch dieses Problem mit der überhitzten NB. Katastrophal, dass du da noch selber teilweise Paste draufmachen oder das Ding mit Unterlagscheiben "reparieren" musst, bevor es einmal in Betrieb war. Unglaublich.

Ich hab mein Problem mittlerweilen gelöst. Folgendes hab ich gemacht: (vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem) SpeedingHDD in Bios ausgemacht und die HD an nen normalen Sataport geklemmt. Die Laufwerke als IDE laufen lassen. Ausserdem hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen, dass man für die Installation nur 2GB RAM verwenden soll. Habs gestern so gemacht und eigentlich ohne viel Hoffnung laufen lassen. Hat problemlos geklappt. 

Grüsse


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

Osgar schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Problem mittlerweilen gelöst. Folgendes hab ich gemacht: (vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem) SpeedingHDD in Bios ausgemacht und die HD an nen normalen Sataport geklemmt. Die Laufwerke als IDE laufen lassen. Ausserdem hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen, dass man für die Installation nur 2GB RAM verwenden soll. Habs gestern so gemacht und eigentlich ohne viel Hoffnung laufen lassen. Hat problemlos geklappt.
> 
> Grüsse


 
Das bezieht sich aber auf Sata Platten. Bau mal eine IDE Platte ein und betreibe sie gemeinsam mit Satas, dann boote mal von der IDE.


----------



## F4K3R (19. September 2008)

Ich frage mich ja warum du nicht einfach bei dem P5Q Pro bleibst?! Denn dass scheint ja einwandfrei zu laufen. Ich würde mir das MIIF nicht mehr kaufen. Asus schafft es ja nicht ein funktionierendes Board zu liefern. Also würde ich es ganz sein lassen und mit dem P5Q Pro einfach arbeiten. Oder brauchst du eine Option die du damit nicht benutzen kannst?

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

F4K3R schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja warum du nicht einfach bei dem P5Q Pro bleibst?! Denn dass scheint ja einwandfrei zu laufen. Ich würde mir das MIIF nicht mehr kaufen. Asus schafft es ja nicht ein funktionierendes Board zu liefern. Also würde ich es ganz sein lassen und mit dem P5Q Pro einfach arbeiten. Oder brauchst du eine Option die du damit nicht benutzen kannst?
> 
> Gruß
> F4K3R


 
Jep, das Pro läuft ganz gut, aber irgendwie finde ich das MIIF einfach klasse, also nicht die Probleme, sondern das Board an sich.

Na ja, noch habe ich das dritte nicht, aber vielleicht klappt es jetzt.
Aber grundsätzlich brauche ich die Funktionen des MIIF nicht unbedingt. Eigentlich würde ein billiges ASRock auch reichen. 

Aber warum gibts Leute, die sich einen AMG Benz kaufen, wenn es auch ein normaler V8 getan hätte.


----------



## devic (20. September 2008)

F4K3R schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja warum du nicht einfach bei dem P5Q Pro bleibst?! Denn dass scheint ja einwandfrei zu laufen. Ich würde mir das MIIF nicht mehr kaufen. Asus schafft es ja nicht ein funktionierendes Board zu liefern. Also würde ich es ganz sein lassen und mit dem P5Q Pro einfach arbeiten. Oder brauchst du eine Option die du damit nicht benutzen kannst?
> 
> Gruß
> F4K3R



Das sind wieder die Leute die ihre Graka-Kühler austauschen, damit sie ein rhuiges System haben, aber es nicht schaffen vier Schrauben der NB festzuziehen 

Bis auf die High-FSB-Probleme ein super Board, nur ist die Frage ob man dann so viel Geld bezahlen soll.

Für alles kleinergleich 500Mhz FSB ist das Board echt genial. Man hat so filigrane Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bei der Optimierung. Mir hat das Board auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß gemacht...


----------



## moonrail (20. September 2008)

Ich liebe das MIIF. 

Endlich bekomme ich meinen Q6600 auf 3Ghz unter 1,2 Vcore stabil und schaffe die 3,6Ghz stabil bei 1,331xx Vcore, was vorher ohne die feinen VTT und GTL Einstellungen bei den anderen MBs bei überhaupt keiner Spannung ging.
Vdroop ist immer noch recht hoch (BIOS: 1,19250 Vcore / Last (LCD Poster): 1,164 Vcore), stört mich aber nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Bis auf die High-FSB-Probleme ein super Board, nur ist die Frage ob man dann so viel Geld bezahlen soll.
> 
> Für alles kleinergleich 500Mhz FSB ist das Board echt genial. Man hat so filigrane Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bei der Optimierung. Mir hat das Board auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß gemacht...


 
Sehe ich auch so. Das MIIF ist schon sehr gut, auch wenn es Probleme gibt, aber ich denke, dass Asus das verbessern wird.
Die können sich einen derartigen Schlamassel nicht auf Dauer leisten.

Das Bios des MIIF ist dem der P5Q Reihe schon überlegen, das merkt man und deshalb wird es auch kommen.


----------



## F4K3R (22. September 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Das sind wieder die Leute die ihre Graka-Kühler austauschen, damit sie ein rhuiges System haben, aber es nicht schaffen vier Schrauben der NB festzuziehen



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?

Ich tausche auch keinen Lüfter einer Grafikkarte solange diese noch Garantie hat. Denn ich habe eine etwas andere Sicht...
... Warum muss der Endverbraucher ein kontrolliertes Endprodukt von einem top Hersteller selber erstmal Alltagstauglich machen?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass so etwas selbst bei weniger guten Herstellern nicht passieren darf. Und das nicht mehrmals nacheinander.
So etwas kenne ich nur von Asus und AsRock. Kein anderer Hersteller hat sich bis dato so etwas geleistet. Zumindestens nicht bei mir. Und ich habe durchaus mehrere Hersteller ausprobiert.
Asus hat mich schon des öfftereren enttäuscht. Gigabyte z.B. ist zur Zeit ganz oben im Kurs bei bei mir.
Jetzt nachdem das BIOS Problem der P45 Board größtenteils behoben sind, wird das wohl wieder meine Wahl werden.

Also es geht mir nicht darum 4 Schrauben nicht anzuziehen. Es geht mir ehr darum dass ein solches unfertiges Produkt nicht beim Endverbraucher landen darf.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass man dann auch noch 4 Unterlegscheiben verbauen müsste damit es auch wirklich funktioniert. Die Garantie wäre im zweifelsfall auch weg nach der Aktion.
Und dann auch noch so viel Geld für ein nicht einwandfrei funktionierendes Produkt zu bezahlen, wäre mir persönlich doch nen bissl zu doof.

Naja wie dem auch sei. Devic unterlass es bitte irgendwelche Dinge über mich zu behaupten die nicht stimmen. Es sollten hier nur Fakten zählen und keine blöden Behauptungen.
Danke.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2008)

F4K3R schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> 
> Ich tausche auch keinen Lüfter einer Grafikkarte solange diese noch Garantie hat. Denn ich habe eine etwas andere Sicht...
> ... Warum muss der Endverbraucher ein kontrolliertes Endprodukt von einem top Hersteller selber erstmal Alltagstauglich machen?
> ...


 
Du hast da natürlich Recht. Asus hat mächtig geschlampt und muss nachbessern.
Es kann nicht sein, dass man selbst Hand anlegen muss, damit ein so teures Mainboard richtig läuft. 
Ich werde jedenfalls das MIIF so oft zurück schicken, bis ich eins habe, dass normale NB Temperaturen hat.


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

Erlischt eigentlich die Garantie, wenn man die Heatpipe abnimmt und neue WLP aufträgt?
Ich hatte Asus mal angefragt, die schreiben aber nur:

Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

sofern Sie dies fachmännisch durchführen ist dies kein Problem. Seien Sie sich aber bitte bewusst, das bei einem eventuellen Defekt durch diesen Vorgang die Garantie erlischt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Technical Support Division ASUS Germany [ S09S ]


Naja, nicht ganz eindeutig, wie ich finde. Könnte ich nachweisen, dass, falls ein Defekt auftritt, das nicht an meinem Eingriff liegt? Nein...


----------



## Robär (23. September 2008)

Da hast du Recht ist schon echt schwammig vormuliert. Würde sie in jedem Falle nur erneuern wenn es notwendig sein sollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

Was meinen die mit "fachmännisch"?

Reicht es, wenn man weiß, was man macht
oder muss man zu einem Computerfachladen gehen und es dort machen lassen inklusive schriftliche Bestätigung, dass es ein Fachmann gemacht hat?


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

Gute Frage...
Meint ihr es lohnt sich die WLP zu ersetzen? Laut AI Suite sinds unter Last nur 35° an der NB. Das Thermometer sagt aber 56° direkt am NB-Kühler. Ist im Gegensatz zum Asus P5N-T Deluxe (bis zu 84° am Kühler) nichts, aber das MIIF ist ja auch kein 780i.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

Du hast beim MIIF nur 35° an der Northbridge?


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast beim MIIF nur 35° an der Northbridge?


Laut AI Suite, wenn ich Prime95 anschmeiße. Habs danach nicht mehr beobachtet nur "gefühlt" und am NB-Kühler sind, laut Thermometer, diese 35° dann auf einmal 56°. 

Sinnlos: Habe gerade AI Suite angemacht und im Leerlauf habe ich 37°. Passt alles nicht. 

Edit: 3min Prime und ich habe 40° (AI). Läuft im Moment auf 450x8...
Ok, AI Suite ist echt bes*****en: Habe 1,33125 Vcore im Bios eingestellt und AI zeigt mir 3,3445 Volt an; Ja neee is klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

Bei meinem MIIF musste ich nur im Bios gucken, da schnellte die Temperatur innerhalb weniger Minuten auf 90° an.
Unter Windows blieb sie lange bei 88° stehen, bevor das System einfach abgeschaltet hat (laut LCD Poster NB zu heiß).


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

Oha, 90° 
Das Pech klebt an dir... 
Da sind meine Temps ja mickrig gegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

moonrail schrieb:


> Oha, 90°
> Das Pech klebt an dir...
> Da sind meine Temps ja mickrig gegen.


 
Eben, und deshalb würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen. Schau mal im Bios nach, was steht da bei NB Temp?
Den Wert kann man schon glauben, Everest hatte damals das gleiche angezeigt, ebenso wie das Asus Tool.


----------



## devic (23. September 2008)

Bei den meisten Boards weiß man die NB-Temp garnicht und hier wird schon ab 60°C rumgeflennt 

Nee Spaß bei Seite, 90° sind zu viel. Vielleicht vorerst mal die Schrauben des Kühlblocks überprüfen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Boards weiß man die NB-Temp garnicht und hier wird schon ab 60°C rumgeflennt
> 
> Nee Spaß bei Seite, 90° sind zu viel. Vielleicht vorerst mal die Schrauben des Kühlblocks überprüfen!


 
Wollte ich damit auch sagen. Seine Temp liegt bei 35 oder 55°. So oder so immer im grünen Bereich.
Bei meinem Board war es immer gleich 90°.


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Boards weiß man die NB-Temp garnicht und hier wird schon ab 60°C rumgeflennt


Wer flennt denn? 
Ich sag nur, dass es besser geht. 

Und die 90° hatte quantenslipstream bei nem MIIF, was schon längst wieder weg ist. 

Werde das dann mal auf sich beruhen lassen, mit der WLP. Vielleicht kam mir die Idee auch nur, weil ich wieder was machen wollte?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

moonrail schrieb:


> Und die 90° hatte quantenslipstream bei nem MIIF, was schon längst wieder weg ist.


 
Das zweite MIIF war ja nicht anders, nur dass die NB weggebraten ist und das Board dabei zerstört hat. 
Natürlich glaube ich daran, dass Asus das Problem beseitigen wird, sonst würde ich beim Pro bleiben.
Aber ich halte mir noch ein paar Hintertürchen offen. 



moonrail schrieb:


> Werde das dann mal auf sich beruhen lassen, mit der WLP. Vielleicht kam mir die Idee auch nur, weil ich wieder was machen wollte?!


 
Ich würde mir was anderes zum Basteln suchen.


----------



## Robär (23. September 2008)

@ moonrail 

Was sagt dir denn Asus PC Probe oder Everest zu der NB Temp, die Tools sind zuverlässig. Der zeigte mir mit FSB 500 ca. 52°C nach 4h Prime Large an.


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ich halte mir noch ein paar Hintertürchen offen.


*neugier* Inwiefern? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde mir was anderes zum Basteln suchen.


Hast ja recht, bin aber faul. 

@Robär guck ich mal gleich, werde die Heatpipe aber da lassen, wo sie ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

moonrail schrieb:


> *neugier* Inwiefern?


 
He he he, ich werde doch nicht alles gleich verraten, abwarten und bemerken. 



moonrail schrieb:


> @Robär guck ich mal gleich, werde die Heatpipe aber da lassen, wo sie ist.


 
Jep, sag mir mal, was die Tools bei deinen Temps so ausspucken.


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

Asus PC Probe II mag sich nicht installieren. 

Von der CD und von der Asus-Homepage; beide meinen:

_Beim Laden des Setups ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.

Der Remoteprozeduraufruf ist fehlgeschlagen._

Weiß einer von euch, wo das Problem liegt (Jetzt sagt nicht: Beim Remoteprozeduraufruf )?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

Man müsste mal herausfinden, was damit überhaupt gemeint ist.
Was sagt Google denn dazu?


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

Ich suche noch; der Dienst wurde aber gestartet und an der Firewall liegts auch nicht, die ist nämlich aus...


----------



## Robär (23. September 2008)

Probiers halt doch mal mit Everest Ultimate müsstest dir nur die Full besorgen. 

Trotzdem komischer Fehler das der bei net PC Probe installn möchte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Probiers halt doch mal mit Everest Ultimate müsstest dir nur die Full besorgen.


 
Ja, genau nur besorgen *hüstel, hüstel*. 



Robär schrieb:


> Trotzdem komischer Fehler das der bei net PC Probe installn möchte.


 
Das habe ich auch noch nie gehört, immer mal wieder was Neues.


----------



## Robär (23. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, genau nur besorgen *hüstel, hüstel*.



Haste gleich verstanden, wie geil


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Haste gleich verstanden, wie geil


 
Everest hat man immer liegen, eben "besorgt".


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

Ihr seid doch welche mit euren ständigen Erkältungen.  

Nein, kann ja dank dem Fehler nichts, gar nichts installieren. Alle Lösungen von Google bewirken bei mir nichts. Weitersuchen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

moonrail schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch welche mit euren ständigen Erkältungen.
> 
> Nein, kann ja dank dem Fehler nichts, gar nichts installieren. Alle Lösungen von Google bewirken bei mir nichts. Weitersuchen...


 
Dann musst du dir auch Everest *downhüsteln*.


PS: Gesundheit an alle, die häufiger *hust, hüstel und räusper* machen.


----------



## Robär (23. September 2008)

Danke, wünsch ich dir auch 

Wenn es mit Everest nicht funzen sollte läuft bei dir was falsch...(logischerweise)

@ quantenslipstream

Wie sieht es mit deiner 3. Auflage vom M2F aus? Wann kommt es?


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

Joa, es könnten Viren sein, oder die Firewall (war aber aus), oder, dass der Dienst nicht gestartet wurde (ist er)... 
Ich überprüfe mal den Rechner auf Viren, wird wohl nix mehr heut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Danke, wünsch ich dir auch


 
Jep, habe ich in letzter Zeit auch immer mal wieder gehabt *hust hust* upps,..... schon wieder. 



Robär schrieb:


> Wenn es mit Everest nicht funzen sollte läuft bei dir was falsch...(logischerweise)


 
Denke ich dann auch,
vielleicht das Board breit? 



Robär schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream
> Wie sieht es mit deiner 3. Auflage vom M2F aus? Wann kommt es?


 
Hatte bisher nicht die Zeit gehabt es abzuholen, ist aber in Arbeit. Ich werde mich per PN bei dir melden, wenn ich "in Action" gehe.


----------



## Robär (23. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hatte bisher nicht die Zeit gehabt es abzuholen, ist aber in Arbeit. Ich werde mich per PN bei dir melden, wenn ich "in Action" gehe.



Hoffen wir mal ohne Rauchschwaden oder das du das Board um die Ecke einbauen musst.


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

So, habe mir jetzt Everest mal *besorgt* und es installiert (Setups funktionieren immer noch nicht). Laut Everest habe ich auf der NB im Leerlauf bei FSB 450 52°C. Nach einer Viertelstunde Prime95 Blend habe ich jetzt 60°C. Für mich kein Grund die WLP zu wechseln, o.ä. 
Sind ja vollkommen im grünen Bereich, wobei Robärs MIIF 8°C kühler war, bei FSB 500...
Tja, Asus, das sind große Unterschiede, auch zu den 90°C von quantenslipstream...


----------



## Robär (23. September 2008)

Jo das geht alles noch, wahrscheinlich könntest du mit neuer WLP und 2 Unterlegscheiben bessere Temps erreichen, aber ist schon ok so.

Aber diese Schwankungen gehen mal gar nicht klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal ohne Rauchschwaden oder das du das Board um die Ecke einbauen musst.


 
Rauchschwaden will ich nicht sehen und ich hoffe, dass es keine Gehäuse geben wird für extrem verbogenen Mainboards.


----------



## F4K3R (24. September 2008)

Es würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das nun aussieht mit dem 3. Board.
Naja ich habe ja meine Meinung zu diesem Board. Bzw. zu Asus.

Naja kannst ja ein Gehäuse von Asus kaufen da haste ganz gute Chancen dass auch hier verbogene Gehäuse gibt wo dann das Baord gut reinpasst. 
Vielleicht haben die es ja angepasst. 

Naja wie dem auch sei...
... berichte ob es beim dritten Versuch nun endlich geklappt hat mit dem Board oder nicht.

Gruß
    F4K3R


----------



## devic (24. September 2008)

Genau wie dieser Post jetzt, ist auch deiner sehr Sinnfrei.

Hab dieses Gemäcker über das Board langsam satt


----------



## Mr.Green (25. September 2008)

Hi bin der Neue und hab eine Frage:

Im ersten Post ist eine liste mit Arbeitsspeicher.
Kann ich etwa nur den angegeben Speicher nutzen oder kann ich auch anderen DDR2 Speicher verwendenn?

Schon ma danke für Antwort.


----------



## moonrail (25. September 2008)

Natürlich kannst du auch anderen RAM benutzen. 

Das in der Liste ist nur der RAM, der auf jeden Fall funktioniert. Denke mal von User-Erfahrungen und nicht von Asus selber. Nur kann es eben bei manchen Mainboards so sein, dass diese manchen RAM nicht erkennen, das ist aber recht selten.


----------



## Mr.Green (25. September 2008)

Danke! Es is jetzt bestellt.
Hatte nur schonma 2 boards da ham meine mushkins nicht gefunzt.


----------



## Robär (25. September 2008)

Kann man fragen welchen Speicher du dir bestellt hast? Weil die P5Q Serie / Maximus II Fomula ist echt zickig was den Speicher angeht.

Edit: Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Mr.Green (25. September 2008)

Danke. 
Ich habe mir die OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066 gekauft,da ich natürlich übertakten will mit so nem tollen Board.


----------



## Robär (25. September 2008)

OK die sollten langen und laufen. Allerdings erhoffe dir kein alzu hohen Prime stable FSB. In der Regel ist bei FSB 520 spätestens Schluss (also vom Board aus).


----------



## Mr.Green (25. September 2008)

Das macht mir nicht so viel aus,denn ich will  den Q6600 übertakten und ich weiss nicht ob der FSB 520 mitmacht.


----------



## Robär (25. September 2008)

OK  eher net, da musste dann schon das Ultra Gerät bekommen haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Genau wie dieser Post jetzt, ist auch deiner sehr Sinnfrei.
> 
> Hab dieses Gemäcker über das Board langsam satt


 
Natürlich meckere ich über das Board, ist ja auch schon fast eine Frechheit von Asus, sowas dauerhaft zu verkaufen.

Aber, wie du bemerkt hast, halte ich daran fest und freue mich auf das dritte MIIF. Das wird bestimmt laufen.


----------



## devic (25. September 2008)

Meinte doch garnicht dich... Bei dir ist es ja verständlich.

Aber ich verstehe Leute nicht, die mäckern, weil sie vier Schrauben anziehen müssen um die NB-Temp zu senken. Vor allem weil viele zum Beispiel ihren Graka-Kühler austauschen um die Temperatur zu verbessern. Das ist _imo _nichts anderes...


----------



## Mr.Green (26. September 2008)

Muhaha Gestern bestellt und heute angekommen:_*MEIN*_ Asus Maximus II Formula
ist da!!!!11elf


----------



## Robär (26. September 2008)

na dann auf gehts, will Ergebnisse sehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Meinte doch garnicht dich... Bei dir ist es ja verständlich.
> 
> Aber ich verstehe Leute nicht, die mäckern, weil sie vier Schrauben anziehen müssen um die NB-Temp zu senken. Vor allem weil viele zum Beispiel ihren Graka-Kühler austauschen um die Temperatur zu verbessern. Das ist _imo _nichts anderes...


 
Klar, jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst. Ich hoffe, mein MIIF geht auch bald an den Start. Dann schraube ich halt ein paar Schrauben fester,
Hauptsache, es ist gerade. 



Mr.Green schrieb:


> Muhaha Gestern bestellt und heute angekommen:_*MEIN*_ Asus Maximus II Formula
> ist da!!!!11elf


 
*will auch haben* 



Robär schrieb:


> na dann auf gehts, will Ergebnisse sehen


 
Jep, aber mit vielen Fotos.


----------



## Mr.Green (26. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar, jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst. Ich hoffe, mein MIIF geht auch bald an den Start. Dann schraube ich halt ein paar Schrauben fester,
> Hauptsache, es ist gerade.
> Jep, aber mit vielen Fotos.



Mein Mainboard war gerade und hatte sogar Unterlegescheiben unter den Kühlern.Das mit den Fotos kann ne weile dauern:
1.Meine Cam ist noch ausgeliehen.

2.Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das hier funzt mit dem upload


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2008)

Mr.Green schrieb:


> Mein Mainboard war gerade und hatte sogar Unterlegescheiben unter den Kühlern.


 
Das ist doch Super, dann macht Asus ja doch was dagegen, auch wenn es nur Kosmetik ist, als das Problem bei der Wurzel zu fassen, aber immerhin.



Mr.Green schrieb:


> Das mit den Fotos kann ne weile dauern:
> 1.Meine Cam ist noch ausgeliehen.


 
Das ist halt Pech.



Mr.Green schrieb:


> 2.Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das hier funzt mit dem upload


 
Schau doch mal hier rein, da gibts viele Tipps und Hilfen.


----------



## Mr.Green (26. September 2008)

Äh ich hab nen kleines Problem: Das Acht-Pinkabel von meinem NT is zu kurz.Deshal muss ich es über das Board führen anstatt dahinter.Dabei berüht es aber die Heatpipes meines Kühlers.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Kann es probleme geben wenn das Kabel die Heatpipes berührt?


----------



## moonrail (26. September 2008)

Außer, dass das Kabel so 55°C warm werden kann, nichts. 

Bei mir sind auch schon Unterlegscheiben drunter, scheint aber nicht viel zu bringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2008)

Mr.Green schrieb:


> Kann es probleme geben wenn das Kabel die Heatpipes berührt?


 
Nö, die Heatpipes werden noch nicht mal so warm wie die NB Temperatur im Bios. Musste mal anfassen, dann merkst du das.



moonrail schrieb:


> Bei mir sind auch schon Unterlegscheiben drunter, scheint aber nicht viel zu bringen.


 
Äh, wie zeigt sich das, welche Temperaturen hast du denn?

Vielleicht fehlt bei dir ja WLP, dann kann das mit den Unterlegscheiben auch nichts bringen.


----------



## moonrail (26. September 2008)

(Post von weiter vorne)



moonrail schrieb:


> So, habe mir jetzt Everest mal *besorgt* und es installiert (Setups funktionieren immer noch nicht). Laut Everest habe ich auf der NB im Leerlauf bei FSB 450 52°C. Nach einer Viertelstunde Prime95 Blend habe ich jetzt 60°C. Für mich kein Grund die WLP zu wechseln, o.ä.
> Sind ja vollkommen im grünen Bereich, wobei Robärs MIIF 8°C kühler war, bei FSB 500...
> Tja, Asus, das sind große Unterschiede, auch zu den 90°C von quantenslipstream...


Robär hatte niedrigere Temps, bei höherem FSB und keine Unterlegscheiben, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe... 
An der WLP mache ich ja nichts wegen der Garantie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

moonrail schrieb:


> Robär hatte niedrigere Temps, bei höherem FSB und keine Unterlegscheiben, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...
> An der WLP mache ich ja nichts wegen der Garantie.


 
Ich denke, dass Robär eins der wirklich gut verarbeiteten Boards erhalten hatte, andere wie ich hatten halt Pech gehabt.
Dennoch scheint es immer noch Probleme mit der NB Temperatur zugeben.
Offensichtlich hat Asus das noch nicht ganz aus der Welt schaffen können.

Liegt sicherlich auch daran, dass es noch sehr viele MIIFs gibt, die in irgendwelchen Lagern stehen und hin und weider auf den Markt kommen.
Es gibt ja keine Rückrufaktion.

Letztendlich bin ich aber überzeugt, dass Asus das Problem erkannt und reagiert hat. Sowas dauert dann eben, bis es zum Markt durchkommt.


----------



## Mr.Green (27. September 2008)

Leute ich glaub da stimmt was mit meinen Temp-Sensoren nich.
Die zeigen an,das mein quad im idle 16 grad hat: 26/24/22/24.
im Bios das gleiche. Des ist doch nicht normal oder?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. September 2008)

Nein, das kann nicht sein bei Luft/Wasser. Ließ mal mit Coretemp aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2008)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was das neue Bios 1307 bringt?


----------



## Robär (28. September 2008)

Soll nur bessere Speicherkompabilität bringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Soll nur bessere Speicherkompabilität bringen.


 
Das Bios, das damals schon beim ersten MIIF drauf war, erkannte den Speicher von mir korrekt, daher brauche ich es wohl nicht.


----------



## Robär (28. September 2008)

Erkennen und rund laufen ist nen Unterschied, vorallem wenn man in Bereiche von FSB 500 kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Erkennen und rund laufen ist nen Unterschied, vorallem wenn man in Bereiche von FSB 500 kommt.


 
Das werde ich dann merken, allerdings würde ich ein Bios update nur machen, wenn es wirklich notwendig ist.


----------



## Mr.Green (28. September 2008)

Ich möchte noch sagen,dass mein IDE-Brenner ohne Probleme erkannt wurde und das von Robär berschriebene langsame Booten kann ich auch net feststellen.Bei der Bootreihenfolge habe ich nichts geändert.


----------



## Robär (28. September 2008)

Hab ich letztens beim P5Q vom Kumpel auch beobachtet, iwie haben die da was verbessert. Das Problem war aber nicht nur bei mir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Hab ich letztens beim P5Q vom Kumpel auch beobachtet, iwie haben die da was verbessert. Das Problem war aber nicht nur bei mir.


 
Bei mir warens die Pata Festplatten. Habe das Problem aber auch mit dem P5Q Pro.
Mal sehen, ob es mit dem nächsten MIIF vorbei ist.
Ich werde es ausprobieren und berichten.


----------



## msix38 (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin auch dabei mir ein P45 Board zu holen nur weiß ich nicht ob es das Maximus II Formula oder das P5Q Pro sein soll. Hab schon Lesertests gelesen, dass das P5Q Pro sehr gut abgeschnitten haben soll. Gibs da nicht gravierende Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Boards außer das es halt beides dieselben Chipsätze sind!? Komm irgendwie nicht klar bei der Kaufentscheidung...anybody some helps?


----------



## Robär (2. Oktober 2008)

Der einzige signifikante Unterschied ist die "theoretisch" bessere Heatpipe. Die mitgelieferte Soundkarte ist im großen und ganzen Schrott. Würde dir eher zum P5Q - Pro/Deluxe raten.


----------



## msix38 (2. Oktober 2008)

Denke eh dass es bei dem Maximus II Formula nur das übertrieben extreme Layout ist..danke, dann steht die Entscheidung wohl fest.


----------



## devic (2. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Der einzige signifikante Unterschied ist die "theoretisch" bessere Heatpipe. Die mitgelieferte Soundkarte ist im großen und ganzen Schrott. Würde dir eher zum P5Q - Pro/Deluxe raten.



Lieferumfang ist noch ganz Nett und auch die auslesbaren Spannungen und Temperaturen sind schick.

Würde z.Z. aber auch kein Maximus II Formula mehr kaufen. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Robär (2. Oktober 2008)

Jup das mit den Spannungen ist wirklich sehr schick, aber das einzige was toll an der Ausstattung gewesen ist, ist das LCD Poster (echt schicke Spielerei) und die Soundkarte, welche, dass musst du zugeben, echt nicht gerade begeisternd ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Der einzige signifikante Unterschied ist die "theoretisch" bessere Heatpipe. Die mitgelieferte Soundkarte ist im großen und ganzen Schrott. Würde dir eher zum P5Q - Pro/Deluxe raten.


 
bessere Heatpipe.... der war mal sehr gut. 



devic schrieb:


> Lieferumfang ist noch ganz Nett und auch die auslesbaren Spannungen und Temperaturen sind schick.


 
Jep. es sieht halt unverschämt gut aus, da verzeiht man sogar einige Fehler.



devic schrieb:


> Würde z.Z. aber auch kein Maximus II Formula mehr kaufen. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


 
Echt, warum würdest du heute kein MIIF mehr nehmen?
Hast du bessere Alternativen?


----------



## devic (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde wie Robär es gemacht hat ein DK P45 oder ein P5Q-E/Dlx kaufen. Machen in den meisten Fällen mehr FSB und sind günstiger. Wenn man auf die absolut geile Optik und die Austattung verzichten kann wohl die beste Alternative.

Natürlich gibts noch Kandidaten wie das Biostar, bei welchem mich die Optik aber garnicht überzeugt.

Ich steige jetzt entweder auf ein P5K Deluxe (P35) oder ein DK P45 Plus um.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Ich würde wie Robär es gemacht hat ein DK P45 oder ein P5Q-E/Dlx kaufen. Machen in den meisten Fällen mehr FSB und sind günstiger. Wenn man auf die absolut geile Optik und die Austattung verzichten kann wohl die beste Alternative.
> 
> Natürlich gibts noch Kandidaten wie das Biostar, bei welchem mich die Optik aber garnicht überzeugt.
> 
> Ich steige jetzt entweder auf ein P5K Deluxe (P35) oder ein DK P45 Plus um.


 
Die Optik des MIIF ist schon klasse. 
Natürlich sieht man davon in meinem Rechner nichts. Ist ja kein Window drinnen.
Aber wenn das kommende MIIF auch breit ist, wird es kein weiteres mehr geben. 
Entweder bleibe ich dann beim Pro oder ich nehme was anderes.
Vielleicht schaue ich mich auch mal bei AMD um.


----------



## Robär (3. Oktober 2008)

Mal ganz sachlich das M2F ist *kein* schlechtes Board, auch wenn hier vllt der Eindruck entstehen könnte. Allerdings ist man von Asus und ihrer R.O.G. Serie etwas anderes gewohnt. FSB 510 und es ist schluss! Das geht gar nicht für ein Highend Board. Da hilft selbst die beste Optik nix. Die Ausstatung rechtfertigt in keinsterweise einen Aufpreis von 40-50€ im Vergleich zum Deluxe. Vorallem sind die M2F wie bei quantenslipstream zu sehen echt lausig verarbeitet. 

Alles in allem würde ich mir 2-5mal überlegen was ich vorhabe und ob das M2F meine Kriterien erfüllt. Wenn dann kann ich sagen bis FSB 500 ist das Board 1A danach wirds lausig!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Mal ganz sachlich das M2F ist *kein* schlechtes Board, auch wenn hier vllt der Eindruck entstehen könnte. Allerdings ist man von Asus und ihrer R.O.G. Serie etwas anderes gewohnt.


 
Da schließe ich mich an, sonst würde ich es auch keine dreimal versuchen. 
Das Board erfüllt alles, was ich mir von einem Superboard wünsche.
Dass ich damit Pech hatte, lag auch ein wenig an Asus, die haben halt etwas bei der Verarbeitung geschlampt. Aber dennoch bleibe ich Asus treu. Das wird schon noch.



Robär schrieb:


> FSB 510 und es ist schluss! Das geht gar nicht für ein Highend Board. Da hilft selbst die beste Optik nix. Die Ausstatung rechtfertigt in keinsterweise einen Aufpreis von 40-50€ im Vergleich zum Deluxe. Vorallem sind die M2F wie bei quantenslipstream zu sehen echt lausig verarbeitet.


 
Nun ja, das Board kann man schon sehr gut overclocken und für die meisten User, wie ich ja auch einer bin, ist das MIIF mehr aus ausreichend und trotzdem besser als die P5Q Reihe.
Es muss halt auch alles zusammenpassen, damit man an die Grenze des Machbaren kommt.
Auch wenn der Aufpreis etwas happig ist, aber das ist es mir wert.
Also, jeder, der mit dem MIIF liebäugelt, kann zugreifen, es ist ein tolles Board.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, gut das ich mich nicht selbst zitiere. 

Irgendwie ist das MIIF kein gutes Board mehr.
Habe heute mein drittes abgeholt...
und was ist...
wieder ist es verbogen und dieses Mal ist sogar das Kabel für die Beleuchtung des R.o.G. Logo abgerissen. 

Bilder mache ich Morgen, wenn ich eine Cam habe.


----------



## Robär (9. Oktober 2008)

Ist echt unfassbar. Frage mich echt wie das abläuft bevor die Boards zum Verkauf freigeben, kann doch net sein - es ist ja nun nix was man erst nach stundenlangem testen rausbekommen kann, nein es ist doch einfach nur draufschauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab's erst mal in die Ecke geworfen, heute mache ich da nichts mehr.
Bin einfach zu gefrustet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2008)

So, da mir mein Arbeitskollege seine Rumpelkamera gegeben hat, die eigentlich nichts kann, auch keine guten Fotos, werde ich wohl oder übel anderweitig schnorren müssen. 

Seht selbst: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

So, das Board läuft jetzt, Northbridge Temperatur bei 42° (hatte mit etwas besserer WLP nachgeholfen, die extra Unterlegscheiben sind serienmäßig).


----------



## moonrail (11. Oktober 2008)

Dein drittes auch noch? 
Das ist nicht wahr!? Wo kaufst du denn deine MIIFs, dass die alle so sind? oO


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2008)

moonrail schrieb:


> Dein drittes auch noch?
> Das ist nicht wahr!? Wo kaufst du denn deine MIIFs, dass die alle so sind? oO


 
Alle von verschiedenen Quellen.
Ich habe jetzt eine bessere Kamera, werde das Teil mal wieder auseinander bauen und ein Bild vom beschädigten Board liefern. 

Da geht man in den Laden, freut sich, dass es endlich da ist, packt es aus und entdeckt gleich, dass das Kabel für die R.o.G. Beleuchtung abgerissen ist. 

Und dann ist es auch wieder verbogen. 
Aber die NB Temperatur ist wenigstens OK.


----------



## moonrail (11. Oktober 2008)

Irgendjemand scheint dich nicht zu mögen... 
Hoffentlich läuft es wenigstens wie ein *normales* MIIF. Aber, dass du es 3 mal versucht hast... Ich hätte nach dem 2. Mal spätestens das Handtuch geworfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2008)

Tja, das dritte Board.
Das zweite war vollkommen gerade, nur ist die Northbridge beim Einschalten abgeraucht.
Da müssen sie gepfuscht haben.
Hier mal neue Bilder. 
(Ein einzelner Heul Smiley würde nicht reichen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade sieht anders aus... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist eine andere Seite, auch nicht wirklich gerade... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das geflickte Kabel vom R.o.G Logo. 
Hatte mein Händler gleich vor Ort repariert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus der Nähe.


----------



## moonrail (11. Oktober 2008)

Das hängt voll durch! 

Das muss denen von Asus doch auffallen! 
Ich beneide dich wirklich nicht quantenslipstream... 
Reibst du das dem Support von Asus unter die Nase?
Oder ist das vielleicht durch die Montage des Ultra 120 so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2008)

moonrail schrieb:


> Das hängt voll durch!


 
Jep, die bei Asus merken nichts mehr. Die Qualotätssicherung pennt sehr lange. 



moonrail schrieb:


> Das muss denen von Asus doch auffallen!
> Ich beneide dich wirklich nicht quantenslipstream...
> Reibst du das dem Support von Asus unter die Nase?


 
Jep, Bilder gehen wieder zu Asus, so geht das nicht weiter.



moonrail schrieb:


> Oder ist das vielleicht durch die Montage des Ultra 120 so?


 
Nee, war vorher schon so. Hatte gestern nur keine gute Kamera gehabt und heute wollte ich den Kühler nicht mehr abbauen.

Außerdem hatte ich den Ultra 120 ja auch auf dem Pro drauf und da bog sich nichts.


Aber eingebaut sieht es halt gut aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomtom64 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen bin neue hier (komm jetzt mal öfter  )aber habe schon einige zeit diesen thread ein wenig beobachtet von ausserhalb bevor ich mir das Asus MIIF geholt habe 
Nun habe ich ein Probs was ich euch mal schildern wollte vielleicht habt ihr ja ne lösung dafür ??!!
Also ich habe mein OS XP Prof aufgesetzt komplett bis auf meine Telefonzelle ( Logitech Viewport AV 100 Webcam+Bluetooth-Headset kombi) funtze auch alles prima bis dahin,und nachdem ich die Software für die Tzelle aufgespielt habe und neu gestartet habe hatte ich keine Sound mehr   habe denn verschiedene Treiber versucht und des öfteren deinst. und dann wieder inst. aber nix geht ich vermute mal ist ein Treiberkonflikt aber weiss nich wie ich den gelöst bekomme 
Zur zeit habe ich den so gelöst das ich die Org X-FI raus geschmissen habe und ne alte Creative PCI Stereo Soundkarte mit Gameport reingesteckt habe und jetzt gehts!!!!! 
Wäre schon wenn jemand ne lösung hat


----------



## Robär (12. Oktober 2008)

Hast du schonmal probiert, die X-Fi nun nochmal reinzustecken? Hört sich für mich ein wenig nach einem IRQ Konflikt an. Wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte ist auch nicht schlimm. Die X-Fi ist keine richtige und ich find sie schlimmer als normalen Onboardsound.


----------



## tomtom64 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Robär
nee hab ich noch nich versucht bin auch im mom nich zuhaus,werd es aber nochmal versuchen mir ist es aber in der hinsicht wichtig mit der X-FI weil sie HIFI standrd hat weil ich auch nen HIFI/Dolbifreak bin und den Rechner bald auch Ans 46ger PLasma TV und Anlage anschließen will !!

P.S Wie bekomm ich denn unten Das Sys reingesetzt ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2008)

tomtom64 schrieb:


> Hallo Robär
> nee hab ich noch nich versucht bin auch im mom nich zuhaus,werd es aber nochmal versuchen mir ist es aber in der hinsicht wichtig mit der X-FI weil sie HIFI standrd hat weil ich auch nen HIFI/Dolbifreak bin und den Rechner bald auch Ans 46ger PLasma TV und Anlage anschließen will !!
> 
> P.S Wie bekomm ich denn unten Das Sys reingesetzt ?


 
Hallo,..  erst mal... 
Willkommen bei uns.

Hey, du hast diese merkwürdige Soundkarte zum Laufen gekriegt?
Bei mir bleibt das Ding stumm. 
Na ja, eine X-Fi Gamer ist eh besser. 

Das mit dem Konflikt klingt nach eine Problem, wie es Robär schon beschrieben hat.
Ich würde erst mal einen anderen Port testen.


----------



## tomtom64 (12. Oktober 2008)

hallo quantenslipstream


> Hey, du hast diese merkwürdige Soundkarte zum Laufen gekriegt?
> Bei mir bleibt das Ding stumm.



Meinst jetzt die Org X-FI oder die Uralte Creative Soundkarte??!!
Die Org lief bis dahin wo ich dieTzelle Inst. habe !!


----------



## Robär (12. Oktober 2008)

tomtom64 schrieb:


> Hallo Robär
> nee hab ich noch nich versucht bin auch im mom nich zuhaus,werd es aber nochmal versuchen mir ist es aber in der hinsicht wichtig mit der X-FI weil sie HIFI standrd hat weil ich auch nen HIFI/Dolbifreak bin und den Rechner bald auch Ans 46ger PLasma TV und Anlage anschließen will !!
> 
> P.S Wie bekomm ich denn unten Das Sys reingesetzt ?



Also wenn du auch noch nen HIFI/Dolbifreak bist solltest du dir selbst nen gefallen tun und dir so eine gescheite Karte kaufen. Problem ist nämlich, dass es sich bei der mitgelieferten Karte nicht um einen Creative Soundprozessor handelt, sondern einen von Analog Devices der per Software EAX 4.0 beigebracht bekommen hat.

Zu der Signatur, die du bestimmt meintest: Findest du im Kontrollzentrum (oben links) und dann im Unterpunkt Signatur bearbeiten.

Edit: Im übrigen auch ein herzliches Willkommen von meiner Seite


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2008)

tomtom64 schrieb:


> Meinst jetzt die Org X-FI oder die Uralte Creative Soundkarte??!!
> Die Org lief bis dahin wo ich dieTzelle Inst. habe !!


 
Nee, nee, ich meine schon die Supreme, die beim Board dabei ist.
Bei mir geht sie nicht. Sie leuchtet zwar, gibt aber keinen Mucks von sich.
Völlig egal, welche Treiber ich raufschiebe. Selbst Windows sagt ja nicht mal, dass es eine neue Hardware gefunden hat.


Edit: eine Neuinstallation von Windows brachte keine Abhilfe.


----------



## tomtom64 (12. Oktober 2008)

na gut Robär dann werd ich die Org X-Fi im Ebay verschleudern  und mir ne bessere ausgucken vielleicht hast ja ne empfehlung für mich aber auch mit Coaxial und Optikel Out wie die X-Fi es auch hat!!
Hab auch noch ein anderes Prob fällt mir gerade ein ich höre in den Speakers immer wenn ich nen Douwnload habe und die Platten richtig arbeiten müssen immer so ein leises Kraken im takt von beidem!!!!

quatenslipstream
hast denn im Bios aktiviert den Sound und auf HD Audio stehen( doofe frage denke mal schon )
und du mußt unbedingt den Soundmax Treiber zuerst und dann den X-FI danach Inst dann geht sie,nur mit dem Soundmax ging sie auch nich bei mir,aber schon seltsam das das OS sie nicht erkennt,oder hast nur SP 1 könnte evtl auch daran liegen weil manche Hardware unter SP 1 nicht erkannt werden und manche unter SP 2 nicht mehr!!!!


----------



## Robär (12. Oktober 2008)

Da wäre z.B die Asus Xonar (welche aber nur EAX 2.0 hat, aber vom Klang her besser ist als die X-Fi, die gibts auch als PCI-E 1x Version) oder die X-Fi.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde Creative nehmen. Die X-Fi gibts auch für PCIe 1x.


----------



## devic (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jungs,

Hier ist ja richtig was los  Würde auch zu einer X-Fi XtremeMusic o.Ä. greifen. Die Asus Xonar wäre mir einfach zu teuer...

Inzwischen ist der Thread ja sogar schon gepinnt :o Oder habe ich das nur nciht mitbekommen?


----------



## tomtom64 (12. Oktober 2008)

danke Robär für die Links 
also so auf anhieb würde ich zu der Asus tendieren weil sieDTS hat und Burr Brown Chip hat und der ist in HIFI kreisen bestens bekannt wegen seiner guten auflösung,werde mich aber damit noch eingehender beschäftigen weil auch noch in absehbarer zeit Blu Ray rein soll,und ne größere Graka die jetzt drin iss ist nur übergangsweise die 3650 kann ja kein 1080p (Full HD)skalieren, weil der rechner soll alles können


----------



## tomtom64 (12. Oktober 2008)

hallo devic
na zu teuer ist für mich nur 2t rangig,es muß gut sein und gute quali haben das ist eigentlich ausschlag gebender für mich,aber danke für deine empfehlung

hast aber nen guten thread eröffnet muß ich dir mal sagen !!!!


----------



## Robär (12. Oktober 2008)

Jo die Xonar ist schon echt hochqualitativ und ungefähr 1000mal besser als das was auf dem M2F zu finden ist.


----------



## tomtom64 (13. Oktober 2008)

hab noch ne bessere Xonar gefunden ist wohl ganz neu von Asus http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=en&u=http://www.asus.com/news_show.aspx%3Fid%3D11638&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=9&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DASUS%2BXonar%2BHDAV1.3%2BDeluxe,%2BPCIe%2Bx1%26start%3D10%26hl%3Dde%26rlz%3D1T4GGLJ_deDE270DE270%26sa%3DN


----------



## KANAN (15. Oktober 2008)

Tag Zusammen 

Ich Würde sagen nim ne X-Fi XtremeMusic und gut ist da haste nen Hammer Sound.


Tag Robär Und devic ihr alten Luxxer


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Oktober 2008)

Endlich rockt das MIIF. 
Geht doch, auch wenn es wieder krumm ist, Hauptsache das Teil zieht ordentlich an.
Jetzt kommt der E8600. Mal sehen, was das Board kann.


----------



## Robär (15. Oktober 2008)

KANAN schrieb:


> Tag Robär Und devic ihr alten Luxxer





Ahoi 

@ quantenslipstream

Läuft jetzt also besser als das P5Q?


----------



## KANAN (16. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Endlich rockt das MIIF.
> Geht doch, auch wenn es wieder krumm ist, Hauptsache das Teil zieht ordentlich an.
> Jetzt kommt der E8600. Mal sehen, was das Board kann.



Mein erstes MFII war auch für nen ..... 91° nach nicht mal 2 min auf der NB und auch krumm.

Naja was soll ich sagen habe mir jetzt das von Robär gekauft und Hammer temps ,jetzt muss nur Asus mal nen gescheites Oc Bios bringen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Ahoi
> 
> @ quantenslipstream
> 
> Läuft jetzt also besser als das P5Q?


 
Jep, das MIIF läuft sehr gut, werde es nicht mehr zurückgeben.
Der E8600 geht ohne Probleme auf 4GHz. 



KANAN schrieb:


> Mein erstes MFII war auch für nen ..... 91° nach nicht mal 2 min auf der NB und auch krumm.
> 
> Naja was soll ich sagen habe mir jetzt das von Robär gekauft und Hammer temps ,jetzt muss nur Asus mal nen gescheites Oc Bios bringen


 
Jep, Robärs Board war eins der sehr guten. Da hast du Glück gehabt.
Hast du noch Bilder von deinem krummen MIIF?
Wir haben hier einen Club für Asus Boards.


----------



## KANAN (17. Oktober 2008)

Ne leider habe ich keine Bilder Gemacht ,ist direkt wieder zurückgegeangen 

Aber schon schade das man so viel Geld bezahlt und dann bekommt man so etwas 

Und der Oc Weltmeister ist es ja auch nicht ,noch nicht einmal unter den Top 3 OC Boards würde ich sagen in sachen P45:

1: DFI
2:Biosstar
3:Gigabyte- Asus P5Q Serie 




X: MFII 


Da kann man doch nur hoffen das Asus da etwas am Bios Optimirt, damit es genau so gut wie die P5Q Serie Läuft oder Besser was es normal machen sollte .


----------



## tomtom64 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich wollte mal hier 2 screenhots reinsetzten und eure Beurteilung wissen über den 2 Raid 0 Systemen einmal XP Prof und XP X64 jeweils auf Samsung F1 HD322HJ !!??
das sind aber die schlechtesten werte über HD Tach sind sie noch höher !!


----------



## tomtom64 (18. Oktober 2008)

so noch die HD Tach Screens


----------



## tomtom64 (18. Oktober 2008)

ach und ich hab noch ein Prob ich bekomm das 3D Mark 06 nicht gestartet nach dem start hängt sichs auf habt ihr da ne lösung,vorher bei meinem alten Asus A8N SLI Premium hatte ich nie Probs !!!


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2008)

Merkt man den die Leistungsunterschiede zu den Superteuren boards?

Gegen über den aktuellen Mittelklasse Boards?


----------



## Robär (18. Oktober 2008)

tomtom64 schrieb:


> so noch die HD Tach Screens



Sieht gut aus. 



rabit schrieb:


> Merkt man den die Leistungsunterschiede zu den Superteuren boards?
> 
> Gegen über den aktuellen Mittelklasse Boards?



Schneller ist das Board auch nicht.


----------



## tomtom64 (18. Oktober 2008)

Na dann bin ich ja zufrieden Robär wenns gut aussieht 
ich meine mal höhere werte gesehen zu haben weiss aber nicht mehr obs mit Raptor Platten war oder andere 
jetzt muß ich nur noch das Prob mit 3D Mark in den griff bekommen und das Abgeschmiere vom IE7 und Link ankliken im MSN Live alles unter SP3 dann bin ich fast zufrieden


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2008)

tomtom64 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja zufrieden Robär wenns gut aussieht
> ich meine mal höhere werte gesehen zu haben weiss aber nicht mehr obs mit Raptor Platten war oder andere
> jetzt muß ich nur noch das Prob mit 3D Mark in den griff bekommen und das Abgeschmiere vom IE7 und Link ankliken im MSN Live alles unter SP3 dann bin ich fast zufrieden


 
Hmm, so einen Bug mit dem IE7 und SP3 hatte ich auch gehabt.
Hab dann SP2 raufgesetzt, alles installiert und danach dann das SP3 update und schon lief es.


----------



## tomtom64 (18. Oktober 2008)

naja hab ich auch so gemacht hab das win mehrmals neu gemacht (bei MS kannten sie meine nr schon fast auswendig  fürs Aktivieren ) bis alles in der richtigen reihenfolge inst war und alles funtze.
Hab heut morgen mal Kasperski überprüfen lassen un hab 3 unsichere Dateinen entdeckt Vom Aktive X und flash Player gelöscht und im MSN gehts ja und IE7 bis jetzt keine absturtz..naja mal sehen wies weiter geht... 
hsat du denn noch nen Tip wegen 3D Mark 06 ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2008)

tomtom64 schrieb:


> hsat du denn noch nen Tip wegen 3D Mark 06 ??


 
Nee, leider nicht. Benchmarks interessieren mich nicht wirklich.

Haste alle Treiber drinnen?
Irgendwo noch einen Hänger?
Beschreibe mal genau, was passiert, wenn du den Bencher startest.
Vielleicht ein Screenshot oder geht das nicht, weil das Systemeinfriert?


----------



## tomtom64 (18. Oktober 2008)

ja alle Treiber drauf und die neusten leg ich immer großen wert drauf das man keine Treiberleichenreste drauf hat könnte irgendwann mal konflikte geben..vorallem bei Ati hab ich fest gestellt..such ja noch ne Asus 8800GTS (G92)aber das eilt erstmal nich so erstmal kommt nächten Monat die Asus Xonar rein!
So nun zur beschreibung die aber nicht lang ist ..starte 3D Mark 06 es fängt an das System zu scannen und dann ist auch schon ende bleibt alles so stehen..nix geht mehr nur noch reboot drücken ..
Hab auch keinen Plan wo der fehler stecken könnte häng mal nen screen von der Graka dran


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2008)

Schon mal zwei RAM Riegel entfernt und dann probiert?


----------



## F4K3R (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist denn OpenAL einwandfrei installiert worden? Ich hatte es mal nicht mit installiert und dann ging 3DMark 06 auch nicht.
Vielleicht das nochmal neu installieren.
Eigentlich funktioniert 3DMark 06 fast immer. Was auch mal hilft ist warten. Ich musste letztens auch mal so sagen wir mal 5 Minuten warten bis es vom Scan weiter geht.
Aber das kannst du ja mal ausprobieren.

Meld dich wenn du den Fehler gefunden hast.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## tomtom64 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo F4K3R hab jetzt mal alles neu Inst. und das 3D Mark von der Asus Cd inst aber nix,das einzige was ich jetzt kann ist den vorgang über taskm. abbrechen was vorher ja garnicht ging da half nur noch reboot.Open AL neuste version aber alles drauf aber nix über 8 min gewartet man sieht unten in der Systemleiste (die ich unten hab)das der Prozi arbeitet aber mehr passiert nicht.


----------



## F4K3R (20. Oktober 2008)

Sorry dann kann ich dir da auch nicht mehr wirklich weiterhelfen.
Haste DirektX 9.0C schon mal installiert.
Also das aktuelle update? Vielleicht hilft dass noch weiter.
Ansonsten fällt mir noch ein dass evtl. noch ein Problem mit der Soundkarte vorhanden sein könnte. Also wenn du eine ALC Chipsatz hast. Da sollte der aktuelle Realtek Treiber abhilfe schaffen. Aber dass sind alles nur so fixxe Ideen. Müssen nicht wirklich der Grund sein.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2008)

Hast du Windows mal neuinstalliert, nur mit Treibern und dann getestet?


----------



## tomtom64 (21. Oktober 2008)

Direkt X ist die neuste Version drauf,aber mit der soundkarte könnte vielleicht sein!! Weil die Org beiligende nicht Funktioniert sobald ich meine Tzelle Inst.Hab ja jetzt eine alte Creative mit Gameport drin übergangsweise bis ich die Asus xonar habe na dann muß ich mal solange warten bis sie da ist.

quantenslipstream weißt du wie oft ich win schon neu gemacht habe seit ich die ganze Hardware neu habe weil immer irgendein doofer fehler drin war,nee nicht noch mal wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muß!!
Vielleicht wenn ich die neue Graka auch noch zu der Asus soundkarte habe dann mach ich vielleicht Win neu weil die jetztige Graka gibt ja auch sound aus(Ati HD3650) hab mir auch schonmal gedacht das es vielleicht daran liegen könnte aber wenn den Sound dazu aber deinst. dann verlangt win nach neustart sofort nachinst. also warten bis alles da ist und dann win neu und mal schauen!!
Ansonsten kann ich eigentlich nicht klagen bis auf die macken noch im MSN hatte ja gedacht das es weg ist aber gestern fest gestellt das es immer noch ist shit..


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2008)

Also inzwischen läuft mein MIIF sehr gut.
Den Bug mit dem Marvell Controller konnte ich beseitigen, der E8600 läuft wunderbar.
Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## devic (21. Oktober 2008)

Na super. Endlich ein zurfriedener  Wie siehts mit dem OC aus, kriegen wir hier was zu sehen?

Tach Kanan


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Na super. Endlich ein zurfriedener  Wie siehts mit dem OC aus, kriegen wir hier was zu sehen?


 
OC ist schon in Ordnung. Der E8600 geht locker auf 4GHz hoch. Ich muss aber noch an den Feinheiten feilen.

Jep, endlich zufrieden, hat aber auch lange gedauert. 
Du weißt ja wieso.


----------



## Robär (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube devic meinte damit High-FSB 

Aber freut mich auch tierisch für dich, dass es endlich geklappt hat


----------



## devic (21. Oktober 2008)

Richtig. Multi ganz runter und dann ordentlich FSB


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Richtig. Multi ganz runter und dann ordentlich FSB


 
Achso, nee, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Einfach minimum Multi und dann schauen, wie weit der FSB stabil geht?


----------



## jetztaber (22. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> A
> Einfach minimum Multi und dann schauen, wie weit der FSB stabil geht?



Genau so. Und dann beinhart Vcore, Vdimm und NB.


----------



## KANAN (22. Oktober 2008)

Es soll ein neues Bios für das MFII da sein 1403 ,aber habe selber noch nix auf der Asus page gefunden .

So bitte Schön Bios 1403 :

http://cid-ef7c8a4cc053389e.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/%c3%96ffentlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2008)

KANAN schrieb:


> Es soll ein neues Bios für das MFII da sein 1403 ,aber habe selber noch nix auf der Asus page gefunden .


 
Ich würde nur dann ein neues Bios raufsetzen, wenn ich es auch brauche.
Ist bei mir derzeit nicht der Fall.


----------



## KANAN (22. Oktober 2008)

Naja habe mir davon meine 525x8 erhoft aber nix mit dem mist alles über 520 Freeezzzzz zum kotzen ist das . Und die Cpu ist es nicht und der ram auch nicht .

Allso wird das Bord da woll dicht machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2008)

KANAN schrieb:


> Naja habe mir davon meine 525x8 erhoft aber nix mit dem mist alles über 520 Freeezzzzz zum kotzen ist das . Und die Cpu ist es nicht und der ram auch nicht .
> 
> Allso wird das Bord da woll dicht machen


 
Schätze ich dann auch mal.
Max FSB habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## KANAN (22. Oktober 2008)

Mache das doch mal bitte ,würde mich interesseiren wie weit du kommst und mit welchen Bios einstellungen.

Thx


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2008)

Am Wochenende müsste es gehen. Jetzt brauche ich den Rechner gerade für was Sinnvolles.


----------



## KANAN (22. Oktober 2008)

Da kann ich doch warten


----------



## tomtom64 (23. Oktober 2008)

hallo kana 


> Es soll ein neues Bios für das MFII da sein 1403 ,aber habe selber noch nix auf der Asus page gefunden



Kannste vergessen das Bios ist wohl ne Beta version habs gerade drauf gehabt und das bios grob kurz eingestellt und dann reboot und dann nix mehr erkennt meine erste Festplatte (vom Raid ) und dann war ende nix geht mehr!!!!!!!


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

Wäre auch merkwürdig wenn es kein Beta wäre, warum sollte es denn sonst auch nicht im Downloadbereich zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## KANAN (23. Oktober 2008)

Naja noch habe ich es drauf und es läuft genauso be..... wie das 1307 

Mal abwarten was da nur Wircklich kommt


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe für dich es wird besser, kann ja eigentlich nur am Bios liegen. Ich weiß ja wie dein Board läuft  - bis FSB 500 einfach die helle Freude und ab dann willste DAS DING nur noch in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## KANAN (23. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für dich es wird besser, kann ja eigentlich nur am Bios liegen. Ich weiß ja wie dein Board läuft  - bis FSB 500 einfach die helle Freude und ab dann willste DAS DING nur noch in die Tonne kloppen.



Du sagste was , aber die Hoffnug stirbt zuletzt


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 

habe gestern das Board bekommen und bin gerade so am herum probieren und habe jetzt folgendes Problem. 
Wenn ich versuche die Cpu im Bios zu übertakten und auf F10 drücke geht der Rechner ganz kurz aus und wieder an als wäre ein kurzer Stromausfall gewesen. Die Werte sind dann alle wieder auf Default. 
Habt ihr ne Idee was das ist ?
Muss man vielleicht noch irgent ein Pin umstecken ?

Gruß Berti


----------



## KANAN (25. Oktober 2008)

Allso nen Pin umstecken oder so was gibt es nicht beim MFII ,du solltest erst mal das Neuste Bios drauf machen .
 Zur Zeit ist das 1307 das neuste Bios für das MFII allso nicht das 803 nehmen wurde auf der Asus Page fehlerhaft eingestellt ,so wie viele Mitarbeiter dort ^^

Dann versuchst du es noch mal sollte es dann  immer noch nicht gehen Versuchst du mal vom 2 Bios zu Starten und mal schauen ws er dort macht .

Wenn du dann immer noch das Prob hast dann Board zurück


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Oktober 2008)

KANAN schrieb:


> Allso nen Pin umstecken oder so was gibt es nicht beim MFII ,du solltest erst mal das Neuste Bios drauf machen .
> Zur Zeit ist das 1307 das neuste Bios für das MFII allso nicht das 803 nehmen wurde auf der Asus Page fehlerhaft eingestellt ,so wie viele Mitarbeiter dort ^^
> 
> Dann versuchst du es noch mal sollte es dann  immer noch nicht gehen Versuchst du mal vom 2 Bios zu Starten und mal schauen ws er dort macht .
> ...



Alos im Moment ist noch ein 0703 oder sowas drauf habe aber dieses 1307 schon geladen und nun brauch ich nur noch nen Tip wie ich am besten dieses aufspiele 
Irgent wie möchte das Board net so wie ich was das angeht


----------



## Robär (25. Oktober 2008)

Naja du machst das Bios auf einen USB Stick oder CD und dann gehst du ins Bios und flasht mit dem Tool EZ Flash.

Vorher und im nachhinein würde ich ein Clear CMOS machen. Also die Taste hinten am IO Panel.


----------



## el barto (25. Oktober 2008)

War bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit meinem MIIF nur gestern scheint es seinen Geist aufgegeben zu haben. 

Wenn ich den PC starte laufen alle Lüfter, Pumpe und auch die HDD und die Laufwerke an. Bildschirm bleibt allerdings schwarz . 
Aufgefallen ist mir, dass das Board die LEDs nicht mehr durchgeht. Wenn ich sonst immer gestartet hab, leuchteten die LEDs für CPU Spannung und Ram Spannung usw. in grün, gelb und rot auf. 
Das geschiet nun nicht mehr. Das einzige was Leuchtet ist das ROG Logo und die HD_LED, diese in orange/gelb.

Der LCD Poster zeigt keine Fehler, sondern zeigt die ganze zeit nur Welcome oder wenn ich den PC vorher ausgemacht hab und nicht vom Strom getrennt hab PWRoff. 

BIOS ist 1307, was aber immer absolut problemlos lief... komme ich aber soweiso nicht ,mehr rein 

Hab bisher folgendes versucht: 
CMOS reset, BIOS Batterie raus, unzählige Neustarts, Start ohne Ram/ Graka (gleiche Fehler), alles abgeschlossen was nicht unbedingt notwendig ist (HDD, Laufwerke usw.). Einzige Änderung die ich provozierne konnte, war ein Piepen des Boardes, wenn die Graka keine Strom kriegt .


mfg el barto


----------



## KANAN (25. Oktober 2008)

Versuche mal vom 2ten Bios zu starten was kommt dann?


----------



## el barto (25. Oktober 2008)

Wie mache ich das, muss ja "blind" gehen, Bildschirm ist immer schwarz...

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2008)

Klingt eher danach, dass die CPU den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Als mein E8600 gestern verreckt ist, waren die Auswirkung ungefähr die gleichen wie bei dir.
Hast du eine andere CPU, die du einbauen kannst?


----------



## el barto (25. Oktober 2008)

Aber müsste nicht der Boot-Vorgang bei CPU-Init (über den LCD-Poster erkennbar) stoppen, wenn die CPU gestorben ist. Außerdem müsste das Board ja auch ohne, oder kaputter CPU, diesen LED-Test für die einzelnen Spannungen machen. 
Werde aber trotzdem versuchen die CPU auf nem andren Board zu testen.

Würde das auch erklären warum einzig die HD-LED (gelb/orange) leuchtet, obwohl die Festplatte und alle Laufwerke abgeschlossen sind? 

mfg el barto


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Multiblikator Meine s Prozis im Bios verstellen kann ?


----------



## devic (26. Oktober 2008)

Guck @Computerbase, da habe ich dir bereits geantwortet.

Edit:
Grafikkarte noch richtig drin? Gleiche Reaktion gabs bei meinem P5Q Deluxe auch. Ansonsten mal nur mit einem Riegel versuchen zu starten.


----------



## el barto (26. Oktober 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Guck @Computerbase, da habe ich dir bereits geantwortet.
> 
> Edit:
> Grafikkarte noch richtig drin? Gleiche Reaktion gabs bei meinem P5Q Deluxe auch. Ansonsten mal nur mit einem Riegel versuchen zu starten.



Graka ist richtig drin, hab schon mehrfach ein- und ausgebaut. Ram schon in jeder Kombination ausgetestet -> keine Besserung 

Werde nachher hoffentlich eine andere CPU testen können. 
Hab nämlich den LCD-Poster mal erst nach dem Start angeschlossen und dann zeigt er CPU_Init an. Vielleicht ist wirklich die CPU hinüber . 

Wäre aber eigentlich recht merkwürdig, da die CPU die letzte Zeit über durchgängig auf 3,6 GHz mit 1,28V gelaufen ist. Elektromigration bei der Spannung  ? Und auch bei meinem 20min Temp test hat die CPU nur 1,4V bekommen. Sollte eigentlich Locker drin sein...

mfg el barto


----------



## devic (26. Oktober 2008)

Ist alles noch im grünen Bereich. Mein E8600 hat teilweise 1,5V bekommen und lebt dem Käufer zu Folge auch  noch 

Ansonsten kannst du mal ein CMos Reset machen und die Batterie für paar Std draußen lassen.


----------



## el barto (26. Oktober 2008)

Hat alles nichts gebracht 

Aber was nun tun... Ersatz CPU konnte ich nicht auftreiben, auch nicht zum testen. 
Was ist wahrscheinlicher schrott - CPU oder Board? Wenns das Board ist schicke ich das ein und es ist 5 Wochen oder so weg  und wenn es die CPU sein sollte ist die Beste CPU die ich je hatte gestorben  (danke nochmal an MCZonk ) 

Gibt es irgend ein Indiz für den tot des jeweiligen Teils? 

mfg el barto


----------



## Robär (26. Oktober 2008)

Wirst du nur durch testen rausbekommen oder durch aufgeblähte Kondensatoren oder ähnliches am Board.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Wirst du nur durch testen rausbekommen...


 
Denke ich auch. Du musst dir eine passende CPU leihen und ausprobieren.


----------



## devic (26. Oktober 2008)

Für so Sachen habe ich immernoch einen E6300 hier liegen


----------



## S_Fischer (26. Oktober 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> werde mein DFI X38 gegen dieses Board eintauschen habe es schon bestellt


 
warum willst du einen x38 gegen einen p45 tauschen das ist geldverschwendung dann kauf gkich einen x48 oder 790i ultra


----------



## Robär (26. Oktober 2008)

Weil sich P45 besser takten lässt, weniger Strom verbraucht und kühler bleibt.


----------



## S_Fischer (26. Oktober 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Weil sich P45 besser takten lässt, weniger Strom verbraucht und kühler bleibt.


 
ok da hast du recht hab grad en striker II extreme gkauft das ist stromverbrauch^^, en kumpel von mir hat auf einen x38 seine corsair rams auf 2,3ghz@77720 laufen das ist unglaublich, na dann viel spaß


----------



## berti----1982 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand schon Temp Probleme der Cpu gehapt ?

Hatte vorher ein XFX 780i und da lag die CPU Temp bei ca 30 grad und jetzt mit dem Asus liegt sie laut Everest bei 14-20 grad. Komisch oder ?


----------



## Robär (27. Oktober 2008)

Du solltest die Temp der Kerne auch benutzen, der andere Wert ist eigentlich so gut wie nichts sagend.


----------



## berti----1982 (27. Oktober 2008)

hey danke 
das sieht schon ganz anderes aus 

jetzt bin ich beruhigt


----------



## el barto (30. Oktober 2008)

Hab die CPU testen können und die läuft noch... also ist das tolle MIIF hin 

Werde es einschicken müssen... wie lange dauert das so ca. bei Asus?

mfg el barto


----------



## devic (30. Oktober 2008)

Was heißt bei Asus. Versuche es bei deinem Händler umzutauschen, dann gehts in der Regel viel schneller.


----------



## Robär (30. Oktober 2008)

Kann auch mal 4-6 Wochen dauern. Also nicht gerade sehr aufbauend 

Edit: 

@ devic

Die werden es auch an den Hersteller schicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Was heißt bei Asus. Versuche es bei deinem Händler umzutauschen, dann gehts in der Regel viel schneller.


 
Das mit dem Händler kannst du vergessen. Die schicken es an Asus und strecken die Hände nach oben.
Kenne ich nämlich sehr gut.


----------



## el barto (31. Oktober 2008)

Habe schon beim Händler nachgefragt und die meinten nur, dass sie es nur an Asus weiterleiten ... nix mit Austausch 

Jetzt ist das Board auch 20euro teurer als ich es damals gekauft habe 

4-6 Wochen ist wirklich nicht sehr aufbauend... hab noch nicht einmal ein Ersatz-Board 

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

el barto schrieb:


> 4-6 Wochen ist wirklich nicht sehr aufbauend... hab noch nicht einmal ein Ersatz-Board


 
Jep, ich habe mir das Asus P5Q Pro als Ersatzboard gekauft.
Leider ist es inzwischen auch kaputt.


----------



## el barto (31. Oktober 2008)

Das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich... hab mir auch überlegt ein andres P45 zu kaufen aber da ich das ja nicht nach 5 Wochen zurückgeben kann und dann das Geld wieder krieg müsste ich es verkaufen und würde Verlust machen...

Dann also warten und auf nem P4 arbeiten 

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

Du musst halt am Ball bleiben und etwas Druck machen.
Ansonsten wartest du wirklich die gesamte Zeit.

Na ja, letztendlich hatte ich Glück mit dem Pro.
Habe den Kaufpreis von hoh zurück bekommen.


----------



## el barto (31. Oktober 2008)

Bei Hoh geht sowas  haben echt guten Service... hab nur diesmal wo anders bestellt und da scheint es nicht so gut zu gehen... hab bei HoH auch schon mal einfach nen Board ausgetauschte bekommen, die haben es noch nicht mal zu Asus geschickt 

naja werde die trotzdem regelmäßig vollspammen 

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

Dann viel Glück schon mal. 

Mein drittes MIIF geht jetzt wirklich gut, auch wenn es den E8600 darauf zerrissen hat. Aber vielleicht bekomme ich ja bald einen neuen.


----------



## F4K3R (1. November 2008)

Also irgendwie bekommst du auch alles kaputt.
Erst 2 MIIF und dann noch das P5Q Pro. Und zum Schluss auch noch den E8600. Du solltest dir vielleicht mal überlegen ob du alles richtig machst. Denn ich z.B. kaufe sogar vermeitlich schlechtere Hardware und es funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Habe zur Zeit ein Gigabyte EP45 DS3 mit einem Q6600 von 2,4 GHz auf 3,2 GHz zur Zeit bei 1,35 VCore am laufen. Und das absolut Problemfrei.
Allerdings kann ich ich nicht höher Takten. Sobald ich da was mehr mache geht der Rechner zwar an aber kann kein Windows mehr booten.
Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran dass ich nur den VCore eingestellt habe und sonst nichts. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wofür die anderen Werte alle stehen.
Vielleicht wenn ich das richtige einstelle läuft die CPU auch richtig mit 3,6 GHz.
Also die Werte die ich einstellen kann lauten:
CPU VCore: den habe ich bei 1,350 Volt stehen
CPU Termination: der steht auf Auto und hat Standard 1,2 Volt
CPU PLL: steht auch auf Auto und hat Standard 1,5 Volt
CPU Reference: steht auch auf Auto und hat Standard 0,76 Volt

Der Speicher ist ein 2x2 GB Kit von OCZ 800 MHz der auch genau so läuft wie er soll mit 800 MHz, die Timings sind so wie sie vorgegeben sind von OCZ und die Spannung steht auch auf 2,1 Volt.

Dann habe ich noch Advanced Clock Control Einstellungen:
CPU Clock Drive: 800 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive: 900 mV
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: 0ps

Vielleicht kann mir einer mal kurz erklären wofür die einzelnen Werte sind und was das bedeutet. Und vor allem was ich da einstellen muss wenn ich einen höheren Takt wie 3,2 GHz haben möchte.
Die CPU Temperatur liegt bei Volllast bei ca. 40 ° Celsius. Also dass ist auf jedenfall Kühl genug um noch nen bissl mehr rauszuholen.

Und sollte man die EIST Funktion besser ausstellen oder an lassen?

Danke für eure Hilfe...

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## el barto (1. November 2008)

Bei vielen Q6600 musst du die PLL-Spannung anheben. Konnte dann bei mir viel besser und weiter Takten. 

EIST sollte aus sein. 

Abgesehen davon ist das für dein EP45 DS3 hier der falsche Thread 

mfg el barto


----------



## F4K3R (1. November 2008)

Wie hoch soll denn die PLL Spanung sein?
Natürlich bin ich mit dem Gigabyte im falschen Forum. Aber hier sind Leute die praktische Erfahrung mit OC haben. Denn so ein großer Unterschied ist es ja nun nicht ob nun Asus oder Gigabyte. Wenn man die gleichen Werte erhöht dann bekommt man da auch annähernd ähnliche Ergebnisse.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## el barto (1. November 2008)

Mein Q6600 läuft erst bei min. 1,7V PLL Spannung richtig gut. Allerdings auf dem MIIF.

Das Forum ist hier schon richtig. Nur der Thread ist falsch. 

mfg el barto


----------



## F4K3R (1. November 2008)

Jaja ist mir klar dass mein Gigabyte EP45 DS3 kein MIIF ist. Ich wollte nur schnellstmöglich eine kleine Antwort bekommen.
Dies war ja auch Erfolgreich. Allerdings hat dies zwar Auswirkungen gehabt, aber leider lief das System nicht höher getaktet. 3,2 GHz scheint mit meiner Kombi wohl das beste wirklich stabile OC Ergebnis zu sein. Aber ich denke dass es eigentlich auch schon hoch genug ist. Wenn man bedenkt dass die CPU eigentlich bloß 2,4 GHz hat und dann mit 3,2 GHz und einem VCore von 1,325 Volt absolut einwandfrei läuft.
Ich danke dir schon mal für deine schnellen Antworten.

Gruß
  F4K3R


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2008)

Dann musste halt zum MIIF greifen.
Damit geht deine CPU bestimmt höher.


----------



## KANAN (2. November 2008)

Nur mal so: 

[img=http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/6131/4ghz2tle6.th.jpg]http://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2008)

Ganz chic. 

Nächstes Mal die Bilder bitte hier im Forum hochladen, die Bilderhoster sind alle zu langsam und zu lästig, außerdem zu werbeverseucht.


----------



## devic (3. November 2008)

Nicht wenn man das Bild einfach direkt verlinkt und Abload nutzt 

Schick Kanan!


----------



## KANAN (7. November 2008)

Alles Bios Versionen des MFII Asus FTP: 

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Maximus_II_Formula/


----------



## tomtom64 (7. November 2008)

Hallo Kanan

Kannste bei mir echt knicken  das neue Bios,läuft bei mir total besch....
der post vorgang hängt bei der Festplattenerkennung bei der 2ten Raid Platte(von einem Raid) auf für ca, 1min und dann gehts erst weiter mit dem Post von IDE Laufwerken und Raid Konfig.
Hab keine ahnung woran das liegen könnte,an den Platten liegts auf keinen fall weil ich ja 2 OS XP Prof/+ X64 Prof auf 2x Raid (alles gleiche Platten)hab und ist bei beiden das gleiche !!!
Aber dafür hab ich das Prob mit dem 3 D Mark weg..lag wohl an der Ati Grafikkarte oder Treiber hab mir kurzerhand ne PoV 9800 GTS+ geholt für nen Bombenpreis !!
Dann lief das 3 D Mark anstandslos  !!!


----------



## KANAN (8. November 2008)

Ich bin garde dabei mir nen Q6600 zubesorgen der e8200 ist zu langweilig .

Und da ich an nen neuen Q6600 für ca 95 Euro dran komme Teste ich den doch gleich mal .

So mein MFII ist auch hinüber muss auch nach Asus zur RMA der unterste PCI Slot ist im sack .

Mal sehen wie lange ich warten muss.

Lol jetzt funzt wieder alles Wunderbar


----------



## cane87 (9. November 2008)

Hi,

da mein MSI P35 Neo2-FR leider die Montage meines neuen Scythe Musashi wegen zu blöde positionierter SATA Ports verhindert, habe ich (endlich ) einen Grund mir ein neues Mainboard zuzulegen. Habe vorhin bei alternate ein MIIF bestellt. Bin mal sehr gespannt. Hoffe ich bekomme ein gerades und kühles Modell 

Hatte erst überlegt das MSI P45 Platinum zu nehmen, aber habe mich jetzt nun doch für das MIIF entschieden. Da es beide eigentlich gute Boards sind hat das MIIF bei mir das Rennen größtenteils wegen des Aussehens gemacht. Hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung.
Eine riesen FSB-Rennsau benötige ich mit meinem Q6600 nicht wirklich und darum lässt sich da die leichte FSB-Schwäche des MIIF (ab 500+) in meinem Fall vernachlässigen.

Dauert leider noch bis ich es in den Händen halte. Hätte es mir auch einfach gerade selber kaufen können. Da es aber nicht wirklich sooo dringend ist, da ich meine Graka im Moment auch noch anderweitig gut gekühlt bekomme, lasse ich mir das Teil von meinen Eltern zu Weihnachten schenken. Mir wäre sonst glaube ich eh nix anderes eigefallen ^^. 

Jetzt habe ich wenigstens mal ein  Geschenk auf das ich mich wirklich freue .

Wenn ich es dann wirklich habe werde ich mal berichten. 
Hoffe, dass die Patzer mit fehlender WLP und krummem PCB mittlerweile ausgebügelt wurden 

Gruß Cane


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2008)

cane87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da mein MSI P35 Neo2-FR leider die Montage meines neuen Scythe Musashi wegen zu blöde positionierter SATA Ports verhindert, habe ich (endlich ) einen Grund mir ein neues Mainboard zuzulegen. Habe vorhin bei alternate ein MIIF bestellt. Bin mal sehr gespannt. Hoffe ich bekomme ein gerades und kühles Modell


 
Das hoffe ich auch, die Temp Probleme scheinen behoben zu sein. Bei meinem waren "ab Werk" schon Unterlegscheiben unter den Schrauben für den NB Kühler.



cane87 schrieb:


> Hatte erst überlegt das MSI P45 Platinum zu nehmen, aber habe mich jetzt nun doch für das MIIF entschieden. Da es beide eigentlich gute Boards sind hat das MIIF bei mir das Rennen größtenteils wegen des Aussehens gemacht. Hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung.
> Eine riesen FSB-Rennsau benötige ich mit meinem Q6600 nicht wirklich und darum lässt sich da die leichte FSB-Schwäche des MIIF (ab 500+) in meinem Fall vernachlässigen.


 
Jep, das MIIF sieht einfach nur fett aus. 



cane87 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es dann wirklich habe werde ich mal berichten.
> Hoffe, dass die Patzer mit fehlender WLP und krummem PCB mittlerweile ausgebügelt wurden


 
Wenn das Board nicht zu krumm sein sollte, kannst du es trotzdem noch einbauen, es sollte funktionieren (siehe meine Bilder in diesem Thread)


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

Nachdem ASUS nun 2 ziemlich schlechte BIOSe rausgebracht hat, welche Probleme mit AHCI hatten, sollte es mit dem aktuellen (1602) besser werden. Aber Pustekuchen. Das AHCI Problem mag behoben sein, aber beim booten loopt mein Rechner immer zwischen "check CPU" und "det RAM". Die Einstellungen waren die gleichen, wie beim 1307er BIOS, was bisher tadellos läuft. 

Wie siehts bei euch aus?

Ich bin echt heilfroh, dass das MIIF Dual BIOS hat, denn sonst wäre ich schon verwzeifelt.


----------



## Robär (20. November 2008)

Bist definitiv nicht der einzige. Im Luxx sind ne Menge Leute am weinen. Alle wollen endlich nen gescheites OC Bios aber Pustekuchen.


----------



## SilentKilla (20. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Bist definitiv nicht der einzige. Im Luxx sind ne Menge Leute am weinen. Alle wollen endlich nen gescheites OC Bios aber Pustekuchen.



Das 1307er find ich schon sehr gescheit. Nur den Rest danach kannste vergessen.

Was ich gerne noch hätte, wäre das Regeln von 3-Pin CPU Lüftern direkt übers Mobo ohne den Einsatz von SpeedFan.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Bist definitiv nicht der einzige. Im Luxx sind ne Menge Leute am weinen. Alle wollen endlich nen gescheites OC Bios aber Pustekuchen.


 
Bei mir läuft das aktuelle Bios ohne Probleme und verursacht auch keine.


----------



## Robär (20. November 2008)

Hmm habsch nie gebraucht, obwohl ich es bei meinem jetzigen UT nicht schlecht finde.

Kann dir auch sagen, dass kanan, der mein altes Board hat, mit >1307 Probleme mit seiner X-Fi hatte. Die wollte partout nicht laufen. Find ich schon arm was Asus da für Bios Versionen einfach so ins Inet stellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Hmm habsch nie gebraucht, obwohl ich es bei meinem jetzigen UT nicht schlecht finde.
> 
> Kann dir auch sagen, dass kanan, der mein altes Board hat, mit >1307 Probleme mit seiner X-Fi hatte. Die wollte partout nicht laufen. Find ich schon arm was Asus da für Bios Versionen einfach so ins Inet stellt.


 
Mit meiner X-Fi habe ich keine Probleme, benutze aber auch das 1602 Bios.
Allerdings geht die beiliegende Soundkarte nicht.
Da kommt kein Ton raus, egal was ich einstelle oder mache.
Ist komplett im Eimer das Ding.


----------



## Robär (20. November 2008)

Ich könnte dir ja jetzt sagen schick es ein und lass dir ein neues geben. Aber ich glaub das steck ich mir mal


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir ja jetzt sagen schick es ein und lass dir ein neues geben. Aber ich glaub das steck ich mir mal


 
Würde sich aber lohnen. 
Verbogen war es mal wieder und das abgerissene Kabel der R.o.G. Beleuchtung muss ich nicht mehr erwähnen, oder?


----------



## Robär (20. November 2008)

Jup , wie kann man sowas nicht gleich reklamieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Jup , wie kann man sowas nicht gleich reklamieren


 
Weil ich genrevt war und endlich was in der Hand haben wollte.
Denk mal an dich und deine DFIs. 

Heute würde ich das MIIF gleich entsorgen und es nicht mehr kaufen.
Aber ich arbeite ja an einem neuen System.....


----------



## cane87 (22. November 2008)

Hi,

ich bekomme ja auch bald mein MIIF (leider Weihnachtsgeschenk  ) Ich habe mal eine günstige Minute abgewartet und mal ein kurzen Blick auf das Board riskiert .

Ich konnte schon mal mit Freude feststellen, dass das Board ganz gerade aussah und unter der Heatpipeverschraubung waren auch schon extra Unterlegscheiben montiert. Hoffe also, dass nicht mit so problemen ala quantenslipstream zu kämpfen habe.

@quantenslipstream: Noch mal Respekt, dass du so lange beim MIIF geblieben bist. Ich gaube ich wäre da schon vorher ausgeflippt


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

cane87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bekomme ja auch bald mein MIIF (leider Weihnachtsgeschenk  ) Ich habe mal eine günstige Minute abgewartet und mal ein kurzen Blick auf das Board riskiert .


 
Cool, du bekommst zu Weihnachten einen veralteten Sockel. Mein Beileid. 

Nee, kleiner Scherz. Das MIIF ist gut genug, welche CPU kommt den rein?



cane87 schrieb:


> Ich konnte schon mal mit Freude feststellen, dass das Board ganz gerade aussah und unter der Heatpipeverschraubung waren auch schon extra Unterlegscheiben montiert. Hoffe also, dass nicht mit so problemen ala quantenslipstream zu kämpfen habe.


 
Jep, die Unterlegscheiben sind inzwischen bei allen MIIF "serienmäßig".
Da hat Asus mal reagiert (hat ja auch gedauert).



cane87 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: Noch mal Respekt, dass du so lange beim MIIF geblieben bist. Ich gaube ich wäre da schon vorher ausgeflippt


 
Du hast mich im Computershop nicht gesehen, als mir aufgefallen ist, wie verbogen das Board wieder war und dass das Kabel abgerissen runterhing.


----------



## cane87 (22. November 2008)

Hi,

mein restliches System bleibt fast gleich. Hauptgrund für den Wechsel ist, dass ich mit meinem MSI P35 Neo2-FR relativ unzufrieden bin. 

1. blödes Layout mit Sata-Steckern, sodass ich meinen Scythe Musashi nicht auf meiner 4870 montieren kann
2. An-Aus-Bug vom P35 ab ca. 400MHz FSB
3. PCI-E 1.1 und kein CF möglich bzw. nur schlecht

Außerdem hat mich Aussehen des MIIF einfach umgehauen

Was am aktuellen System noch gewechelt wird ist wahrscheinlich der Prozessor vom aktuell verbauten Q6600 (VID 1,325) auf einen Q6700 (VID 1,235) (genaueres findet man in folgendem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/30745-q6600-gegen-q6700-tauschen.html)

Wirklich schlimm, dass der 775 jetzt langsam abgelöst wird finde ich eigentlich nicht. Bis ein relativ gut getakteter Quad mal zu der Bremse im System wird dauert es glaube ich noch ein wenig.

Würde ich mir jetzt ein komplett neues System zusammenstellen würde ich evlt. über einen i7 nachdenken. Da meins aber im Moment noch recht gut da steht kommt das für mich nicht in Frage


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

cane87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein restliches System bleibt fast gleich. Hauptgrund für den Wechsel ist, dass ich mit meinem MSI P35 Neo2-FR relativ unzufrieden bin.
> 
> ...


 
Du weißt, dass CF nurt eingeschränkt möglich ist, oder?
Also 2x 8 Lanes statt 2x 16 Lanes.
Aber das MIIF geht beim Übertakten sehr gut, da konnte mein altes P5Q Pro nicht mithalten.



cane87 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat mich Aussehen des MIIF einfach umgehauen


 
Jep, ich konnte die Augen auch nicht davon wegbekommen. 



cane87 schrieb:


> Was am aktuellen System noch gewechelt wird ist wahrscheinlich der Prozessor vom aktuell verbauten Q6600 (VID 1,325) auf einen Q6700 (VID 1,235) (genaueres findet man in folgendem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/30745-q6600-gegen-q6700-tauschen.html)
> 
> Wirklich schlimm, dass der 775 jetzt langsam abgelöst wird finde ich eigentlich nicht. Bis ein relativ gut getakteter Quad mal zu der Bremse im System wird dauert es glaube ich noch ein wenig.


 
Das denke ich auch, bis mein E8600 zu langsam wird, dauert es noch eine Weile.



cane87 schrieb:


> Würde ich mir jetzt ein komplett neues System zusammenstellen würde ich evlt. über einen i7 nachdenken. Da meins aber im Moment noch recht gut da steht kommt das für mich nicht in Frage


 
Ich im Augenblick wohl nicht, mein neues System wird sicherlich auf den Deneb setzen.


----------



## cane87 (23. November 2008)

Das das MIIF keine vollen 2x16 PCI-E 2.0 Lanes hat weiß ich. Meiner Meinung nach kann man es aber zu Not mit ein paar Prozent abstrichen trotzdem dafür nutzen und besser als die 1x16+1x4 PCI-E 1.1 Konsterlation meines aktuellen MBs ist es auf jeden Fall . 
Es steht ja auch noch nicht fest, ob ich mal eine 2te Graka dazuhole. Ich wollte halt gerne ein MB mit dem mir diese Möglichkeit noch offen steht. 



> Ich im Augenblick wohl nicht, mein neues System wird sicherlich auf den Deneb setzen.



Das könnte bei mir auch passieren. War seit dem ersten Athlon 64 eigentlich immer bei AMD (3000+, 4000+, 3800 X2). Da der Phenom aber so ******* wurde bin ich dann doch ins Intel Lager gewechselt. Was mich mittlerweise etwas von der AMD Plattform weggebracht hat, sind die meist nicht so toll wirkenden AM2+ Boards. Kenne da keins, was es mit einem MIIF sowohl funktionell als auch vom Aussehen aufnehmen könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

cane87 schrieb:


> Das das MIIF keine vollen 2x16 PCI-E 2.0 Lanes hat weiß ich. Meiner Meinung nach kann man es aber zu Not mit ein paar Prozent abstrichen trotzdem dafür nutzen und besser als die 1x16+1x4 PCI-E 1.1 Konsterlation meines aktuellen MBs ist es auf jeden Fall .
> Es steht ja auch noch nicht fest, ob ich mal eine 2te Graka dazuhole. Ich wollte halt gerne ein MB mit dem mir diese Möglichkeit noch offen steht.


 
Die Möglichkeit hast du natürlich, auch wenn ich persönlich kein Crossfire machen würde.



cane87 schrieb:


> Das könnte bei mir auch passieren. War seit dem ersten Athlon 64 eigentlich immer bei AMD (3000+, 4000+, 3800 X2). Da der Phenom aber so ******* wurde bin ich dann doch ins Intel Lager gewechselt. Was mich mittlerweise etwas von der AMD Plattform weggebracht hat, sind die meist nicht so toll wirkenden AM2+ Boards. Kenne da keins, was es mit einem MIIF sowohl funktionell als auch vom Aussehen aufnehmen könnte.


 
Stimmt schon, die AMD Boards sehen alle nicht sehr anziehend aus, aber die Technik darf man nicht unterschätzen. Was die Chipsätze angeht, sind die 790GX erste Sahne.
Und was die Funktionen angeht, da braucht sich AMD sicher nicht hinter Intel verstecken.
Für den Preis des MIIF bekommt man bei AMD ein High End Board.


----------



## devic (23. November 2008)

Naja, Beispielsweise das ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe ist ein sehr schickes Board.

Aber das gehört hier nicht Jungs  Freue mich, dass der Thread immernoch so genutzt wird


----------



## devic (7. Dezember 2008)

*__________________________________**

7. Dezember 2008 Update
< Neues Layout >
__________________________________*

Muss nur noch die Bildchen anpassen. Bei den Überschriften und dem Header hab ich es schon gemacht.​


----------



## Robär (7. Dezember 2008)

Sieht schick aus. Jetzt alle Bilder schön im Forum hochladen und du bekommst nen Keks


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus. Jetzt alle Bilder schön im Forum hochladen und du bekommst nen Keks


 
Vorallem in einer höheren Auflösung...


----------



## devic (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man das aus den anderen Foren kopiert, werden halt die "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steampunk (8. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin und Hallo, mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum 

Ich bin seit 3 Wochen nun auch glücklicher Besitzer eines MIIF, zum Glück hab ich die neue Revision mit Unterlegscheiben an den NB-Schrauben bekommen. 
Ich muß sagen das Board läuft stabiler als mein vorheriges Asus P5Q-WS. Die OC-Möglichkeiten sind ja enorm für ein P45, muß mich aber noch ein wenig in die Materie reinarbeiten. Zur Zeit läuft mein Q9450 mit 4x 3,6GHz (siehe auch sysprofile). 
Mit dem P5Q-WS hatte ich die CPU auch auf dem Wert, musste aber V-Core auf 1,285V erhöhen, beim MIIF reichen knapp 1,25V.
Allerdings musste ich wie bei meinen vorherigen Asus-Boards vorher die V-Dimm manuell erhöhen, da meine Reaper nur mit 1,8V angefahren wurden, erst mit 2,1V bzw. 2,2V OC'd laufen diese stabil bei Vollauslastung des Systems.
Speeding HDD find ich ne tolle Sache, hab 2x Samsung 500GB T166 dran, darauf sind meine Spiele installiert. Raid0 ist zwar ne tolle Sache, aber Vista lass ich dann doch lieber auf ner normalen HDD. Vllt. kann mich ja jemand vom Gegenteil überzeugen  
Als CPU-Kühlung nutze ich den Cooler Master V8, passt wunderbar an den Lamellen vorbei und ist angenehm leise. 
Das Ganze ist in einen Cooler Master HAF 932 verbaut, da konnte ich sogar den Seitenwandlüfter drinlassen und hab damit quasi noch ne tolle NB-Kühlung.

Alles in allem ist das MIIF das erste ROG-Board, das mich überzeugt hat nach so einem Fehlgriff wie mein altes Striker Extreme...


----------



## Robär (8. Dezember 2008)

Jup für ein Quad ist das Board echt gut. Für einen Dualcore eher bescheiden


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Dezember 2008)

Da gratuliere ich dir sehr, dass du zufrieden bist mit deinem MIIF. 
Ja, das Board ist sehr gut, wenn es läuft und siehr megageil aus.
Aber ich kann im Gegesatz zu Robär sagen, dass auch der Core 2 Duo sehr gut auf dem Board geht, kommt aber wie immer darauf an, dass man ein gutes Exemplar erwischt.


----------



## devic (8. Dezember 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Jup für ein Quad ist das Board echt gut. Für einen Dualcore eher bescheiden



Das kann man so nicht sagen. Der max. FSB bei Quads ist auch sehr bescheiden. Man kommt meist nicht viel weiter wie auf X38/X48 Brettern auch.

Durchschnitts-FSB beim Dual scheint ~520Mhz zu sein, beim Quad ~460-470Mhz.


----------



## Robär (8. Dezember 2008)

Oh dachte die laufen etwas besser im Vergleich. Naja weiß auch nicht was die Leutchen von Asus mit dem Board gemacht haben.


----------



## devic (8. Dezember 2008)

Leider nicht wirklich. Das dickste Ergebnis was ich bisher gesehen haben waren 500x6 2min Prime Small mit einem Q6600.


----------



## Robär (8. Dezember 2008)

WTF?!

Das ist ja mal richtig raus.


----------



## devic (8. Dezember 2008)

Nochmal bitte 
Damit war das dickste Ergebnis mit einem Quad gemeint 

*Edit:*
Guckt mal hier. Sind zwar nur 15min, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10782694&postcount=2461


----------



## Robär (9. Dezember 2008)

Scheit so als ob das Bios 1802 was bringt, oder?


----------



## devic (9. Dezember 2008)

Man müsste mal erfahren ob er sich jetzt erst richtig am High-FSB versucht hat oder ob es mit älteren BIOS-Verisonen wirklich nicht funktioniert hat. User haben berichtet, dass beim 1802 der im BIOS eingestellt FSB nicht übernommen wird 

Naja, jetzt ist erstmal ein Asus Commando auf dem Weg zu mir  Mal sehn was ich mit dem P5K Deluxe mache, wobei mir das zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen ist um es wegzugeben.


----------



## Steampunk (11. Dezember 2008)

Neues BIOS 1802 seit gestern verfügbar:

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Maximus_II_Formula/

Kommentare aus dem Asus-Forum:

Multiplier bug seems to be fixed vs 1702. Seems to boot a bit faster also. No crashes since yesterday yet.

Changelog 1802

1. Add "Intel(R) C-STATE tech" item
2. Revise CPU Speed when "Ai Overclock Tuner" is "Auto"
3. Fix MultiBug
4. Fix CoreCountNumber
5. Fix Intel 45nm Quad Core CPU ustability issue
6. Fix show wrong Vcore in AI Suite
7. Fix it take too many time to detect SATA Device under AHCI Mode



Edit: ich seh grad daß es das BIOS wohl schon n paar Tage länger gibt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2008)

Das Bios habe ich mir jetzt nicht raufgeschoben, weil mein MIIF ohne Probleme läuft,
abgesehen vom Ausfall zweier USB Ports.


----------



## Robär (11. Dezember 2008)

Einschicken


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Einschicken


 
Gleich wegschmeißen.


----------



## Robär (11. Dezember 2008)

Wohl die beste Lösung 

Warum konnte das Board nicht einfach so sein wie es bis FSB 500 war


----------



## Lowraider80 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, wer kann mir bei den ASUS Maximus II Formula im BIOS bei den Einstellungen helfen? Ich habe 2x1 GB Corsair DDR2 1066 (PC 8500) drin aber er zeigt mir bei CPUz an das ich nur PC 6400 drinne hätte! meine ICQ-Nummer lautet: 297792223

Schönen Dank
Lowraider80


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2008)

Lowraider80 schrieb:


> Hallo, wer kann mir bei den ASUS Maximus II Formula im BIOS bei den Einstellungen helfen? Ich habe 2x1 GB Corsair DDR2 1066 (PC 8500) drin aber er zeigt mir bei CPUz an das ich nur PC 6400 drinne hätte!!! meine ICQ-Nummer lautet: 297792223
> 
> Schönen Dank
> Lowraider80


 
Du musst im Bios bei DRAM Frequency den "Auto" auf den Wert deiner RAMs stellen.
Das machst du mit den "plus" und "minus" Tasten des Nummernblocks.


----------



## Lowraider80 (12. Dezember 2008)

ok ich schaue mal nach! melde mich gleich nochmal!

so, es stand auf DDR2-1066! was nun?

sysProfile: ID: 43164 - Lowraider80


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2008)

Wie meinst du das?
Wenn du den RAM im Bios auf 1066MHz einstellst, dann läuft er auch damit.
Du musst vielleicht die Spannung anheben, 2 Volt sollten reichen.


----------



## Lowraider80 (12. Dezember 2008)

aso, macht der das nicht automatisch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2008)

Lowraider80 schrieb:


> aso, macht der das nicht automatisch????


 
Nö, wenn du auch dort noch "auto" hast, kann er die wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf 1066MHz anheben, weil das Board dafür mehr Spannung braucht.
Die Spannung für den RAM auf 2.0 Volt anheben und dann sollte es gehen.
Müsste sowas wie DRAM Voltage sein.


----------



## Lowraider80 (12. Dezember 2008)

so hab den RAM jetzt auf 2,0950 angehoben


----------



## Lowraider80 (12. Dezember 2008)

also unter CPUz hat sich nix geändert, es wird unter MAX BANDWITCH DDR2 6400 angezeigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2008)

Werden deine RAMs eigentlich laut Asus unterstützt?


----------



## Lowraider80 (12. Dezember 2008)

das ist eine gute frage. wo kann ich denn da schauen


----------



## Lowraider80 (12. Dezember 2008)

laut Corsair ist der RAM kompatibel


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2008)

Lowraider80 schrieb:


> laut Corsair ist der RAM kompatibel


 
Du musst aber bei Asus nachgucken und nicht bei Corsair.


----------



## Robär (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann dir sagen, dass die Corsair, bei richtigen Einstellungen, 1A drauf laufen.


----------



## Lowraider80 (13. Dezember 2008)

verrat mir mal wo ich da schauen soll ich finde bei denen nix auf der hp. vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal nen link schicken.


----------



## Robär (13. Dezember 2008)

Entweder schaust du mal auf die 1. Seite, dort sind die Speicherriegel, welche die Leute hier oder aus dem Luxx zusammen mit dem Board fahren.



devic schrieb:


> Kompatibler RAM:
> 
> * 2x 1GB A-DATA Vitesta Extreme DDR2-800
> * 2x 1GB Corsair XMS2 DHX DDR2-800
> ...



oder schau mal in die QLV Liste zum Board: QVL List Download


----------



## devic (13. Dezember 2008)

Die QVL ist übrigens auch auf der ersten Seite zu finden. 
Irgendwie schade, dass die Leute sich nicht erstmal den ersten Post durchlesen bevor sie fragen... Dafür ist er doch gedacht.


----------



## berti----1982 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 

Habe ein merkwürdiges Problem. Wenn ich meine Kiste anschalte startet der Rechner kurz, geht wieder aus und nach ca. 3 Sek. wieder an.   Kann das irgent ne Einstellung im Bios verursachen ?

Gruß Berti und frohe Weihnacht


----------



## Robär (25. Dezember 2008)

Is völlig normal und bei jedem anderen Board auch so, sobald man etwas übertaktet/Speicherteiler umstellt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe ein merkwürdiges Problem. Wenn ich meine Kiste anschalte startet der Rechner kurz, geht wieder aus und nach ca. 3 Sek. wieder an.   Kann das irgent ne Einstellung im Bios verursachen ?
> 
> Gruß Berti und frohe Weihnacht



du meinst das passiert immer bei jedem anschalten, oder nur nachdem du übertaktet hast ?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe ein merkwürdiges Problem. Wenn ich meine Kiste anschalte startet der Rechner kurz, geht wieder aus und nach ca. 3 Sek. wieder an. Kann das irgent ne Einstellung im Bios verursachen ?
> 
> Gruß Berti und frohe Weihnacht


 
Nimmst du den Rechner abends komplett vom Stromnetz, also schaltest du die Steckerleiste aus?


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> du meinst das passiert immer bei jedem anschalten, oder nur nachdem du übertaktet hast ?
> 
> mfg



Ja das passiert immer .


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimmst du den Rechner abends komplett vom Stromnetz, also schaltest du die Steckerleiste aus?



Ja ich mach die Steckerleiste aus.


----------



## Robär (25. Dezember 2008)

Reicht dir die Antwort nicht, die ich dir gegeben habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Ja ich mach die Steckerleiste aus.


 
Dann ist das Verhalten normal.
Beschwer dich bei Intel, warum dein Rechner das macht. 

Oder hol dir ein AMD System, da ist das nicht. 



			
				Robär schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht dir die Antwort nicht, die ich dir gegeben habe


 
Was hast du denn gesagt?


----------



## Robär (25. Dezember 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Is völlig normal und bei jedem anderen Board auch so, sobald man etwas übertaktet/Speicherteiler umstellt.



Bitte, gleich nach seiner Frage...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Bitte, gleich nach seiner Frage...


 
Er meint aber, dass wenn er seinen Rechner vom Stromnetzt nimmt, dieser dann kurz ausgeht, nachdem er eingeschaltet wurde und danach erst startet.
Ist bei meinem auch so und ich habe inzwischen nichts mehr übertaktet.


----------



## Robär (25. Dezember 2008)

Du hast mit Sicherheit nen anderen *Speicherteiler* drin, nämlich 1066MHz. Wenn du auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzt sollte er eigentlich gleich durchbooten. Hab das schon verstanden.


----------



## devic (25. Dezember 2008)

Ist der Boot-Loop. Gibts schon seit dem 965P-Chipsatz


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ich besitze zwar ein Striker 2 Extreme, hoffe aber das man mir hier ein paar Antworten geben kann.

Ich hab folgendes Prob. und zwar hängt mein Rechner immer im "CODEINIT" fest und bootet nicht weiter. Reset funzt auch nicht, CMOS geht auch nicht. RAM´s tauschen, auch fehlanzeige. 

ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. hatte das vorher auch ein paar mal, aber da hat er sich meistens gefangen. Nur jetzt will er nicht mehr. Kann es am Speichercontroller liegen, oder was ganz anderes?

MfG Equilibrium


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2008)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich besitze zwar ein Striker 2 Extreme, hoffe aber das man mir hier ein paar Antworten geben kann.
> 
> ...


 
Da würde ich echt mal einen Thread aufmachen.
Hier bist du total falsch mit deiner Sache.

Allerdings wundert mich beim NForce Chipsatz für Intel eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Dezember 2008)

ja mach ich dann mal!


----------



## Inquisitor_Kryptman (30. Dezember 2008)

Servus, wollt mal fragen ob jemand anders auch mal diese Problem hatte:

Habe die BIOS Flashbackfunktion genutzt um die Einstellungen der beiden BIOS zu synchronisieren.  Danach ging nix mehr.  Ich steck die Machine an, und auf dem LCD Poster kommt "Welcome".  Dann schalte ich das Ding an, LCD Poster immer noch "Welcome".  Nach 3 Sekunden geht er in den Soft off, LCD Poster sagt "PWR_OFF".  Dann startet er von selbst wieder, und nach 3 Sekunden wieder aus.  Kein POST, kein Bild, kein NIX!!  Habe ASUS angeschrieben und soll nun das Board einschicken.  Anscheinend schrottet die BIOS Flashbackfunktion manchmal beide BIOS samt dem Bootblock, somit ist auch keine BIOS Recovery mit dem Crashfree BIOS mehr möglich.  

SCHE*?E!!  Hatte das Ding 3 Tage und schon ein so schwerer Fehler.  Hat jemand positive Erfahrungen mit dem Flashback gemacht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

Inquisitor_Kryptman schrieb:


> SCHE*?E!! Hatte das Ding 3 Tage und schon ein so schwerer Fehler. Hat jemand positive Erfahrungen mit dem Flashback gemacht?


 
Tut mir sehr Leid, dass dein Board dabei hopps gegangen ist. 
Ich wusste noch nicht mal, dass es diese Funktion überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Robär (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich habs auch nie benutzt. Ich hab das Originale immer auf einem Baustein gelassen, wenn ich ein Bios zerschieße oder wenn ein neues Bios wieder elendig verbuggt war konnte ich so schnell rausfinden woran es liegt


----------



## Inquisitor_Kryptman (2. Januar 2009)

Hab Mail von Asus bekommen...  Muß das Board einschicken.  In den ASUS Foren wird auch kein gutes Wort über die Flashback Funktion verloren.  Na ja, ist egal.  Nach mehrtägigem Googlen ist mir jetzt klar geworden "Finger weg vom Flashback..."


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2009)

Inquisitor_Kryptman schrieb:


> Hab Mail von Asus bekommen... Muß das Board einschicken. In den ASUS Foren wird auch kein gutes Wort über die Flashback Funktion verloren. Na ja, ist egal. Nach mehrtägigem Googlen ist mir jetzt klar geworden "Finger weg vom Flashback..."


 
Das mit dem Flashback habe ich inzwischen auch nachgelesen, gut, dass ich diesen Unsinn nicht benutze.
Tja, so ist das eben mit teuren Boards, da sind Funktionen drauf, die eigentlich niemand braucht.


----------



## berti----1982 (5. Januar 2009)

hallo Leutz 

kann mir jmand sagen was "DET VRam"  auf dem LCD Poster bedeutet ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## devic (6. Januar 2009)

Deine Grafikkarte wird gerade "geladen". Bzw der VRAM "detected".


----------



## berti----1982 (6. Januar 2009)

Da ihr euch ja alle so schön auskennt könnt ihr mir bestimmt auch sagen ob ich diesen Ram 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - ab DDR2-1150 - OCZ DIMM 2 GB DDR2-1200 Kit

betreiben kann ?


----------



## devic (6. Januar 2009)

Die OCZ Flex stehen schon auf der ersten Seite als DDR2-1200. Denke dann wird es mit den Reapern auch keine Probleme geben


----------



## berti----1982 (6. Januar 2009)

Dann hab ich gleich noch ne Frage an euch es gibt doch zu dem Board diesen kleinen Lüfter dazu für die Spannungswandler. Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob das Ding sich über haubt lohnt und wie laut der Lüfter ist ? Habt ihr den montiert ?


----------



## devic (6. Januar 2009)

Jop ist dabei. Wenn ich Held es endlich mal schaffen würde die Bilder anständig reinzustellen, hättest du gar nicht fragen müssen...
Der Lüfter wird eigentlich nur verwendet, wenn man eine WaKü hat, NB, SB und SpaWas aber nicht wassergekühlt werden.

*Edit:*
Sehe gerade, dass du eine WaKü hast. Wenn du das Board nicht unter Wasser stellen willst, ist der Lüfter eventuell empfehlenswert. |mcp| hat vom Forumdeluxx hat auch CPU und GPU unter Wasser, das Board jedoch nicht und nutzt diesen Lüfter trotzdem nicht. Selbst kann ich zu dem Lüfter zu Lautstärke und Leistungsfähigkeit nichts sagen, weil ich ihn nie genutzt habe.


----------



## berti----1982 (7. Januar 2009)

devic schrieb:


> Jop ist dabei. Wenn ich Held es endlich mal schaffen würde die Bilder anständig reinzustellen, hättest du gar nicht fragen müssen...
> Der Lüfter wird eigentlich nur verwendet, wenn man eine WaKü hat, NB, SB und SpaWas aber nicht wassergekühlt werden.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Sehe gerade, dass du eine WaKü hast. Wenn du das Board nicht unter Wasser stellen willst, ist der Lüfter eventuell empfehlenswert. |mcp| hat vom Forumdeluxx hat auch CPU und GPU unter Wasser, das Board jedoch nicht und nutzt diesen Lüfter trotzdem nicht. Selbst kann ich zu dem Lüfter zu Lautstärke und Leistungsfähigkeit nichts sagen, weil ich ihn nie genutzt habe.



Ah ok danke danke


----------



## Marc1993 (8. Januar 2009)

HEy,...

Bin auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Asus Maximus II Fomula. 

Leider klappts noch nich so ganz mim übertakten. 

CPU - E8400 E0 Stepping
Ram - OCZ Reaper 1150
Mobo - is ja klar ( BIOS 1702 ( 1901 ) 

So ich hab mal im Anhang meine BIOS Einstellungen, ja ich weis meine Rams haben wenig Takt, auf dem Bild will ich aber erst mal mein FSB austesten.

Das Problem ist das das Board ab 3.8 GHz streickt. Prime bricht immer wieder ab. 

Des weiteren kann ich den Multi nicht auf 6x fixen. Egal was ich einstell, der Multi geht immer auf 9x hoch. Hab ich vielleicht was falsch eingestellt ?
Tipps?

Danke schonmalö,


mfg Marc


----------



## berti----1982 (8. Januar 2009)

Marc1993 schrieb:


> HEy,...
> 
> Bin auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Asus Maximus II Fomula.
> 
> ...


----------



## devic (8. Januar 2009)

Strap immer so niedrig wie möglich halten. Die meisten nutzen 333, weil dort der 1:1 Teiler zur Verfügung steht.

MfG


----------



## Robär (8. Januar 2009)

Und Strap 400 soll etwas stabiler laufen.


----------



## Marc1993 (8. Januar 2009)

HEy,

Danke für die Hilfe. Mit Auto kann ich den Multi fixen.. 

Nun hab ich FSB 420 erreicht, ab 430 kommt eine Fehlermeldung beim Booten von Windows das eine Datei fehlt und ich die CD einlegen soll.
Was muss ich dan anders einstellen? Wenn ich wieder auf FSB 420 zurück setz lauft wieder alles prima 


mfg Marc


----------



## berti----1982 (8. Januar 2009)

Marc1993 schrieb:


> HEy,
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe. Mit Auto kann ich den Multi fixen..
> 
> ...



siehste geht doch .

dann leg halt die CD mal ein


----------



## Robär (8. Januar 2009)

Die CD wird dir da nicht helfen 

Wenn das so nicht funktioniert musst du mal VTT oder vNB erhöhen. Sind die FSB 420 Prime Stable? Wenn ja hast du nen anderes Problem.


----------



## Marc1993 (8. Januar 2009)

420 sind Prime Stable...  Wie hoch kann ich die VTT bzw. Nothbridge Voltage machn?


----------



## devic (8. Januar 2009)

Der NB kannst du auf Dauer 1,35V geben.
Bei der VTT würde ich mit einem Wolfdale nicht über 1,18V gehen.


----------



## Robär (8. Januar 2009)

Find das bei dir auch schon recht hoch, ich hab damals VTT 1.14V und vNB 1.14V gebraucht, wohlgemerkt bei FSB 500.


----------



## devic (8. Januar 2009)

Ich sogar 1,1V VTT, 1,5V PLL und 1,14V NB, wenn wir schon beim Schwanzvergleichen sind


----------



## Robär (9. Januar 2009)

Ähh, geil


----------



## devic (9. Januar 2009)




----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2009)

devic schrieb:


> Ich sogar 1,1V VTT, 1,5V PLL und 1,14V NB, wenn wir schon beim Schwanzvergleichen sind


 
Was ihr immer so vergleicht. 
Verdammt, ich muss mein MIIF schon wieder umtauschen.


----------



## Robär (9. Januar 2009)

Ich wird das Mistding einfach nur noch in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Ich wird das Mistding einfach nur noch in die Tonne kloppen


 
Jetzt muss ich täglich einen CMOS Reset machen, damit das Teil überhaupt startet. Woran liegt das denn bloß? 

Na ja, ich habe meinen Computerladen angerufen und der sagt mir, dass er es umtauschen wird, Knete zurück will er nicht machen.
Mir auch egal, dann warte ich eben solange, bis er ein neues MIIF hat und dann tausche ich um.
Nächste Woche kommt der Deneb, mal sehen, wie gut das M3A79-T Deluxe ist.


----------



## Robär (9. Januar 2009)

Zumindest umgehst du schonmal den lausigen Marvell IDE Controller


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Zumindest umgehst du schonmal den lausigen Marvell IDE Controller


 
Das wird einer der Höhepunkte sein.


----------



## devic (10. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich täglich einen CMOS Reset machen, damit das Teil überhaupt startet. Woran liegt das denn bloß?
> 
> Na ja, ich habe meinen Computerladen angerufen und der sagt mir, dass er es umtauschen wird, Knete zurück will er nicht machen.
> Mir auch egal, dann warte ich eben solange, bis er ein neues MIIF hat und dann tausche ich um.
> Nächste Woche kommt der Deneb, mal sehen, wie gut das M3A79-T Deluxe ist.


Du bist aber auch extrem gestraft... Wie viele M2Fs hast du jetzt schon eingeschickt?


Robär schrieb:


> Zumindest umgehst du schonmal den lausigen Marvell IDE Controller


Das könnte er auch mit SATA-Geräten. Meiner ist im BIOS deaktiviert beim P5Q Dlx.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

devic schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch extrem gestraft... Wie viele M2Fs hast du jetzt schon eingeschickt?


 
Das ist jetzt das dritte, was zurückgehen wird.
Aber alle guten Dinge sind ja bekanntlich vier. 



devic schrieb:


> Das könnte er auch mit SATA-Geräten. Meiner ist im BIOS deaktiviert beim P5Q Dlx.


 
Ich benutze aber meine IDE Platten um davon zu booten. 
Habe eine Ewigkeit dafür gebraucht, bis das geklappt hat. 
Was für ein grotten Controller.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt das dritte, was zurückgehen wird.
> Aber alle guten Dinge sind ja bekanntlich vier.



Und wieviel braucht es bis du einsiehst das es nix taugt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Und wieviel braucht es bis du einsiehst das es nix taugt?


 
Ich werde einfach immer wieder von dieser fetten Optik geblendet.


----------



## Robär (12. Januar 2009)

Immer diese Optikfetischisten 

Leider bin ich auch drauf raufgefallen, allerdings brauchte ich nur ein Board


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Leider bin ich auch drauf raufgefallen, allerdings brauchte ich nur ein Board


 
Ich bin dem MIIF verfallen und strecke jedes Mal beide Arme in den Himmel, wenn ich es eingeschaltet kriege.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Januar 2009)

Wie Quanti is dein MIIF so bockig.  
Meins rennt wie Sau, nicht so wie mein Striker II Formula das ewig heis war und gelegentlich beim zocken ausgestiegen is.
Oke das erste was ich Bios gemacht habe war den Marvell IDE/SATA Controler zu deaktivieren. <- da dieser vom P5N-T Deluxe bekannt ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Oke das erste was ich Bios gemacht habe war den Marvell IDE/SATA Controler zu deaktivieren. <- da dieser vom P5N-T Deluxe bekannt ist.


 
Du glücklicher. 
Da ich aber meine IDE Platten brauche, komme ich nicht umhin das grottige Teil zu benutzen.


----------



## riedochs (12. Januar 2009)

Ihr seit viel zu gutmütig. Spätestens beim 2.Board hätte ich den Laden rund gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ihr seit viel zu gutmütig. Spätestens beim 2.Board hätte ich den Laden rund gemacht.


 
Daher gibt es jetzt auch den Phenom II bei mir.
Mal sehen, wie der so ist und ob das Asus Board vom Start weg läuft.


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Januar 2009)

Ihr habt Probleme, tztztz. 

Bei mir läuft seit dem 1802er BIOS alles wunderprächtig *3 mal auf Holz klopf*. Es war jedoch doof, dass ASUS seit dem 1307er satte 5 BIOS Versionen rausbringen musste, bis bei mir wieder alles glatt lief. Bei allen Versionen dazwischen gabs immer kleine aber ärgerliche Problemchen.

Ich hoffe ihr werdet mit euren nächsten Boards so glücklich, wie ich es mit meinem MIIF bin.  *duck und weg*


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr werdet mit euren nächsten Boards so glücklich, wie ich es mit meinem MIIF bin.  *duck und weg*



Wieso, mein MIIF ist doch super, sofern ich es nur betrachte und ncht einschalte.


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, mein MIIF ist doch super, sofern ich es nur betrachte und ncht einschalte.



LOL 

Machts sich bestimmt auch super als Briefbeschwerer.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ihr seit viel zu gutmütig. Spätestens beim 2.Board hätte ich den Laden rund gemacht.



Jep ich gebs zu. Mit ASUS bin ich viel zu gutmütig. Nach etlichen RMAS (ich hab auf gehört zu zählen) sollte man doch mal nachdenklich werden.
Aber das Bios von Gigabyte is mir einfach zu kompliziert und zu unübersichtlich.
Da is ASUS viel schöner und mit dem Intel Chipsatz muss man beim Übertakten nicht mehr rechnen macht alles das Bios.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

Das MIIF war das erste Board von Asus, das Zicken gemacht hat, ansonsten bin ich noch nie von denen enttäuscht worden.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Januar 2009)

Beim mir is es Genau das Gegenteil ich kann den FSB beim MIIF ohne Probleme auf 500 Mhz anheben was bei meinen 780i Boards immer mit nicht Booten und Bluescreens quittiert wurde.
Und auch so läuft das Board einiges stabiler und der VDORP hält sich auch in Grenzen und geht nicht bis auf -0,8Volt runter.


----------



## Robär (13. Januar 2009)

Bist dir sicher, dass du 0,8V meinst, find ich dann doch etwas zu extrem 

Du hast auch recht, dass FSB 500 schön leicht zu erreichen sind, aber versuch mal FSB 533 stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Bist dir sicher, dass du 0,8V meinst, find ich dann doch etwas zu extrem



Beim P5N-T Deluxe schon wenn man Loadline Calibration deaktiviert is wirklich ein VDrop von 0,8V und bei aktiver Loadline sinds 0,5.

Beim MIIF sind es maximal 0,06 volt bei deaktivierter Loadline Calibration.

Also die ASUS NV Borads für Intel sind wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Robär (13. Januar 2009)

WTF?! du stellst vCore 2.0V ein und rauskommen tun 1.2V. Wer will denn damit arbeiten?!


----------



## Paule_87 (15. Januar 2009)

Hier kommt schon das nächste Problemkind mit seinem Auaweh am Asus MIIF. 
Das Board gibt die ganze Zeit ein leises aber hochfrequentes "Fiepen" von sich. Also ob man einen Tinitus hat. Ich hab schon alles probiert und sämtliche Hardware gewechselt, sogar 2 andere Boards probiert, das problem tritt nur beim verbauten System mit diesem Board auf. Daher schließe ich, dass es am Board liegt. 

Hat jemand das gleiche problem und es gelöst?

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

Das werden die Spannungswandler auf dem Board sein, dagegen kannst du nicht wirklich etwas machen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Paule_87 (15. Januar 2009)

na tolle Wurst...für mich ein Grund das Board um zu tauschen...


----------



## devic (15. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht sind es auch die Grafikkarten in Verbindung mit dem Board. Oder gibt es die Geräusche auch auf dem Desktop von sich?


----------



## Paule_87 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich habe alle Komponenten ausgetauscht, das Geräusch bleibt. 
Getestet wurde das Board mit:
2 verschiedenen Netzteilen (Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W & Xilence 800W Gaming Edition), 2 CPU´s (C2D E8400 & E8600), 4 GB Apogee GT R2-1150-4GDHS DDR2-1150 (PC2-9200) CL 5-5-5-15, 2.1 Volt & Kingston HyperX 4GB KHX8500D2K2/2G DDR21066 (PC2-8500) CL5-5-5-15 2,2V, 3 Festplatten (Samsung HD252HJ, HD501LJ & HD642JJ), 2 DVD-Brennern (LG GH22LP20 & GH22NP20), 2 Grafikkarten (XFX GeForce 9800GTX XXX & XFX 9800GTX+ 785M Black Edition), 2 Boxen (Logitech X-230 & Creative Inspire 280), und 2 Monitore (HP w2207h & w2228h). 

Es bleibt dieses lästige Geräusch. Mit einem Asus Rampage Formula (X48) & P5E Deluxe (X48) sowie einem Gigabyte EX38-DS4 ist nichts zu hören. Nur bei Verwendung dieses Maximus 2 Formula.

Achja ich muss mal horchen, ob es nur im Windowsbetrieb oder auch schon beim Booten fiept. Meld mich wieder


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

Paule_87 schrieb:


> Achja ich muss mal horchen, ob es nur im Windowsbetrieb oder auch schon beim Booten fiept. Meld mich wieder


 
Von meinem MIIF höre ich absolut nichts, egal wie nah ich mit dem Ohr rangehe.


----------



## Paule_87 (16. Januar 2009)

Also das Fiepen hört man beim Booten, im BIOS und im Windowsbetrieb bei Volllast oder auch IDLE, also immer.

Jetzt spinnt auch noch die EPU Six Engine rum, verbraucht kontinuierlich 50% CPU Last. Neuinstallation bringt auch nix...ach alles kagge...


----------



## Robär (16. Januar 2009)

EPU find ich allgemein einfach nur blöde, vorallem wenn man übertakten will unbedingt deinstallieren! Hast schonmal EPU deinstalliert und geschaut ob dann dein Problem behoben ist. Schließlich greift die Software auf das Mainboard etc. zu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

Habe ich eigentllich schon erwähnt, dass mein viertes MIIF jetzt am Laufen ist? 
Ganz gerade war es auch dieses Mal nicht, aber daran gewöhnt man sich ja inzwischen. Immer hin war nichts kaputt. Aber interessanter Weise war noch ein Bios von August drauf (gibt einem doch zu denken ).
Auch hier wieder die Unterlegscheiben für die Northbridge.


----------



## Paule_87 (17. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich hab die EPU Six Engine schon deinstalliert, dieses "Fiepen" bleibt aber. Außerdem würde ich die EPU schon gern nutzen um ein bisschen Strom zu sparen. Beim Übertakten stört sie auch nicht, das Tool ist dann ja inaktiv.
Naja aber wenn ich das Tool nun installiere verursacht es wie gesagt permanent 50% CPU Last, keine Ahnung wieso. Hab kein Bock, das System nochmal neu auf zu setzen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder die Unterlegscheiben für die Northbridge.



Wie wird die bei dir so heiß oder was???
Also meine NB wird 45°C unter Volllast warm.


----------



## Robär (19. Januar 2009)

Nein - irgendwann hat Asus gecheckt, dass bei 70% der Leuten die NB aufgrund zu hoher Temps verreckt. Das war bei der ersten Charge. Bei den nächsten haben sie standardmäßig Unterlegscheiben verbaut um den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen.

Vielleicht sollten die sich aber auch mal um ihre Leute/Maschinen kümmern, welche die WLP auf die Chips auftragen, kümmern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wie wird die bei dir so heiß oder was???
> Also meine NB wird 45°C unter Volllast warm.


 
Dreh dein Mainboard mal um und schaue dir die Schrauben der Northbridge näher an, du wirst da extra Unterlegscheiben finden. 

Das vierte MIIF ist echt eine Enttäuschung, der Q9450 geht lange nicht mehr so gut ab wie im dritten.


----------



## Robär (19. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dreh dein Mainboard mal um und schaue dir die Schrauben der Northbridge näher an, du wirst da extra Unterlegscheiben finden.



Sag das nicht, ich hatte eins der ersten, bei mir waren keine drunter und trotzdem waren meine Temps bei max. 49°C



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das vierte MIIF ist echt eine Enttäuschung, der Q9450 geht lange nicht mehr so gut ab wie im dritten.



Das Ding gehört in die Tonne - mehr nicht


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ihr habt das Pech gepachtet. Oder ihr habt ganz seltsame Ansprüche.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, ich hatte eins der ersten, bei mir waren keine drunter und trotzdem waren meine Temps bei max. 49°C


 
Da warst du aber einer von wenigen.
Vielleicht hast du es einem aufmerksamen Mitarbeiter zu verdanken, dass es gut war.
Vielleicht der Sonntagsnachtschicht. 



Robär schrieb:


> Das Ding gehört in die Tonne - mehr nicht


 
Da liegen aber schon P5Q Pro und diverse Dual Core Prozessoren von Intel drinne. 



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr habt das Pech gepachtet. Oder ihr habt ganz seltsame Ansprüche.


 
Wir haben den Anspruch, dass es läuft, wenn man es einschaltet.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir haben den Anspruch, dass es läuft, wenn man es einschaltet.



Schon mal den On/Off Knopp probiert?


----------



## Robär (19. Januar 2009)

Jup und ich hab auch nen Anspruch von FSB 510+, was fast jedes andere gümmelige P45 gebacken bekommt.



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Schon mal den On/Off Knopp probiert?



Ach verdammt


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Schon mal den On/Off Knopp probiert?


 
Echt, ich kann es sogar einschalten? 
Ich muss nicht jedesmal CMOS clear machen?


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Echt, ich kann es sogar einschalten?
> Ich muss nicht jedesmal CMOS clear machen?



Wenn man alles richtig macht schon. Es gibt natürlich immer DAUs die so einiges vermasseln können.    (Und die sitzen nicht bei Asus in China, Japan oder Korea oder wo die sonst herkommen)

Wäre *duck und weg* jetzt angebracht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wäre *duck und weg* jetzt angebracht?


 
Weiß nicht.... 

Ich habe ja jetzt das Deluxe, da nervt das MIIF nicht mehr so.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe ja jetzt das Deluxe, da nervt das MIIF nicht mehr so.



Soll mir recht sein. Ich finde es gut, wenn Leute AMD unterstützen. Das sichert meine Arbeitsmöglichkeiten in Dresden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Soll mir recht sein. Ich finde es gut, wenn Leute AMD unterstützen. Das sichert meine Arbeitsmöglichkeiten in Dresden.


 
Aha, dahin geht also das Studium. 
Dann entwickel mal ordentlich oder forsche rum.
Ich teste demnächst das MIIF noch mal. Vielleicht mit anderen Speichern.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, dahin geht also das Studium.
> Dann entwickel mal ordentlich oder forsche rum.



Naja langfristig schon. Erstmal muss ich dem Dienstherren noch etwa 7-8 Jahre meines Lebens schenken. Ich hoffe ihr könnt bis dahin AMD am Leben erhalten. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich teste demnächst das MIIF noch mal. Vielleicht mit anderen Speichern.



Mach das mal. Eins deiner MIIF *MUSS* funktionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Naja langfristig schon. Erstmal muss ich dem Dienstherren noch etwa 7-8 Jahre meines Lebens schenken. Ich hoffe ihr könnt bis dahin AMD am Leben erhalten.


 
 Hmm, ich bestelle mir einfach noch ein 940 BE. 



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Mach das mal. Eins deiner MIIF *MUSS* funktionieren.


 
Kann denn wer wirklich guten Speicher empfehlen, der auch gut geht und trotzdem nicht extrem teuer ist?


----------



## Robär (20. Januar 2009)

Chaintech Apogee GT oder OCZ Reaper HPC 

Von letzterem soll es auch eine neue Revision geben, welche deutlich besser aussieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Chaintech Apogee GT oder OCZ Reaper HPC
> 
> Von letzterem soll es auch eine neue Revision geben, welche deutlich besser aussieht.


 
Hmm, die GT siehen nett aus, aber gibts da Tests?
Die Reaper sind zu heftig, die passen bestimmt nicht unter dem Kühler.


----------



## devic (20. Januar 2009)

Einfach gute alte (gebrauchte) D9GMHs aus dem Marktplatz  Macht einfach am meisten Spaß...


----------



## berti----1982 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich auf mein MIIF  einen Wasserkühler für die Northbridge montieren kann wie z.b. auf dem Asus Rampage II Extreme ?


----------



## Robär (20. Januar 2009)

Ist mir nicht bekannt, dass das möglich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

Schraub den Kühler lieber ab und klatsche vernünftige WLP drunter. Das bringt schon eine Menge. Achte darauf, dass die extra Unterlegscheiben vorhanden sind.


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bestelle mir einfach noch ein 940 BE.
> 
> 
> 
> Kann denn wer wirklich guten Speicher empfehlen, der auch gut geht und trotzdem nicht extrem teuer ist?



G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ

Groß, schnell, günstig und hat keine unnötig brachiale Kühlkonstruktion


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ
> 
> Groß, schnell, günstig und hat keine unnötig brachiale Kühlkonstruktion


 
Den hatte ich vor den G-Skill 1066er gehabt und der ging gar nicht.


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den hatte ich vor den G-Skill 1066er gehabt und der ging gar nicht.




Beim Kumpel mit MIIF läuft der wunderbar.

Dann probier halt den: OCZ2P10664GK

Der lief bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## Robär (21. Januar 2009)

Hatte den 4GBPQ auch und das lief richtig bescheiden. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass es mit recht hohem FSB war, aber damit war das ganz komisch. Würde unbedingt davon abraten.


----------



## devic (21. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht bekannt, dass das möglich ist.



Natürlich gibts sowas. Zumindest einen Kompromiss, der locker reicht:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks NB ASUS HP - Acetal EK Water Blocks NB ASUS HP - Acetal 14171


----------



## Robär (21. Januar 2009)

Oh ok, entschuldige. Den hab ich nicht gefunden, aber hab ja auch geschrieben "ist *mir* nicht..."


----------



## berti----1982 (21. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Oh ok, entschuldige. Den hab ich nicht gefunden, aber hab ja auch geschrieben "ist *mir* nicht..."



Hab hier noch ein gefunden. 
Das wäre ne Überlegung wert. 

Swiftech MCW-NBMAX North Bridge Cooler


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Hatte den 4GBPQ auch und das lief richtig bescheiden. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass es mit recht hohem FSB war, aber damit war das ganz komisch. Würde unbedingt davon abraten.



Verstehe ich nicht, der erwähnte G.Skill Speicher verträgt doch mindestens 500 MHz.


----------



## Robär (21. Januar 2009)

Ja aber nicht zusammen mit dem FSB, vielleicht hat Asus da auch endlich mal was an der Kompabilität gedreht. War nur bis zum 901 Bios dabei, dann wurde mir das zu blöde.


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Januar 2009)

Achso, naja mittlerweile sind wir ja schon bei 1901 angelangt. Bei meinem Kumpel läuft es ohne Probleme, ok, der hat seinen Q6600 mit 400 MHz FSB auch nicht extrem übertaktet.


----------



## devic (21. Januar 2009)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass es am Board oder den Speichersettings lag, wenn der RAM bei einem anderen Teiler die selbe Frequenz gelaufen ist


----------



## Robär (21. Januar 2009)

War ja nicht der einzige der Probleme mit dem Speicher hatte, hatte das auch von einigen P5Q Benutzern mitbekommen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das an den Speichersettings lag devic


----------



## devic (21. Januar 2009)

Ich kann nur vom Asus P5Q Deluxe sagen, dass es sehr Speicherzickig ist. Auf dem M2F hatte ich leider nur D9GMHs laufen, dir daraufhin direkt auf dem P5Q Deluxe wegen übervolten verreckt sind. Damals hatte ich leider noch kein Multimeter, weswegen ich nicht wissen konnte, dass es so übervoltet. Naja, habe mir dann ja letztens noch mal eins zum testen geholt und da wurde der RAM um unbedenkliche 0,09V übervoltet


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass auch das vierte MIIF einen fetten Bug hat?   
Anfangs gingen die RAMs noch in den blauen Speicherbänken, jetzt werden sie nicht mehr erkannt, auch meine anderen RAMs gehen nicht mehr. Als ob die Speicherbänke komplett ausgefallen sind.
Benutze jetzt die weißen Bänke, da gehen die RAMs ohne Probleme.


----------



## devic (23. Januar 2009)

Ich entwickle langsam ein bisschen Mitleid wenn ich die Posts von quantenslipstream lese. Bei dir scheint ja echt der Wurm drin zu sein, oder du machst irgend etwas was den M2Fs nicht gefällt


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

devic schrieb:


> Ich entwickle langsam ein bisschen Mitleid wenn ich die Posts von quantenslipstream lese. Bei dir scheint ja echt der Wurm drin zu sein, oder du machst irgend etwas was den M2Fs nicht gefällt


 
War echt merkwürdig, gestern funktionierte noch alles, heute gehen die RAMs nicht mehr. Alles ausprobiert, auch andere genommen, nichts. Erst in den weißen Bänken laufen sie wieder, nun halt da drinnen.
Mal sehen, wann auch die verrecken.


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2009)

devic schrieb:


> Ich entwickle langsam ein bisschen Mitleid wenn ich die Posts von quantenslipstream lese. Bei dir scheint ja echt der Wurm drin zu sein, oder du machst irgend etwas was den M2Fs nicht gefällt



Geht mir genauso. Quanti....mein Beileid.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Quanti....mein Beileid.


 
Danke, Leute, echt klasse von euch. 
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum das Board so grotte geworden ist.
Die anderen Asus Boards sind doch super.


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Danke, Leute, echt klasse von euch.
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum das Board so grotte geworden ist.
> Die anderen Asus Boards sind doch super.



Muss ich dich daran erinnern, dass das Verhältnis Mainboard-Mensch, wie eine Beziehung von Mann zu Frau ist. Wenn was nicht klappt, oder es zur Trennung kommt, sind immer *beide* Schuld, nicht nur einer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Muss ich dich daran erinnern, dass das Verhältnis Mainboard-Mensch, wie eine Beziehung von Mann zu Frau ist. Wenn was nicht klappt, oder es zur Trennung kommt, sind immer *beide* Schuld, nicht nur einer.


 
Du meinst also, dass das Board das gemerkt habe, dass ich Fremd gegangen bin mit dem M3A79-T Deluxe?


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass das Board das gemerkt habe, dass ich Fremd gegangen bin mit dem M3A79-T Deluxe?



Jepp, genauso siehts aus. Die Asus Boards haben dafür ein Gespür.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Jepp, genauso siehts aus. Die Asus Boards haben dafür ein Gespür.


 
Tja, hätte doch das MSI nehmen sollen, das hätte das MIIF nicht als Bedrohnung angesehen.


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, hätte doch das MSI nehmen sollen, das hätte das MIIF nicht als Bedrohnung angesehen.



LOL


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

So, wieder ein Update. Jetzt zicken auch die weißen Speicherbänke rum.
War ja klar. 
Erst mit einem CMOS Reset wurden die RAMs erkannt.


----------



## rabensang (25. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand von euch noch einen LCD Poster für das Board über. Bei mir hat sich grad die rote Leitung vom Stecker verabschiedet.

Bitte hier Posten:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/39423-s-asus-lcd-poster-fuer-maximus-ii-formula.html


----------



## devic (25. Januar 2009)

Kann man bestimmt reparieren  Kennst du keinen Elektriker?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

Beim MIIF kann man eine Menge so reparieren, habe ich selbst gesehen. 
Das Kabel irgendwo rausgerissen?


----------



## rabensang (25. Januar 2009)

Nur einen auf Arbeit. Ich habe selbst versucht das Kabel in den kleinen Halter im Stecker zu bauen aber das Teil ist so billig , dass die Nasen weggebrochen sind. Zum reparieren bräuchte ich so ein kleines Metallteil.

Edit

@ Quanten... :Ich habs am Stecker herausgezogen und beim leichten biegen zum wieder hereinstecken, ist es so zusagen abgebrochen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Edit
> 
> @ Quanten... :Ich habs am Stecker herausgezogen und beim leichten biegen zum wieder hereinstecken, ist es so zusagen abgebrochen.


 
Das ist sehr ärgerlich. Ich lasse das Poster immer so lange wie möglich angeschlossen, selbst wenn ich das Board ausbaue, bleibt das Poster eingesteckt.
Das sah mir schon beim ersten Anblick sehr zerbrechlich aus.  
Tur mir Leid für dich. 
Schon mal bei ebay geguckt?


----------



## rabensang (25. Januar 2009)

ja. Dort gibts Leider nichts.

Verdammt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> ja. Dort gibts Leider nichts.
> 
> Verdammt.


 
Selbst Google spuckt nichts aus. Ist ja echt Mist. 
Da wirst du wohl versuchen einen LCD Poster Besitzer zu finden, der das Ding für überflüssig hält.


----------



## rabensang (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bezweifle, dass das jemand verkauft.


----------



## devic (25. Januar 2009)

Oder einfach mal bei Asus fragen und auf Kulanz hoffen


----------



## rabensang (25. Januar 2009)

so anfrage abgeschickt. Ich hoffe Asus ist so kulant


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das auch schon mal fast geschafft. Hab das LCD Poster vergessen und den Rechner unter Schreibtisch hervorgezogen. Leider steht das Poster auf dem Schreibtisch. Es hat gewaltsam den Stecker rausgezogen. Zum Glück ist nix passiert. Hätte Asus da net so intelligent sein können und eine Buchse an die Slotblende ranbauen?

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück.


----------



## rabensang (25. Januar 2009)

Danke. Ich sag bescheid, was Asus gesagt hat.


----------



## Delious (25. Januar 2009)

Du kannst meinen haben falls Asus nicht mitmacht. Ich nutze ihn nicht.


----------



## devic (26. Januar 2009)

Warst du nicht derjenige, der mein M2F gekauft hat?


----------



## rabensang (26. Januar 2009)

Delious schrieb:


> Du kannst meinen haben falls Asus nicht mitmacht. Ich nutze ihn nicht.



Hey das wäre geil. Ichwarte noch auf den asus Tech Support und dann sag ich dir bescheid. Wieviel wölltest du haben. (Bitte kein Wucher)


----------



## Delious (26. Januar 2009)

devic schrieb:


> Warst du nicht derjenige, der mein M2F gekauft hat?



Jupp und ich bereue es keine sekunde!! Hab keinerlei Probleme mit dem Board, einfach erste Sahne! 

@rabensang: Keine Sorge. Wir kriegen das schon hin. Hast Du vielleicht was zum Tauschen?


----------



## rabensang (26. Januar 2009)

Delious schrieb:


> Jupp und ich bereue es keine sekunde!! Hab keinerlei Probleme mit dem Board, einfach erste Sahne!
> 
> @rabensang: Keine Sorge. Wir kriegen das schon hin. Hast Du vielleicht was zum Tauschen?




So der Asus Service hat mal wieder versagt. Es wäre für so eine grosse Firma nicht möglich einen LCD Display wegzugeben, da diese abgezählt für jedes Motherboard wären.  Die meinten, ich könnte versuchen mein komplettes Board beim Shop einzusenden und auf Reparatur zu hoffen. 

Asus ist im Service einfach sc heisse. 

@Delious: was könnte ich dir zum Tausch anbieten?


----------



## Delious (26. Januar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> @Delious: was könnte ich dir zum Tausch anbieten?




Mhhh, ich könnt ne menge Krams gebrauchen aber am liebsten wäre mir ein Cpu Kühler falls Du noch einen übrig hast, natürlich gegen zu Zahlung meinerseits. Meiner is Crap  Was hättest Du denn so allgemein anzubieten?


----------



## rabensang (26. Januar 2009)

Wir verschiebendas besser mal in den Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/39423-s-asus-lcd-poster-fuer-maximus-ii-formula.html

Ist sonst OT.

Schreib mal was du sonst noch gebrauchen kannst. mach mal ne Liste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

Hey, mein neues MIIF ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Nur noch ein wenig verbogen (das kriegen die echt nicht gerade hin). 
Aber es läuft ohne Probleme. Man könnte fast zufrieden sein, wenn nicht ein kleiner Mangel wäre....
Das LCD Poster leuchtet nicht, es geht zwar an, aber die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Display funktioniert nicht. 
Was ist das denn wieder? 
Gestern ging es noch.


----------



## devic (30. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht nimmt "rabensang" ja auch einen ohne Beleuchtung :shot:


----------



## Robär (30. Januar 2009)

Quanti hast du eventuell die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des LCD ausgestellt bzw. nicht angestellt?


----------



## devic (30. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, das konnte man ja im BIOS einstellen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Quanti hast du eventuell die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des LCD ausgestellt bzw. nicht angestellt?


 


devic schrieb:


> Stimmt, das konnte man ja im BIOS einstellen...


 
Ihr zwei seit ja Helden. 
Gestern leuchtete es noch, heute plötzlich nicht mehr.
Wo habe ich wohl als erstes geguckt....


----------



## Robär (30. Januar 2009)

Aufs LCD, aufs Kabel, auf deine Frau (kaputt gespielt, eifersüchtig)?! Verrat es mir


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Aufs LCD, aufs Kabel, auf deine Frau (kaputt gespielt, eifersüchtig)?! Verrat es mir


 
Ins Bios. 
Meine Frau weiß nichts, sie denkt, dass es immer noch das erste MIIF ist. 

Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass das MIIF sogar noch ein älteres Bios drauf hatte als der letzte.


----------



## devic (30. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht lag es ganz hinten im Lager


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

devic schrieb:


> Vielleicht lag es ganz hinten im Lager


 
Schätze ich auch mal. Die haben meinen Namen gelesen und sind in den Keller gelaufen um den letzten Müll rauszuholen.


----------



## Robär (30. Januar 2009)

Du tust mir aber auch echt leid.

Sag soll ich dir vielleicht mal das Board bestellen, meins war 1A


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Du tust mir aber auch echt leid.
> 
> Sag soll ich dir vielleicht mal das Board bestellen, meins war 1A


 
Ich warte jetzt, ob Nachbars Sohnemann nun den Rechner nimmt, wenn nicht, bleibt er hier stehen oder ich gebe ihn Schwiegerdaddy.


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Februar 2009)

Hat das MIIF bei 500 MHz nen FSB Hole???? 

495 MHz nimmt er anstandslos. Vllt sollte ich mal mehr wie 500 MHz probieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Februar 2009)

Das doch mal ein sehr schönes Ergebnis!


----------



## Robär (5. Februar 2009)

Vorallem wenn es stabil ist. Vielleicht macht auch dein CPU einfach dicht. Schließlich schaffen Quads keine so hohen FSB. 

Schonmal an den GTL's gedreht, damit solltest du noch das eine oder andere FSB rauskitzeln können.


----------



## devic (6. Februar 2009)

Mach doch  mal den Multi runter  Vielleicht ist es deine CPU. Wenns dann immer noch nicht geht, kanns immer noch deine CPU sein, die am FSB limitiert.

Wenn du das Ergebnis Prime LargeFFT stable bekommst, kann man dir gratulieren. Wohl bestes Ergebnis aktuell mit einem Quad! Wie viel vNB brauchst du um zu booten?


----------



## berti----1982 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

Kann mir jemand sagen warum mein Board den Multi nicht 10 hält sondern immer auf 9 zurück stellt ? Aber wenn ich den Multi auf 10 einstellle läuft der Rechner ohne Probleme. 
Übertaktet ist alles nur leicht.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. Februar 2009)

Ich teste eben nochmal mit 500 MHz FSB. Boardspannungen sind bissel extrem hoch, aber da kann ich ja immernoch runtergehen mit.

Es ist zumindest ein Anfang.


----------



## devic (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn er es eine Stunde durch hält, bist du wohl Rekordhalter. Eigentlich bist du es jetzt schon.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. Februar 2009)

devic schrieb:


> Wenn er es eine Stunde durch hält, bist du wohl Rekordhalter. Eigentlich bist du es jetzt schon.



What? Echt? 

Mhh, so lässt er sich zwar hochfahren, aber Prime ist nicht stabil. Oder ich brauch einfach nur brutal viel Spannung, was ich ihm mit Lukü nicht unbedingt zumuten will. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robär (8. Februar 2009)

Jup das Brett, nen Quad und FSB 500 stabil ist schier unmöglich.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. Februar 2009)

Nicht so schlimm. 4 GHz bei 1,275V sind für den Anfang auch akzeptabel. 

Also ich bin schon bisschen begeistert. Hab ne relativ jute CPU erwischt und das Board macht auch kaum (keine) Probleme.

Bei 450 MHz FSB musste ich FSB und NB Spannung lediglich auf 1,206V anheben. SB1.1 und SB1.5 konnten auf ihren Standardwerten belassen werden.


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit SpeedingHDD gemacht? Ist der RAID Controller brauchbar?


----------



## Robär (12. Februar 2009)

Ist nur eine Software Lösung. Von der Leistung her sind sie fast gleich. Allerdings würde ich dir aus Sicherheitsgründen zum richtigen Raid raten. Allein schon wenn du irgendwann das Board wechselst hast du nen Problem, weil du die Daten nicht mehr lesen kannst.


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Februar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Ist nur eine Software Lösung. Von der Leistung her sind sie fast gleich. Allerdings würde ich dir aus Sicherheitsgründen zum richtigen Raid raten. Allein schon wenn du irgendwann das Board wechselst hast du nen Problem, weil du die Daten nicht mehr lesen kannst.



Mhhhh, ok, dank dir. 

Andere Frage: Wieviel FSB und NB Spannung ist auf Dauer (24/7 Betrieb) zumutbar, wenn die Temperaturen für NB und SB unter 60°C liegen?


----------



## Robär (12. Februar 2009)

Bis 1.3V vNB brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Ich glaube Intel hat bis auf 1.35V spezifiziert.


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Februar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Bis 1.3V vNB brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Ich glaube Intel hat bis auf 1.35V spezifiziert.



Mkay und darüber? Bei 500 MHz FSB sind über 1.4 V nötig.


----------



## Robär (12. Februar 2009)

Naja für 24/7 würde ich davon abraten. Ich sag ja mit nem Quad und FSB 500 ist nix zu machen.


----------



## devic (13. Februar 2009)

Musst mal mit den Skews spielen, da kann man noch einiges rausholen! Knall ein Lüfter vor die NB, dann sind auch 1,4V kein Problem. Wer weis, vielleicht ist es doch machbar Robär.


----------



## Robär (13. Februar 2009)

Jo vielleicht, aber dann nur mit enormer vNB. Somit leider nicht mehr für 24/7 geeignet. Hab das Board, bis es rumgezickt hat echt gemocht. Also beim auspacken


----------



## devic (13. Februar 2009)

Aber du hast doch nie ein Quad drauf betrieben oder?


----------



## Robär (13. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, aber mir hat das mit nem Dual schon gereicht 

Was mir gerade auffällt ist die Bewertung des Threads...ahja *auf andere Threads schau*


----------



## devic (14. Februar 2009)

Jop, hatte ja auch keinen Quad drauf... Dafür aber auf dem P5Q Dlx, was aber irgendwie nicht vergleichbar ist.
Das mit der Bewertung ist auch ein bisschen arm, vielleicht sollte ich endlich mal die Thumbnails hochladen 

*Edit:*
Ich bekomme auf Grund der maximal hochzuladenden Anhänge nicht alle Bilder rein


----------



## Robär (14. Februar 2009)

Lad sie doch in deine Alben hoch, dann kannst du sie auch verlinken


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Februar 2009)

huhu... ich hätte da mal zwei fragen...
- funktioniert die lüftersteuerung auf dem board ordentlich oder haben sie einen ähnlichen murks wie auf meinem p5q-em gemacht (aus -> leise -> fast 100% -> 100%)?
- ist das maximus 2 wieder die über-variante von einem anderen board, nur mit anderem bios?


----------



## Robär (17. Februar 2009)

Zur Lüftersteuerung kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber zumindest der CPU Fan wird ordentliich angesteuert.

Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass das M2F das Über-Board ist, mal vom Aussehen abgesehen. Bessere Ergebnisse als mit einem P5Q Deluxe wirst du definitiv nicht schaffen.

DualCore ~ max. FSB 520
QuadCore ~ max. FSB 470

Jeweils Primestable mit humanen Spannungen.


----------



## berti----1982 (19. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute komme mit der englischen Anleitung meines MIIF nicht klar. 
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob man zwei Ramriegel nebeneinander kann oder ob man eher ein Steckplatz frei halen sollte ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

Du kannst dir bei Asus die deutsche Anleitung downloaden.
Du musst deine Speicherriegel immer in die Bänke mit den gleichen Farben stecken, damit du Dual Channel hast.
Also Blau und blau zusammen und weiß und weiß zusammen.


----------



## LaCroato (21. Februar 2009)

Hier falls es jemanden interessiert... 

3 Boards in 10 Tagen...

P5Q Pro - unzufrieden
P5Q Deluxe - noch unzufriedener... dann....

Maximus II Formula bei Alternate direkt vor Ort geholt (80km hingeeiert)...
80km wieder zurück nach Hause gefahren mit ´nem Kumpel alles schön eingebaut... (GTX260, 4x2 GB GEIL DDR2 800, Thermalright HR-01 Plus, E8400 [E0], Rest siehe Signatur)..

Das erste Anmachen folgte *TROMMELWIRBEL*...

Siehe da.....

es tat sich NICHTS!!

TFT blieb dunkel, alle Lüfter liefen, GPU-Lüfter auf Hochtouren, nach dem Schock erst mal 3 der 4 RAM Riegel rausgenommen, nur mit 1 probiert --> FEHLANZEIGE, CMOS-RESET auch erfolglos, nach *BEINAHAUSFLIPPEN* 1 OCZ - Riegel vom Kumpel eingebaut -> Fehlanzeige!!!

Wieder die 80km (!) zurück zu Alternate samt PC zum Servicebereich, dort wurde mir vom wirklich netten Servicemitarbeiter angeboten das Board auszubauen und das die es dort vor Ort testen oder ich es kostenpflichtig da lasse für eine Woche zum Test!

Natürlich für die 1. Variante entschieden...

Nach der Demontage des Ganzen (Thermalright HR-01 Plus Backplate, was ´ne Qual... *KOTZ*
testeten die Alternate - Mannen das Board mit anderen Komponenten, siehe da es funktionierte... 

Bei mir erstmal ratlosigkeit...

Hab denen dann meine CPU [E8400 mit E0 - Stepping] in die Hand gedrückt und siehe da... es ging auch nicht....

Was war los???

Alternate - Männer haben ein Bios-Update durchgeführt und siehe da ----

alles funktionierte....

Wieder alles eingebaut... (Thermalright Backplate ... *KOTZ ERNEUT*http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/images/smilies/puke.gif
und wieder zurückgedüst die 80km!

(Fast) alles läuft soweit tadellos.. bis auf´s LCD-Poster bzw. das Backlight geht nicht mehr obwohl es im Bios auf ON steht...

Soweit ich mich entsinnen kann stand bei irgendeinem Bios als Changelog 
"Fix 45nm CPU usability" oder so Ähnlich...

Kann es echt sein, dass das Bios bzw. das M II F Problem mit der Erkennung der 45nm CPU´s hatte? Denn mein E8400 im E0 - Stepping kam doch mindestens zeitgleich mit dem MIIF raus, oder? Ausserdem meinte der Servicemitarbeiter von Alternate das vorher ein Bios aus dem Oktober auf dem Board war... Hätte doch eigtl. erkannt werden müssen... 

Ans OC´en mache ich mich erst heute Abend... Bin mal gespannt ob´s zumindest besser läuft als beim P5Q - Pro und dem P5Q Deluxe die ich ja auch die letzten 10 Tage testen konnte, das P5Q-Pro war besser als das Deluxe was das OC´en anging, aber das ist ´ne andere Story...

Wage mich heute erstmal an die 525 FSB mit ´nem multi von 8 (4,2Ghz) bin mal gespannt ob die laufen...
ansonsten müssen dann 500FSB mit Multi 8,5 herhalten für die 4,25Ghz...

Werde heute berichten...

Ach so das Wichtigste:

Revision ist bei mir 1.02G und NB-Temps im IDLE sind mehr als erträglich
38°C...
Unterlegscheiben waren schon hinten überall "verbaut"gewesen...
Gebogen ist das Board nicht wirklich, vielleicht ´nen minimalen Tick da beim Verschrauben auf die Abstandshalter sich das Board einen minimalsten Tick an den Ecken gerade bog, ist aber nicht der Rede Wert....
Doof wegen dem LCD-Poster aber ich mach das eh weg glaub ich...

Stay tuned!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem Bios Update hätte ich als ersten gemacht. 
Dumm nur, dass man zum Flashen eine andere CPU braucht, sonst geht nichts.

Beim LC Poster bist du nicht der einzige, bei dem es nicht geht. Bei meinem letzten MIIF ist das auch gleich ausgefallen.


----------



## LaCroato (21. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bios Update hätte ich als ersten gemacht.
> Dumm nur, dass man zum Flashen eine andere CPU braucht, sonst geht nichts.
> 
> Beim LC Poster bist du nicht der einzige, bei dem es nicht geht. Bei meinem letzten MIIF ist das auch gleich ausgefallen.



Hatte sogar ´nen E6300 parat vom Kumpel, nur hab´ ich im Leben nicht dran gedacht dass das Board die E8400 @ E0 - CPU nicht erkennt, mein älteres Bios von meinem MSI-P7N Sli Platinum hat die ja anstandslos erkannt... aber nun ja, ... wurde ja eines Besseren belehrt...

Auf dem LCD-Poster steht bei mir mittlerweile nur noch CPU INIT ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung... hab mal irgendwo gelesen dass ´nen CMOS-Reset evtl. hilft, na ja, was solls... guck ´mer mal!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

LaCroato schrieb:


> Hatte sogar ´nen E6300 parat vom Kumpel, nur hab´ ich im Leben nicht dran gedacht dass das Board die E8400 @ E0 - CPU nicht erkennt, mein älteres Bios von meinem MSI-P7N Sli Platinum hat die ja anstandslos erkannt... aber nun ja, ... wurde ja eines Besseren belehrt...
> 
> Auf dem LCD-Poster steht bei mir mittlerweile nur noch CPU INIT ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung... hab mal irgendwo gelesen dass ´nen CMOS-Reset evtl. hilft, na ja, was solls... guck ´mer mal!


 
Wundert mich aber nicht.
Mein letztes MIIF hatte ein älteres Bios als das zweite drauf gehabt. Gut, dass ich den Q9450 habe, der läuft immer. 

Das LC Poster war bei mir auch schon zweimal kaputt. Ist also nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## LaCroato (22. Februar 2009)

bevor ich´s vergess´:

Für den Startpost:

*Thermalright HR-01 Plus ist kompatibel mit dem Board und folgender RAM
4x2GB GeIL GB24GB6400C4DC PC6400 800MHz CL 4-4-4-12 (2x2GB DC Kit)*


----------



## quikuser (22. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute,
Ich hatte überlegt eventuell mal meinen PC aufzurüsten. Meinen C2D E6750 wollte ich jedoch behalten und dann übertakten(würds ja jetzt schon tun wenn mein scheiß mainboard das zulassen würde), also hab vorher noch nicht übertaktet, doch dank den Zahlreichen Erklärung sollte das doch auch für mich als Änfänger machbar sein. Irgendwann is ja immer das erstemal und wenns nicht klappt hab ich ja noch euch. Ich hab mir mal 2 mainboards rausgeguckt einmal das P5Q-E und einmal das Maximus II Formula. Das 2te is zwar teurer, sieht aber meiner Meinung nach besser aus und hat ja ne bessere Soundkarte drin soweit ich das sehe (zwar "nur" EAX 4.0 glaube ich aber bei Vista ist das sowieso nicht groß von belangen oder?). Jetzt seid ihr gefragt zu welchem Mainboard raten? Gibt es noch weiter Unterschiede die von Belangen sind? Von welchem habe ich länger was? Schonmal Danke im Voraus!

Grüße,
Quikuser

P.S.: Habs mal hier im thread gepostet, weil es ja mit dem MIIF zu tun hat und ich nicht extra nen neuen aufmachen wollte, hoffe das ist ok so


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

Das P5Q E reicht dicke, das MIIF brauchst du nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Robär (22. Februar 2009)

Die Supreme FX X-Fi sollte kein Kaufgrund sein. Bei ihr handelt es sich nur um einen ADI Soundchip, dem mit Hilfe von Software EAX 4.0 beigebracht wurde. Vom Klang kommt die Karte bei weitem nicht an eine Creative X-Fi heran.

Eine weitere Alternative wäre z.B. das Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Eine weitere Alternative wäre z.B. das Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P.


 
Biostar TPower I45 oder MSI P45 Platinum.


----------



## quikuser (22. Februar 2009)

Mh schonmal danke für die Antworten! Könntet ihr mir das MIIF denn überhaupt empfehlen oder sind die anderen alle samt besser oder seid ihr der Meinung das ich das einfach nicht brauche? Mit welchem von den Boards würde ich den E6750 am besten (mit ner Luftkühlung) übertaktet bekommen? Will dann schon mal gucken wieviel der wirklich kann, weil das macht bestimmt Spaß zumindestens macht es ja schon Spaß nur zu lesen wie andere übertakten. Ach und den LCD-Poster find ich schon ziemlich Stylisch, aber den kann man nich i-wie an andere Boards anschließen oder? Zur Soundkarte noch, ist die denn besser wie die des p5q-e und der anderen Boards? Gibt es eig schon informationen wie teuer die i5 werden, weil vllt würde es sich ja lohnen dann direkt darauf um zu steigen.
Grüße
Quikuser


----------



## devic (22. Februar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Die Supreme FX X-Fi sollte kein Kaufgrund sein. Bei ihr handelt es sich nur um einen ADI Soundchip, dem mit Hilfe von Software EAX 4.0 beigebracht wurde. Vom Klang kommt die Karte bei weitem nicht an eine Creative X-Fi heran.


Nicht nur das, sie ist auch noch von den Werten (Rauschabstände,...) die schlechteste Onboardkarte auf dem P45-Markt.



			
				Robär schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere Alternative wäre z.B. das Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P.


Sehr schickes Board. Vor Allem EasyTune 6 gefällt mir.


----------



## quikuser (24. Februar 2009)

Ist das MIIF denn grundsätzlich besser zum Übertakten,bzw hat es die besseren eigenschaften als die anderen? Und lohnt das dann nur wenn man extreme Kühlmethoden benutzt?


----------



## Robär (24. Februar 2009)

Scheint so als ob du dir nicht einfach mal die letzten paar Seiten durchgelesen hättest.

Das Board ist gut zum übertakten bis folgende Werte:

DualCore --> ~FSB 510MHz

QuadCore --> ~FSB 470MHz

Alles darüber ist sehr schwierig zu erreichen, z.B durch GTL's, sehr hohe Spannungen, allerdings ist bei dem Board auch so recht schnell Ende. Das P5Q-E schafft in etwa das selbe, allerdings würde ich eher eins der anderen empfohlenen Mainboard nehmen. Allein schon wegen dem Marvell IDE Controller, welches bei den Asus Boards verbaut ist. Dieser führt zu Problemen in Verbindung mit IDE Laufwerken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2009)

quikuser schrieb:


> Ist das MIIF denn grundsätzlich besser zum Übertakten,bzw hat es die besseren eigenschaften als die anderen? Und lohnt das dann nur wenn man extreme Kühlmethoden benutzt?


 
Das MIIF hat schon ein paar mehr Reserven als die anderen Boards, leider kann der Vorteil nicht so recht umgemünzt werden.
Zusammengefast ist das MIIF ein optisch ansprechendes Board mit einem mageren Kern und einigen Schwächen bei der Stabilität.
Der Aufpreis zum P5Q Deluxe ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht gerechtfertigt.
Trotzdem, wenn du es dir kaufen willst, kannst du es natürlich machen. Erwarte aber keine Taktrekorde.


----------



## quikuser (24. Februar 2009)

Mh ok danke für eure Antworten! Ich werds mir nochmal überlegen. Das ich keine Taktrekorde breche, ist mir schon klar, aber würde doch schon sehr gerne ziemlich gute Werte erreichen (das soll dann ja nicht unbedingt 24/7 tauglich sein und Richtwerte sind die, die in der OC-Liste aller CPUs eingetragen sind) Wieso macht Gigabyte blaue BoardsxD, der Style des MIIF ist nämlich schon ziemlich geil. Nunja das ist aber nicht alles, wenn ich mit den anderen besser bedint bin, ist es wohl auch die bessere Wahl. Lese auch oft vom TPower ist das BIOS sehr schwer für einen Nafänger oder wäre das auch was für mich?
Grüße
Quikuser


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

Das Bios vom MIIF ist schon sehr gut und leicht zu verstehen.
In diesem Bereich hat Asus ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Das Bios von P5Q Pro kann man damit nicht vergleichen.
Man kann deutlich feiner einstellen und sicher auch noch mehr rausquetschen.
Ist halt auch eine Frage wieviel Geduld du haben wirst.


----------



## LaCroato (26. Februar 2009)

So, habe meinen E8400 [E0] ausdienen lassen und meinen Q9550 [E0] heute eingebaut, scheint sich besser übertakten zu lassen als der E8400 (hat viel vCore gebraucht)

Ist aber nur grob im Bios alles eingestellt (kein GTL-Feintuning, usw.)

aber seht selbst...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2009)

Das sieht doch sehr gut aus.
Du hast eine gute CPU erwischt. Mein Q9450 kam mit der Einstellung nicht wirklich dahin. 
Wie ist eigentlich dein Board?
Irgendwie krumm oder etwas beschädigt bzw. funktioniert nicht?


----------



## Traumatica (28. Februar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> War bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit meinem MIIF nur gestern scheint es seinen Geist aufgegeben zu haben.
> 
> Wenn ich den PC starte laufen alle Lüfter, Pumpe und auch die HDD und die Laufwerke an. Bildschirm bleibt allerdings schwarz .
> Aufgefallen ist mir, dass das Board die LEDs nicht mehr durchgeht. Wenn ich sonst immer gestartet hab, leuchteten die LEDs für CPU Spannung und Ram Spannung usw. in grün, gelb und rot auf.
> ...



Späte Antwort, aber trotzdem: Mein Mainboard hat sich ebenfalls mit dem selben Harakiri verabschiedet, ganz ohne Vorwarnung. Da ist nichts mehr zu machen. Schade!  Hab ein Formula Rampage als Ersatz, tut auch für den Moment.


----------



## Delious (28. Februar 2009)

Traumatica schrieb:


> Späte Antwort, aber trotzdem: Mein Mainboard hat sich ebenfalls mit dem selben Harakiri verabschiedet, ganz ohne Vorwarnung. Da ist nichts mehr zu machen. Schade!  Hab ein Formula Rampage als Ersatz, tut auch für den Moment.



Jepp bei mir der gleiche Mist aber auch wirklich ganz genau!


----------



## LaCroato (2. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sieht doch sehr gut aus.
> Du hast eine gute CPU erwischt. Mein Q9450 kam mit der Einstellung nicht wirklich dahin.
> Wie ist eigentlich dein Board?
> Irgendwie krumm oder etwas beschädigt bzw. funktioniert nicht?



Die Leistung ist erstmal nicht schlecht für den _Q9550_, war aber nicht ganz zufrieden und habe mir deswegen den *Q9650* geholt, bei dem klappt das ganze noch ´n Tick besser mit weniger CPU-vCore... (siehe Screenshot)

Mein Board ist soweit Tip Top!
Board ist nur minimal gebogen (hatte ich gemerkt als sich die Ecken des Boards wirklich nur minimal "geradebogen" als ich es ins Gehäuse verschraubt hatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2009)

LaCroato schrieb:


> Die Leistung ist erstmal nicht schlecht für den _Q9550_, war aber nicht ganz zufrieden und habe mir deswegen den *Q9650* geholt, bei dem klappt das ganze noch ´n Tick besser mit weniger CPU-vCore... (siehe Screenshot)


 
Nicht schlecht. 
Das nenne ich mal eine Taktfrequenz.
Willst du das so lassen oder nur mal getestet?



LaCroato schrieb:


> Mein Board ist soweit Tip Top!
> Board ist nur minimal gebogen (hatte ich gemerkt als sich die Ecken des Boards wirklich nur minimal "geradebogen" als ich es ins Gehäuse verschraubt hatte.


 
Genau, ich kenne echt kein MIIF, das tatsächlich ab Werk gerade ist. Liegt sicher an den Heatpipes. Das Board verzieht sich, wenn man die festschraubt.


----------



## LaCroato (2. März 2009)

THX for the "Frequenzanerkennung" 
Yep, werde das so zum Zocken lassen... 445er FSB mit Multi 9 ist schon o.k.; ist auch Primestable die ganze Story! 

Mir war vor allem sehr wichtig, dass ich nicht die 1,3v bei der CPU überschreite... (Da hab´ ich nämlich 0 Bock drauf) obwohl die CPU laut Intel-Spec. 1,3625v verträgt...

Traum wär´ natürlich Multi 8 in Kombi mit FSB 500 aber da muss alles penibel feinjustiert werden mit den ganzen Skews, GTL´s & Co.

Hab´ mir eh 2 Profile angelegt im Bios --> Ein "Sparprofil" mit EIST an wenn ich nur surfe oder TV bzw. Filme gucke (2000Mhz Multi 6 und Cpu-vCore 1.072v)

Deswegen kann ich auch getrost die 4005MHz lassen im 2. "Gamerprofil" im BIOS

Irgendwo gab´s sogar ´nen Thread glaub ich in dem sich alle MIIF-User mit gebogenem Board "Versammelt" haben  (kein Spaß)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2009)

LaCroato schrieb:


> Irgendwo gab´s sogar ´nen Thread glaub ich in dem sich alle MIIF-User mit gebogenem Board "Versammelt" haben  (kein Spaß)


 
Trete ein und werde Mitglied bei uns *KLICK*


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. April 2009)

Hay leute
habe das Board seit heute aber irgendwie bekomme ich es net zum laufen
Habe 1 IDE Brenner und 1 IDE Festplatte und ne SATA Festplatte 
aber irgendwie gehen die beiden IDE nícht muss ich erst was im Bios einstellen?

Wenn ich Vista Reparatur mache kommt nur der balken nach dem ich Vista ausgesucht habe und der drecht und drecht mehr passiert nicht ,
 das is etwas komisch

Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Robär (2. April 2009)

Das ganze liegt an dem Marvell IDE Controller, da kannst nicht viel machen, außer die IDE gegen SATA zu tauschen. So Leid es mir für dich tut


----------



## Delious (2. April 2009)

Mein MIIF ist endlich wieder aus der RMA back!!! 
Hab das Zubehör jetzt doppelt hier


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. April 2009)

Hay laute wisst ihr wo hin ich am besten die lfter am board machen soll damit ich sie mit speed fan steueren kann währe nett wenn ihr mir hgelfen könntet danke

p.s. ne frage kann man auch lüfter steueren die das gelbe kabel nicht dran haben?


----------



## PrimalGamer (6. April 2009)

HEy Leute, plane mir das MIIF zu kaufen und gegen mein P34-DS4 zu tauschen. Ich habe folgende Frage und hoffe dass einer von euch nen Plan hat.

Es ist ja richtig, dass der P 45 bei verwendung 2er ATI-KLarten im crossfire-Modus die PCIex Steckplätze nur mit je 2 x 8 Lanes anspricht. Ich will kein crossfire-system installieren, will aber neben meiner 285GTX ne 8600GTS als Physik-Karte laufen lassen. Natürlich soll die GTX285 mit 16 lanes angesprochen werden. Kann mal die Lanes vielleicht manuel justieren, oder spricht der P45 die Steckplätze automatisch beim Einbau 2er Karten mit je nur 8 an, unabhänbgig vom crossfire-modus?!?!?!


----------



## Cribmaster (6. April 2009)

Also ich kann dass ASUS Maximus II Formula nur weiterempfehlen, es sieht nicht nur schick aus sondern hat auch ein super BIOS mit super OC-Eigenschaften .

Habe meinen E8400 auf 4 GHz (7,5 x 533 MHz FSB 1:1 zum RAM), mit einem Zalman 9700 NT, luftgekühlt gebracht! Geht bestimmt noch mehr!

ASUS EN8800GTX

4x1GB Corsair Dominator 1066 RAM


----------



## Delious (6. April 2009)

PrimalGamer schrieb:


> HEy Leute, plane mir das MIIF zu kaufen und gegen mein P34-DS4 zu tauschen. Ich habe folgende Frage und hoffe dass einer von euch nen Plan hat.
> 
> Es ist ja richtig, dass der P 45 bei verwendung 2er ATI-KLarten im crossfire-Modus die PCIex Steckplätze nur mit je 2 x 8 Lanes anspricht. Ich will kein crossfire-system installieren, will aber neben meiner 285GTX ne 8600GTS als Physik-Karte laufen lassen. Natürlich soll die GTX285 mit 16 lanes angesprochen werden. Kann mal die Lanes vielleicht manuel justieren, oder spricht der P45 die Steckplätze automatisch beim Einbau 2er Karten mit je nur 8 an, unabhänbgig vom crossfire-modus?!?!?!


 
Verdammt gute Frage.
Würd mich auch mal interessieren ob das geht mit 2 G-Karten obwohl es nur für Crossfire ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Paule_87 (7. April 2009)

Hallo, also meines Wissens nach kann man eine Nvidiakarte + zweite Nvidiakarte als PhysX-Beschleuniger ohne Probleme auf einem Crossfireboard nutzen. Wie sich das jedoch mit der Aufteilung der elektrischen Bahnen verhält kann ich nicht beantworten. Aber funktionieren tut es auf jeden Fall


----------



## Robär (7. April 2009)

Wie Paule sagt geht das ohne Problem, nur nicht im SLI Verbund. Zudem müssen sich die Karten, P45 bedingt, die 16 Lanes teilen. Somit wird jede Karte elektrisch nur mit 8 Lanes angesprochen.


----------



## Delious (7. April 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Wie Paule sagt geht das ohne Problem, nur nicht im SLI Verbund. Zudem müssen sich die Karten, P45 bedingt, die 16 Lanes teilen. Somit wird jede Karte elektrisch nur mit 8 Lanes angesprochen.


 
Lohnt sich das dann überhaupt? Irgendwie wage ich das zu bezweifeln....


----------



## PrEdaToR (8. April 2009)

Ich hab auch ein Problem mit meinem Maximus II Formula. Ich hatte es gebraucht gekauft und nun läuft der rechner nicht. Also das Board startet schon aber ich bekomme kein Bild und der rechner scheint auch nicht ins Windows booten zu wollen. meine g15 gibt auch keine regung von sich. Also an der Graka und dem Monitor kanns schonma nicht liegen.

Kennt irgendjemand solch ein problem bei dem Board? Daran das ich den LCD Poster nicht angeschlossen habe kann es ja nicht liegen oder?

ich weiß nicht woran das noch liegen könnte, aber alles weißt anscheinend darauf hin das mein Board defekt ist oder vielleicht sogar die CPU.


Ungefähr diese aussage hier trifft ziemlich genau auch euf meinen Fehler hin:


Zitat von *el barto* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_War bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit meinem MIIF nur gestern scheint es seinen Geist aufgegeben zu haben. 

Wenn ich den PC starte laufen alle Lüfter, Pumpe und auch die HDD und die Laufwerke an. Bildschirm bleibt allerdings schwarz . 
Aufgefallen ist mir, dass das Board die LEDs nicht mehr durchgeht. Wenn ich sonst immer gestartet hab, leuchteten die LEDs für CPU Spannung und Ram Spannung usw. in grün, gelb und rot auf. 
Das geschiet nun nicht mehr. Das einzige was Leuchtet ist das ROG Logo und die HD_LED, diese in orange/gelb.

Der LCD Poster zeigt keine Fehler, sondern zeigt die ganze zeit nur Welcome oder wenn ich den PC vorher ausgemacht hab und nicht vom Strom getrennt hab PWRoff. 

BIOS ist 1307, was aber immer absolut problemlos lief... komme ich aber soweiso nicht ,mehr rein 

Hab bisher folgendes versucht: 
CMOS reset, BIOS Batterie raus, unzählige Neustarts, Start ohne Ram/ Graka (gleiche Fehler), alles abgeschlossen was nicht unbedingt notwendig ist (HDD, Laufwerke usw.). Einzige Änderung die ich provozierne konnte, war ein Piepen des Boardes, wenn die Graka keine Strom kriegt .


mfg el barto_


Gruß PrEdaToR


----------



## DrSin (8. April 2009)

Hallo, hab seit gestern das Board, und seit dem wird mir bei der CPU eine falsche VID angeben.
E8400 (E0) wird eine VID von 1.25V erkannt, die sollte doch bei 1.1V liegen. (?)

Bios ist schon das neuste drauf.

Was kann ich machen?


----------



## Robär (8. April 2009)

Wie kommst du drauf, dass die VID 1.1V betragen sollte? Meines Wissens gibt es keine C2D mit ner VID von 1.1V.


----------



## DrSin (8. April 2009)

Naja da meine CPU in 3 anderen Mainboards 1.1V bekommt.
Aber macht nix, das Mainboard geht zurück, geht gar nicht das dingen.
Bekomme schon bei 3Ghz (Standart Takt BSOD's und Prime sowie PI kacken sofort ab) nix zum laufen.
Da bleib ich bei meinem betagten Neo2-FR


----------



## Delious (8. April 2009)

PrEdaToR schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Problem mit meinem Maximus II Formula. Ich hatte es gebraucht gekauft und nun läuft der rechner nicht. Also das Board startet schon aber ich bekomme kein Bild und der rechner scheint auch nicht ins Windows booten zu wollen. meine g15 gibt auch keine regung von sich. Also an der Graka und dem Monitor kanns schonma nicht liegen.
> 
> Kennt irgendjemand solch ein problem bei dem Board? Daran das ich den LCD Poster nicht angeschlossen habe kann es ja nicht liegen oder?
> 
> ...


 
Hast Du deine Lüfter ans Board angeschlossen? Wenn ja dann laufen sie mit voller umdrehung?
Das Du den LCD Poster nicht angeschlossen hast kann nicht die Ursache für dein Problem sein.

Ich tippe das es zu 98% am Board liegt denn dieses Problem hab ich nämlich auch gehabt. Nachdem ich wirklich alles getauscht hatte und es immernoch nicht funktioniert hat war es natürlich das Board.
Also hab ich es zu Asus geschickt und hab nach ca 5 Wochen ein NEUES Board zurück bekommen.
Versuch also bitte erst noch alles was geht zu wechseln und wenn das keine besserung bringt bleibt dir leider nur noch die RMA.

Gruß

Deli


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. April 2009)

Hätte mal ne frage wier stelle ich im bios aus das mein cpu immer auff 2000MHz runter taktet und dann wieder auf 3006MHz weiß das jemand danke


----------



## Delious (20. April 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne frage wier stelle ich im bios aus das mein cpu immer auff 2000MHz runter taktet und dann wieder auf 3006MHz weiß das jemand danke



Ich frag mich grade warum Du das so haben möchtest.....


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. April 2009)

naja mich nervt es immer hoch runter und was bringt es nicht viel strom sparen


----------



## Delious (20. April 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> naja mich nervt es immer hoch runter und was bringt es nicht viel strom sparen



Du merkst doch gar nichts davon wenn er sich immer runter taktet.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. April 2009)

naja eigentlich nicht aber wollte wissen wo man es abschalten könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> naja eigentlich nicht aber wollte wissen wo man es abschalten könnte


 
Geh mal ins Bios und such nach C1E / EIST 
Beides abschalten, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Robär (20. April 2009)

Du musst aber auch noch den CPU Multi auf einen festen Wert setzen, ansonsten schwankt der Takt munter weiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch noch den CPU Multi auf einen festen Wert setzen, ansonsten schwankt der Takt munter weiter.


 
Wenn man den Stromsparmodus abschaltet, kann man den Multi auf "Auto" lassen, der Takt bleibt erhalten und schwankt nicht. 
Aber den Modus schaltet man ja nur deshalb ab, weil man Übertakten will und dazu muss der Multi fest sein.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. April 2009)

ok danke jungs für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Robär (20. April 2009)

Öhh 

Wenn du das sagst, bei mir lief das nie auf Standardtakt 

Das soll ma einer wissen, dass es dann nicht schwankt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Öhh
> 
> Wenn du das sagst, bei mir lief das nie auf Standardtakt


 
Ich habe alle Taktarten durchgekaut. 



Robär schrieb:


> Das soll ma einer wissen, dass es dann nicht schwankt.


 
Jo, jetzt läuft die CPU auf Standardtakt mit abgeschaltetem Stromsparmodus und da schwankt nichts mehr.
Wieso auch, der Modus ist ja aus, also spart keiner mehr, ergo taktet das Board die CPU mittels Multi auch nicht mehr runter.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (9. Mai 2009)

jungs habe nen ram von OZC mit 1200 aber mein board zeit bei auto nur 667 an und wenn ich selber mache geht pc nicht an nur wenn ich 1111 mache geht es komisch
könnt ihr mir helfen was ich machen muss


----------



## berti----1982 (10. Mai 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> jungs habe nen ram von OZC mit 1200 aber mein board zeit bei auto nur 667 an und wenn ich selber mache geht pc nicht an nur wenn ich 1111 mache geht es komisch
> könnt ihr mir helfen was ich machen muss



habe die OCZ auch und muss sagen das dass leider so ist. Es gibt ne möglichkeit da musst du aber mal ein wenig probieren. Habe meine schon auf 1300 Mhz gebracht stabil. kannst aber dafür nicht mit den Latenzen nicht so weit runter gehen. 
Im Moment habe ich sie mit 1168MHz /580Mhz   und  5-6-5-7 (2,23V) laufen stabil.


----------



## rabensang (10. Mai 2009)

Moin Leutz.

Hab ein dickes Problem mit meinem Board. Ich weiss nicht, obs im Thread schon mal aufgetaucht ist.

Das Board lief bis letzte Woche sehr gut. Dann startete es nur noch sporadisch und seut vorhin gar nicht mehr. Auf dem Poster bleibt nur noch CHECK CPU stehen und alle Lüfter laufen auf 100%. Auch mit reseten oder anderer Ram bestückung bleibt der Monitor schwarz. Die Hardware läuft auf nem anderen Board sehr gut. Also müsste es am Board liegen.

Das Teil hab ich hier mit Garantie im Forum gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat es bei norsk IT gekauft. Wie muss ich jetzt vorgehen???


----------



## rabensang (10. Mai 2009)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich brauch wirklich schnell Hilfe. Es hängen ein paar Revies daran, die Fertig gestellt werden müssen.

Hilfe?????


----------



## Robär (10. Mai 2009)

Einfach zusammen mit der Abtrittserklärung und Rechnung an Norsk-IT verschicken.

Allerdings bedauere ich dich, Asus ist in solchen Sachen verdammt langsam, warte schon seit 5 Wochen auf meine RMA Bearbeitung.


----------



## rabensang (10. Mai 2009)

Abtrittserklärung?

Was muss da drin stehen......


----------



## Robär (10. Mai 2009)

Die sollte in etwa so ausschauen:


```
Hiermit trete ich xxx meine Gewährleistungsansprüche bzgl. des Produktes xxx gegenüber
der Firma xxx an Herrn xxx ab. 

Produktname:
Produktnummer:

Unterschrift von dem du es gekauft hast

Deine Unterschrift
```
So in etwa kann das ganze aussehen, wenn du soetwas nicht hast solltest du dich vorher telefonisch mit Norsk-IT in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (13. Mai 2009)

jungs wollte mal nach fragen wo ich im bios den ram teiler finde währ um hilfe sehr angetahen


----------



## Robär (14. Mai 2009)

Da wo du auch den FSB und CPU Multi einstellen kannst, müsste der erste Reiter sein. Ai Overclock Tuner muss aber glaub ich auf Manual stehen.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (15. Mai 2009)

ok werde es mal testen vielen dank


----------



## Nighthawk33 (21. Juni 2009)

Mal ne Frage zu der Soundkarte die ja dabei ist...

Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin meine 5.1 Boxen darauf zum laufen zu bringen, es wird immer nur 2.1 angezeigt, egal wie ich die Kabel einstecke und ich kann das auch nirgend in dieser creatice Software umstellen !!!

Oder was mahe ich denn falsch???


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

Stell doch einfach die Lautsprecher in der Audioeigenschaft von Windows ein.


----------



## Naumo (23. Juni 2009)

hey leute!
wollte fragen wie zufrieden ihr mit dem MOBO seid und wie gut es sich ocen lässt 
spiele mit dem gedanken mit eins zu holen 
grüsse und danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

Naumo schrieb:


> hey leute!
> wollte fragen wie zufrieden ihr mit dem MOBO seid und wie gut es sich ocen lässt
> spiele mit dem gedanken mit eins zu holen
> grüsse und danke


 
Da ich meins nicht mehr habe, kann ich ja jetzt objektiv sein. 
Das Board ist schon OK, keine Frage, aber eigentlich zu teuer.
Das P5Q Deluxe bietet ähnliches für weniger Geld, auch wenn das Bios des MIIF schon sehr gut ist.
Die Temperaturprobleme sind behoben, Ärger dürfte es nicht mehr geben.
Wenn du scharf auf die Optik bist, dann kauf es.
Wenn du eher wert auf Stabilität legst, dann kannst du es auch kaufen.
Wenn du aber auf den Budget gucken musst, dann nimm eher das P5Q Deluxe.


----------



## PamAndersonFan (1. Juli 2009)

Hat schon jemand das "neue" BIOS drauf. Erfahrungen ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2009)

PamAndersonFan schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand das "neue" BIOS drauf. Erfahrungen ??


 
Jep, das aktuelle Bios ist auf dem Ex meinen drauf, aber keine Unterschiede festgestellt.


----------



## Naumo (11. Juli 2009)

hey! wie in meiner sig zu lesen ist hab ich nen q9550 auf dem maximusII 
meine frage nun: könnt ihr ein bios empfehlen? hab das "neue" bios draufgespielt, 2104, und seitdem stürzt prime einfach ab! also keine fehlermeldung seitens prime sondern win7 sagt mir dass ein problem festgestellt wurde.. 
mit dem 0901 geht ales wunderbar.. 
kann jemand eventuell ein bios empfehlen dass sich bewährt hat??
grüsse

EDIT: falscher alarm! hatte im bios müll eingestellt und die cpu lief mit der falschen spannung


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

Naumo schrieb:


> EDIT: falscher alarm! hatte im bios müll eingestellt und die cpu lief mit der falschen spannung


 
Schlechter als das vorherige Bios kann das aktuelle ja eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Naumo (21. Juli 2009)

hi! so nun hab ich doch noch ein "problem"
ich finde nirgends die einstellung für die command rate bei dem board...
kann das sein dass diese bei bestimmten rams wegfällt oder beim OC?
wäre echt für ne antwort dankbar
grüsse


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2009)

Normaler Weise sollte das MIIF Bios das hier darstellen...

FSB Frequency : 
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 
PCI-E Frequency: 
DRAM Frequency: 
DRAM Command Rate : 
DRAM Timing Control: 
CAS# Latency : 
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 
RAS# Precharge : 
RAS# ActivateTime : 
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 
Write Recovery Time : 
Read to Precharge Time : 

Ist das bei dir denn nicht so? 
Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------



## Naumo (21. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Normaler Weise sollte das MIIF Bios das hier darstellen...
> 
> FSB Frequency :
> FSB Strap to North Bridge :
> ...


 

bei mir fehlt der eintrag dram command rate.. ich verstehs nicht..


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Naumo schrieb:


> bei mir fehlt der eintrag dram command rate.. ich verstehs nicht..


 
Das ist ja echt komisch, anders als auf dem geposteten Auszug kenne ich das Bios nicht. 
Welches Bios hast du drauf?
Liegt es vielleicht an den RAMs selbst, dass das nicht freigeschaltet ist?
Mal andere getestet?


----------



## Naumo (22. Juli 2009)

das neueste bios hab ich drauf! 2104
hab sogar noch mehr optionen (dram skew) aber die command rate oder dram timing mode is niergends zu finden.. is jetzt nicht so schlimm da ich beim oc eh 2t oder 2n einstelle aber einen versuch wärs wert gewesen.. is halt komisch dass die option fehlt.. 
hat das sonst niemand

Edit: also ich hab heute nochmal geschaut und gegoogelt aber finden tu ich nix dazu.. hat eventuell hier jemand ne ahnung dazu? des kann doch nicht sein.. des mach mich total gaga ^^


----------



## berti----1982 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zocken 

bin gerade am übertakten meines Systems und habe gerade festgestellt das sich mein Multiplikator immer wieder von 10 auf 9 zurück setzt wenn ich den Rechner aus mache. Muss ich noch was einstellen damit er da bleibt wo ich ihn hin stell ?


----------



## Robär (27. Juli 2009)

Spontan würde ich mal nen anderes Bios probieren. Wäre nicht das erste extrem verbuggte Bios für das Board.


----------



## berti----1982 (28. Juli 2009)

gibts denn schon wieder ein neues ?
Habe das 1307 drauf.


----------



## Naumo (28. Juli 2009)

hi
ja das 2104
frage: kannst du die command rate einstellen


----------



## berti----1982 (28. Juli 2009)

Ah ok danke ich werde es testen


----------



## berti----1982 (29. Juli 2009)

Mm funkt. leider nicht. 

Wenn ich das update Maximus-II-ASUS-Formula-2104.ROM  auf eine CD brenne und im Bios dann noch umstelle das es von der CD Booten soll   lädt es ganz normal das Vista. 
Was mach ich falsch ?
Muss ich es irgent wie anders brennen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Du kannst das Asus Tool benutzen und es unter Windows machen, mache ich auch so, recht einfach.
Einfach die ROM Datei im Rootsverziechnis einer Partition ablegen (nicht die von Winsows benutzen) und dann beim Update auswählen.

Ich hab dir das Tool mal angehängt, entpacken und isntallieren.
Hintergrundprogramme wie Virenscanner abschalten, wenn du updatest, einfach machen lassen und neustartet, wenns fertig ist, sagt das Programm dann auch.


----------



## Robär (30. Juli 2009)

Pling und so hab ich mir mein Board zerschossen, ich würde niemandem Win Bios-Flashs empfehlen. Einfach Bios auf USB Stick packen und im Bios dann flashen, dafür einfach ins Bios gehen, dort gibt es einen Punkt zum flashen des Bios.


----------



## berti----1982 (30. Juli 2009)

Und wie heißt der Punkt ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Pling und so hab ich mir mein Board zerschossen, ich würde niemandem Win Bios-Flashs empfehlen. Einfach Bios auf USB Stick packen und im Bios dann flashen, dafür einfach ins Bios gehen, dort gibt es einen Punkt zum flashen des Bios.


 
Tja, wenn man grundlegende Sachen außer Acht lässt, darf man sich nicht wundern. 
Bei mir ist sowas noch nie passiert. 

Wenn du dir unschlüssig sind, dann installiere Windows einfach komplett neu, nichts drauf und dann mit dem Tool das Bios flashen, klappt zu 100%.


----------



## Robär (31. Juli 2009)

Schade, dass ich mir die Garantie nicht auch vorher bei dir eingeholt hatte, dann hätte ich nun nen neues Board 

@berti

Die Funktion findest du im Reiter Tools und dann Asus EZ Flash.


----------



## berti----1982 (31. Juli 2009)

Also mit dem Tool hat es wunderbar geklappt unter Windows. Hat kaum 2 Min gedauert.
Danke an euch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich mir die Garantie nicht auch vorher bei dir eingeholt hatte, dann hätte ich nun nen neues Board


 


berti----1982 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Tool hat es wunderbar geklappt unter Windows. Hat kaum 2 Min gedauert.
> Danke an euch.


 
Super, freut mich, dass es so einfach war und jetzt läuft. 
Hats denn was gebracht?

@Robär:
Na... siehste...


----------



## berti----1982 (31. Juli 2009)

Ohhh JA 

entlichbleibt der Multiblikator so wie ich ihn eingestellt habe und mit der Spannung konnte ich auch ein Stück runter stellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Ohhh JA
> 
> entlichbleibt der Multiblikator so wie ich ihn eingestellt habe und mit der Spannung konnte ich auch ein Stück runter stellen.


 
Das muss ein neues Bios bringen, hervorragend, freut mich, dass du jetzt zufrieden bist. 
Ich habe mein MIIF inzwischen wieder verkauft, weils einfach zu zickig war. Asus hätte sich mit den Bios updates beeilen oder gleich zu Anfang bessere anbieten sollen, dass hätte das MIIF einen deutlich besseren Ruf als jetzt.

Hoffentlich machen sie's mit dem MIIIF besser.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

Was erwartest du denn? Asus weis das man auf die Fanb0ys zählen kann. Unausgereift Boards beim Kunden reifen lassen und sich das noch teuer bezahlen lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn? Asus weis das man auf die Fanb0ys zählen kann. Unausgereift Boards beim Kunden reifen lassen und sich das noch teuer bezahlen lassen.


 
Dann scheint Asus mit dem Crosshair 3 Formula ja einiges falsch gemacht zu haben.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

Vielleicht haben die es endlich gelernt.


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. August 2009)

Ich hab jetzt auch das Board...
Habe DDR2-800 RAM frauf.... Is nich grad gut fürs OC geeignet.
Läuft das Board eigentlich auch mit DDR3???
Habe nix im i-Net gefunden.
Dann könnte ich nur fürs OC eben aus meinen i7 Rechner einen 1600MHz RAM Riegel nehmen...


----------



## Delious (4. August 2009)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch das Board...
> Habe DDR2-800 RAM frauf.... Is nich grad gut fürs OC geeignet.
> Läuft das Board eigentlich auch mit DDR3???
> Habe nix im i-Net gefunden.
> Dann könnte ich nur fürs OC eben aus meinen i7 Rechner einen 1600MHz RAM Riegel nehmen...



Was steht denn auf der Verpackung??? 
Mach die Augen mal auf und Du wirst sehen das alle Ram Bänke gleich sind oder?! Was sagt dir das?!


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. August 2009)

Ja OK.... Aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das nur manche DDR2 Boards DDR3 Ram schaffen...
Und ich meine auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben das das ASUS Maximus2 Formlua kein DDR3 unterstüzt.


----------



## Naumo (5. August 2009)

asus: formula = ddr2, extreme = ddr3


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Dann kauf dir doch superschnelle DDR2 Speicher, die Spannung ist ja egal.


----------



## Naumo (11. August 2009)

es reicht doch 1066 ram für knapp 55€ 
drüber stimmt kein PL mehr.. ausser man würde den 1150 ram noch für 60€ bekommen oder den 1^1200 für 65.. aber die sind deutlich teurer..


----------



## Lowraider80 (14. August 2009)

Hey ihr Profis

Ich will bei meinem Board die treiber aktualisieren, aber leider finde ich nicht bei Intel den p45 chipsatztreiber für das Maximus II Formula.

Wie lautet denn der Chipsatztreiber nun richtig?


----------



## Naumo (14. August 2009)

Download Software, Drivers and Utilities Filters
der p45 is auf jedem board der p45.. 
bios versionen gibts bei asus


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2009)

Hallo erst mal zusammen, hab da mal eine Frage will mir noch ein gutes OC-Mobo Sockel 775 holen und mal schauen ob schon jemand das Asus Maximus II Gene hat.
Habe mir überlegt das ich dieses Mobo mir zulegen werde aber natürlich wissen ob es auch hält was es verspricht.
Es soll sich ja genauso gut Übertakten lassen wie das Asus MIIF und die Optik gefällt mir auch.
Würde mir ja das Asus MIIF holen aber leider passt der IFX-14 nicht drauf und deshalb das Gene.
Also Leute deswegen wollte ich mal duech die Runde Fragen ob schon jemand mit dem Mobo gearbeitet hat und wie es sich macht.
Währe froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte oder Infos, habe ja schon Testberichte gelesen aber das ist was anderes als wenn wir User die Übertakten und damit arbeiten darüber berichten wie es wirklich mit dem Mobo ausschaut wie es läuft mit Vollbestückung mit Arbeitsspeicher oder wann der FSB dicht macht usw. und deshalb Frage ich hier in diesem Thread weil er dar einzigste ist wo ihr euch damit auskennt.
Aber passt der IFX-14 auch aufs Asus MIIF mit der Backplatte von Thermalright sonst würde ich mir sogar das Mobo holen.
Also ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

Der IFX passt auch auf das MIIF.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der IFX passt auch auf das MIIF.



Ich habe gehört er soll nicht passen denn ich habe ihn ja neu von jemanden gekauft weil der Kühler bei ihm nich gepasst hat und deshalb verwirrung .
Vieleicht hat er bei ihm nicht gepasst weil zu hohe Arbeitsspeicher hatte die von der höhe einfach zu gross wahre aber ich habe keine ahnung, er hat halt das selbe Mobo oder passt er nur in eine Richtung aufs Mobo also nach oben hin oder zur seite keine Ahnung, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

Frag Robär mal, der hatte einen IFX auf das MIIF gehabt, der weiß es genau.
Ich hatte den IFX auch gehabt fürs MIIF, den aber nie eingebaut, weil mich dessen Kühlleistung schon beim P5Q Pro sehr enttäuscht hat.
Allerdings konnte ich den "trocken" locker auf die CPU stellen, also sollte der auch eingebaut passen.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Frag Robär mal, der hatte einen IFX auf das MIIF gehabt, der weiß es genau.
> Ich hatte den IFX auch gehabt fürs MIIF, den aber nie eingebaut, weil mich dessen Kühlleistung schon beim P5Q Pro sehr enttäuscht hat.
> Allerdings konnte ich den "trocken" locker auf die CPU stellen, also sollte der auch eingebaut passen.



O.K. gut zu wissen dann Danke ich dir mal für die Info, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2009)

Aber noch mal auf die Frage zurück zu kommen, hat eventuell jemand schon das Asus MIIG und wenn ja könnt ihr mir sagen ob es das Geld wert ist und gut zum Übertakten ist währe sehr freundlich von euch, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Naumo (18. August 2009)

also das formula isn traum 
und laut pcgh print taugt das gene mindestens genauso viel..


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

Jep, sehe ich auch so.
Das Gene ist ja ein kleines MIIF, also kann es nicht verkehrt sein.
Sicher eins der besten µATX Boards für 775.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2009)

O.K. dann Danke ich euch für die Infos, also habe ich die Quahl der Wahl welches ich mir nehmen werde und nochmals Danke , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (29. August 2009)

ne frage wollte mal wissen wie der abstand NB Kühler ist also die schrauben könnte mir jemand da weiter helfen , komme nicht mehr an meins ran besser gesagt habe kein ninal was so klein ist danke

brauche es weil ich nen wakükühler von jemand vielleicht kaufen will der aber 4 befestiguns halterungen hat,
es is der von MIPS ASUS Maximus / Striker2 Ex / P5E NB Freezer Nickel

hir der link von kühler 

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...us---Striker2-Ex---P5E-NB-Freezer-Nickel.html


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (9. September 2009)

ne frage wer weiß wo der sensor von der CPU ist gelesen hab ich soll beim Grafikkartenslot sein stimmt das


----------



## Krikes (3. Oktober 2009)

Kann von von Front audio irgendwie am mainboard anschlissen?

und USB?
hab nen 4er stecker und ein einzelener bin mit der bezeichnung GND! was is GND?


----------



## littlethomas (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
hab ein kleines Problemchen mit meinem Maximus 2 formula.Hab das Teil schon fast ein Jahr und sogut wie keine Probleme damit. Also folgendes: Seit heute braucht mein Rechner zum hochfahren ziemlich lange. Nach nem Kaltstart dauert es so 20 sek (normalerweise dauert das nie so lange, nur kurz an und wieder aus) danach startet er nochmal und es dauert nochmal so lange bis die lämpchen blinken (sorry ein anderer ausdruck ist mir grad nicht eingefallen*G*) und er hochfährt. Desweiteren meldet er Fehler im bios, mal bios1 mal bios 2und wechselt dann automatisch in das andere bios.
Hab das bios auf dem neusten stand und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht mehr wirklich weiter.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen?!


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. November 2009)

Ich würde sagen: Formatier deine Festplatte und installiere Windows neu.

Ich habe auch ne Frage:
Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Maximus II Formula beim Extrem OC mit Trockeneis???
Wie hoch geht denn der FSB???


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. November 2009)

Kann mir denn niemand ne Antwort auf die Frage geben???


----------



## praxiteen (6. November 2009)

ich hab im forum gelesen.
bei core 2 duo etwa 510mhz  bei quadcore etwa 470 mhz.
ich hätte auch ne frage.welches ist das beste bios für das mIIf.ich bekomm nächste woche eins mit q9550 geliefert.
mfg.


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

OK... Danke für die info.. dann muss ich mir wohl doch nen biostar tpower i45 holen.
ZU deiner Frage:
Ich würde sagen das die neuste Bios Version die beste ist. Die akm iwann im Juli raus.


----------



## praxiteen (7. November 2009)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> OK... Danke für die info.. dann muss ich mir wohl doch nen biostar tpower i45 holen.
> ZU deiner Frage:
> Ich würde sagen das die neuste Bios Version die beste ist. Die akm iwann im Juli raus.


und hat dieses bios auch ne nummer?
mfg.


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

Jaa... Version 2202


----------



## praxiteen (7. November 2009)

jep,hab ich eben gefunden.hast ne ahnung welche die bessere version ist?
mfg


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

die besste ist die 2202... Auf jedenfall habe ich damit meinen Q6600 unter WaKü am höchsten gekriegt.


----------



## praxiteen (7. November 2009)

na ich bin malgespannt mit welchembios mein bord ausgeliefert wird.ebenfalls bin ich auf nb kühlung und verbogenheit des pcbs gespannt.jemand der sich nicht auskennt und solche sachen hört(verbogenes pcb,keine paste unter der nb.)würde das board sicher ned kaufen.mal sehen was ich bekomme.
mfg.


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

Also bei mir war alles OK... und ich habe schon 3 Maximus 2 Formula verbaut für andere... und die waren auch alle OK...


----------



## praxiteen (7. November 2009)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Also bei mir war alles OK... und ich habe schon 3 Maximus 2 Formula verbaut für andere... und die waren auch alle OK...


 OK;OK;OK;OK;ich sitze auf heisssen nadeln.das warten macht mich wuki.ich bau das board gar ned ein,ich hänge es an die wand als bild.WOAHHAHAH!


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

OK... mach das mal...


----------



## praxiteen (13. November 2009)

hallo leute.das asus mobo ist angekommen.verbogen waren lediglich 2 rippen von der nb kühlung.das pcb war gerade und der anpressdruck für die nb wurde auch verbessert.(unterlegscheibe)bios vers.2202 ist drauf.echt schönes board.
das bios erschlägt mich.ich kenn nur das vom p5nd,und das ist nun wie kinderkram(aber auch ein gutes board)
wie ich nu den q9550 richtig in die gänge bekomme muss ich noch probieren.
kann jemand tipps geben?
mfg.


----------



## praxiteen (14. November 2009)

hi leute.wie komme ich zu den keys für soundkarte und 3d mark 06?kann sie nirgens finden auf der mitgelieferten cd.
mfg.
tztztz!hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Freak2009 (14. November 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> hi leute.wie komme ich zu den keys für soundkarte und 3d mark 06?kann sie nirgens finden auf der mitgelieferten cd.
> mfg.
> tztztz!hat sich erledigt.



Schau mal auf dem Cover von dem 3D Mark drauf. Der Hey müsste da drauf stehen.


MFG


----------



## praxiteen (14. November 2009)

Jo;hab ich.
aber,nachdem ich den key eingegeben hab,kommt diese meldung:CTNet funktionirt nicht mehr.?????????????
google hilft auch nicht.
HIEEEEEEELFE!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freak2009 (14. November 2009)

Für was jetzt? Den 06er oder die soundkarte?
Am besten nochmal neu istallieren.

MFG


----------



## praxiteen (14. November 2009)

für die soundkarte.warum skypest du niicht?


----------



## Freak2009 (14. November 2009)

Sitze bei meiner Schwester am rechner.
Den Sound Treiber schon drauf oder wie ist das mit deiner Karte?

MFG


----------



## BoondockSaint (16. November 2009)

Hi Jungs!
Finde es ein bischen merkwürdig, das angeblich die ersten beiden RAM-Slots (von links nach rechts) ein Channel sein sollen und die anderen beiden der zweite Channel sein soll. Also KEINE farbliche Kennzeichnung pro Channel! Jedenfalls lese ich das so aus dem Manual. Liege ich da richtig oder wer oder was irrt sich??? 
P.S.: Mein Board war auch ganz leicht gebogen aber drauf geschissen! Irgendwie passt das Board auch nicht 100 % korrekt in die klare Kunstoff-Umverpackung wenn ich mir das mal genau anschaue.


----------



## praxiteen (16. November 2009)

hi,das mit den channel höre ich zum ersten mal.die farbliche kennzeichnund sollte doch sinn machen.oder?
also mein board war gerade,die unterlegscheiben der nb dürften überarbeitet sein und das neueste bios(2202)war auch drauf.und die verpackung passte wie ne presspassung.(h9 oder so)((hihi))
mfg.
ps,der q9550 läuft immo mit 3,82ghz.aber ich will noch weiter.darum gibts nix in meiner signatur.


----------



## tractaktloss (17. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

weiss von euch jemand, ob ich das Asus Maximus II Formula mit 2x2GB A-DATA Vitesta Extreme DDR2-1066 RAMs problemlos betreiben kann?
Habe momentan das Gigabyte P45 DS3 und will aufrüsten, zumal das System mit dem Board in Verbindung mit den RAMs schon sehr schlecht und träge läuft.

Danke für die Info

Grüße


----------



## BoondockSaint (17. November 2009)

@ tractaktloss:
Warum sollte es das denn nicht? Schau mal auf der ersten Seite ob Kompatibilitätsprobleme bekannt sind, wenn nicht würde ich bedenkenlos zugreifen.

@ praxiteen:
Schau mal im Manual auf Seite 36 bis 38, da steht das meiner Meinung nach so, wie ich es in meinem vorherigen Post wiedergegeben habe. Wenn ich nach der Arbeit noch Zeit habe poste ich die entsprechende Seite hier mal, hab sie gestern noch abgespeichert.


----------



## praxiteen (17. November 2009)

@boondocksaint:
habs gefunden.is komisch formuliert.geb ich dir recht.allerdings steht auf der nächsten seite das man für bessere oc ergebnisse die gelben slots nehmen soll.daraus schliesse ich das man dual channel mit einem a+b slot hat.(beide yellow).wenn der pc bootet sehe ich kurz das dual channel angezeigt wird.und darauf kommts an.
hast du erfahrung mit den gtl,pll,vtt...ect.einstellungen?ich bin zwar am lesen aber richtig schlau werd ich nicht.
mfg.


----------



## BoondockSaint (18. November 2009)

Ein kleines bischen, ist schon zig Jahre her, das ich mal übertaktet habe und ich neige leider dazu, ungenutzten mentalen Festplattenspeicher sehr schnell wieder frei zu geben.
Hast du hier mal im OC-Bereich nachgeschaut? Fa müssten sie dir besser weiterhelfen können.


----------



## praxiteen (18. November 2009)

ich werd mich wohl durchs internet und diverse foren lesen.natürlich auch hier.
im moment würde ich gerne wissen ob ich zwingend den 8 poligen stromanschluss verwenden muss oder ob ein 4 poliger genug ist.mein nt hat nur nen 4 poligen.bräuchte dann ein kabel.graka ist nur eine drinn.(hab mal was gelesen das 8 polig für cf gut is)aber ist 8 polig für oc relevant?
mfg.


----------



## BoondockSaint (19. November 2009)

Ich würde sogar eher sagen anders herum, also wichtiger beim OCen als beim CF-Betrieb. Also schaden kanns nicht und ich habe den 8poligen Anschluss benutzt und hatte bisher nie Probleme. ... habe gerade mal im Handbuch nachgelesen, da wird immer nur vom 8poligen Stecker geredet, und nicht vom 4poligen.

Ans OCen werde ich mich machen, wenn ich 8 Gb EINHEITLICHEN RAM gekauft habe. Beim OCZ handelt es sich zwar bei allen 4 Modulen um 1066er, aber der eine ist lt. Spezifikationen aus CPU-Z und Everest so ein SLI-Gespann und der andere halt ein normales Platinum-Zeug. Leider sind die Dingsbum-Programierungen (wie heist dieser Steuerchip auf dem RAM?) nicht exakt gleich, daher noch kein OCing.


----------



## praxiteen (19. November 2009)

hab das mit dem 8 poligen auch gelesen.werd mich mal hurtig um ein kabel bemühen.
bin gespannt was dein 9650 so hergibt.der müsste doch wenn wir die gleichen taktraten haben schneller sein,oder?
mfg.


----------



## kirsch (19. November 2009)

Hallo

Wäre jemand so nett, und könnte mir sagen, was und wo direkt in den Bioseinstellungen, ich einstellen muß, um diesen Speicher richtig mit 1066 MHz laufen zu lassen:

4096MB GEIL PC2-8500 CL5 KIT PLUS (Herstellerartikelnummer:                             *GX24GB8500C5UDC*)



Laut Everest steht da zur Zeit folgendes:

DIMM1: GeIL CL5-5-5DDR21066 5    2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz)  (4-5-5-13 @ 333 MHz)  (3-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)

DIMM3: GeIL CL5-5-5DDR21066 5    2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz)  (4-5-5-13 @ 333 MHz)  (3-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)


Würde mich über baldige Antwort freuen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## BoondockSaint (19. November 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> ...
> bin gespannt was dein 9650 so hergibt.der müsste doch wenn wir die gleichen taktraten haben schneller sein,oder?
> mfg.


Nein, warum sollte er? Wenn der Takt gleich ist gibt es keine Unterschiede. Ein etwas höherer Takt ist dank etwas höherem Multiplikator etwas leichter erreichbar. 

@ kirsch:
Du musst versuchen, per FSB und Speicher-Teiler annährend auf 1066 Mhz zu kommen. Also bei einem FSb von sagen wir mal 400 Mhz den Speicherteiler auf 2,5 stellen dann hast du 1000 Mhz. Bitte bedenke aber auch, das die Spannung stimmen sollte.


----------



## kirsch (19. November 2009)

@BoondockSaint

Oha, also etwas komplizierter also? Muß man soviel dort einstellen? Bei dem mächtigen Bios verliert man schon den Überblick. Könntest Du mir evtl. die genauen Bios Punkte nennen, wo ich was einstellen muß?


P.S.
Habe als CPU den Intel Q9550 drin.


----------



## praxiteen (19. November 2009)

BoondockSaint schrieb:


> Nein, warum sollte er? Wenn der Takt gleich ist gibt es keine Unterschiede. Ein etwas höherer Takt ist dank etwas höherem Multiplikator etwas leichter erreichbar.
> 
> @ kirsch:
> Du musst versuchen, per FSB und Speicher-Teiler annährend auf 1066 Mhz zu kommen. Also bei einem FSb von sagen wir mal 400 Mhz den Speicherteiler auf 2,5 stellen dann hast du 1000 Mhz. Bitte bedenke aber auch, das die Spannung stimmen sollte.


ich dachte halt das der 9650 wesentlich besser als ein 9550 ist.sollte aber nur der teiler den unterschied machen,ist das oc viel interresanter.
wo bekomme ich so ein 8 poliges kabel?
@kirsch:lies mal das und lerne.ich mach das auch grad:ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [SAMMELTHREAD] Asus Maximus/Rampage Formula (S.E.) / Extreme (Intel X38/X48)oder das: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus II Formula R.o.G. (Intel P45) [4] - Forum de Luxx


----------



## BoondockSaint (20. November 2009)

Ob es da Adapter gibt, wenn kein 8poliger Stecker am NT vorhanden ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## praxiteen (20. November 2009)

manchmal findet auch ein blindes huhn ein korn.
mein nt hat eh ein solches kabel (8 polig).ich habs aber in der hitze des gefechtes schön versteckt.
SCHÄM
mfg.


----------



## BoondockSaint (20. November 2009)

Tja, kommt in den besten Familien vor. Mein bruder hat sich auf Anraten eines Freundes einen Netzwerkkarte gekauft, welche ich verbauen sollte. Als ich dann abends bei ihm vorbei kam, sagte ich ihm, das er das Geld für umsonst ausgegeben hat, da schon ein Netzwerk-Controler auf dem MB verbaut wurde. 
Also:
Shit happens, keep smiling!


----------



## kirsch (20. November 2009)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, das der Speicher bei den Programmen nur mit 800 angezeigt wird, obwohl es ein 1066er ist. Im Bios ist alles richtig eingestellt, laut Aussage eines Asus Mitarbeiters per Telefon.

Irgendwie muß ein Fehler vorhanden sein. Oder bin ich nur ein "Pechvogel" mit den GEIL RAM?

Hat sonst wer das gleiche Board und den gleichen Speicher?


----------



## praxiteen (20. November 2009)

naja,ich hab ja kein geld verloren.
ich hab ne weitere frage:mein pc läuft,alles ist ok.nur das lcd poster zeigt lediglich(CPU INIT)sonst nix.was is da los?
mfg.


----------



## praxiteen (20. November 2009)

kirsch schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, das der Speicher bei den Programmen nur mit 800 angezeigt wird, obwohl es ein 1066er ist. Im Bios ist alles richtig eingestellt, laut Aussage eines Asus Mitarbeiters per Telefon.
> 
> Irgendwie muß ein Fehler vorhanden sein. Oder bin ich nur ein "Pechvogel" mit den GEIL RAM?
> 
> Hat sonst wer das gleiche Board und den gleichen Speicher?


hi,gib mal bei dram frequency einen wert ein(etwa333 oder 400).das ist der teiler für den ram.dann sollte dein 1066er richtig erkannt werden.
mfg


----------



## kirsch (20. November 2009)

Bei DRAM Frequency stehen ja verschiedene Werte drin, wie auch der Wert 1066.

Selbst wenn ich 1066 einstelle und speichere, werden bei 3 verschiedenen, bekannten Programmen, DDR 2-800 (400 MHz) angezeigt.


----------



## praxiteen (20. November 2009)

kirsch schrieb:


> Bei DRAM Frequency stehen ja verschiedene Werte drin, wie auch der Wert 1066.
> 
> Selbst wenn ich 1066 einstelle und speichere, werden bei 3 verschiedenen, bekannten Programmen, DDR 2-800 (400 MHz) angezeigt.


gib mal dein komplettes sys bekannt und poste ein paar bilder hier.cpu-z zum beispiel.der zeigt dir den ram an.
mfg.


----------



## kirsch (20. November 2009)

Hab einen Q9550 Prozessor drin, eine GTX 285, und das Asus Maximus 2 Formula, sowie 2 x 2 GB RAM (GX24GB8500C5UDC) von GEIL.

Und das neueste Asus Bios 2202.


----------



## praxiteen (20. November 2009)

sorry,konnte nicht eher antwortern.poste mal den reiter "memory".und ev.everest.
mfg.


----------



## kirsch (20. November 2009)

Hier der Reiter Memory. Von Everest sollte ich was genau zeigen?


----------



## praxiteen (20. November 2009)

so,schau dir den reiter memory von cpu-z mal an.da steht 534.9mhz.rechne mal 2(ddr2)ist gleich1069,8mhz-ram.
ist alles ok so.deine rams werden richtig erkannt.
mfg.


----------



## kirsch (20. November 2009)

Echt? Ich dachte dort muß 1066 MHz stehen, denn soviel bringt doch der Riegel!?

Und wieso muß man den Wert dann mal 2 nehmen? Sorry, für die "blöden" Fragen von mir.


----------



## praxiteen (20. November 2009)

gibt keine blöden fragen,nur blöde die nicht fragen.hehe.
also,ich bin ja auch kein profi,aber es ist nun mal so das ddr 2 ram eben mal 2 vom fsb gerechnet wird(erbitte um berichtigung sollte ich bledsinn schreiben)bei mir ist der fsb immo 465.das mal 2 ergibt 930mhz ram.obwohl ich nur nen 800er drin hab.das nennt man overclocking.(übertakten).
konnte ich helfen?
mfg.


----------



## kirsch (20. November 2009)

Wenn ich sagen wir mal einen RAM mit 1200 MHz nehme, müsste dann auch was im Bios geändert werden wegen den FSB?

Das mit den Wert mal *2* bei DDR *2* RAM leuchtet langsam ein bei mir.


----------



## praxiteen (20. November 2009)

du müsstest nur den strap wieder anklicken.also auf deine 1200 einstellen.aber wofür brauchst du 1200er ram?mein pc läuft immo mit 800er auf 3,953ghz.willst übrtakten?
mfg.


----------



## kirsch (20. November 2009)

Habe den vom Freund bekommen:

2GB (2er Kit) OCZ Reaper HPC Edition (OCZ2RPR12002GK) | CL5.0 - DDR2-SDRAM 1200Mhz (PC2-9600) Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich


Lt. der QVL Liste wird dieser nicht unterstüzt beim Asus Board. Aber evtl. kann man den unter 1066 MHz laufen lassen, und den Geil Speicher weglassen dafür?


----------



## praxiteen (20. November 2009)

das musst du selber rausfinden.bau ihn ein und berichte.bin auch per "pn"für antworten bereit.
mfg.


----------



## praxiteen (26. November 2009)

na,nix los hier??
ok,dann mal eine frage an die profis:mein pc läuft stabil,keine fehler bei prime ect.
aber auf dem lcd poster steht nur CPU INIT und das seit dem ersten einschalten.?????
was ist hier los?
mfg.


----------



## BoondockSaint (27. November 2009)

Moinsen!
Habe es mal im Handbuch nachgeschlagen und da steht nur, dass die CPU dann initialisiert wird (was auch immer genau das heißen mag). Hast du mal google gefragt?


----------



## uwi (27. November 2009)

Ich hab mir das bestellt Was haltet ihr davon? : 

3 x 2048 mb mushkin xp3-12800 1600 mhz cl8
I7 -860 2, 80gtz, 4800mt/s S1156 95W 8 mb
Asus maximus III Formula P55 1156 ATX
Scythe Ninja 2 

Wär das was für den Moment??


----------



## BoondockSaint (27. November 2009)

Hört sich sehr interessant an, aber ich würde zum i5-750 greifen. Der lässt sich spielend leistungsmäßig auf das 860er-Level ziehen und wenn man auf SMT verzichten kann (hat bei den meißten Spielen nur Nachteile!) spart man ein paar Euro, die man in eine gute Graka investieren kann.

Von den Scythe Kühlern bin ich nicht so extrem begeistert. Mein bester Freund hatte den Mugen und die Montage war damals eine Katastrophe, kann aber sein, dass sie da in der letzten Zeit was dran geändert haben.

ICH würde zum Megahalems greifen, den bekommt man mit einem leistungsfähigen Silent-Lüfter in Rev. B schon für knapp über 40 €. Bei Interesse schicke ich dir ne Anleitung wie und wo, selbstverständlich vollkommen legal!


----------



## praxiteen (27. November 2009)

BoondockSaint schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Habe es mal im Handbuch nachgeschlagen und da steht nur, dass die CPU dann initialisiert wird (was auch immer genau das heißen mag). Hast du mal google gefragt?


ja,und das macht sie dann 3 wochen bei voll funktionierendem pc???mitlerweile läuft der auf 471 fsb und 4,004ghz.is wohl ne geister cpu.schafft sicher geisterhafte xxxxxxxxherz.ne,mal ohne spass,kann niemand was lukratives dazu sagen?
mfg.
edit.:ne,google spuck nix aus was hilft.werd wohl mal andere foren besuchen
mfg.
hat ein mod ne idee??????


----------



## praxiteen (29. November 2009)

danke für das interresse!
hab das ding nun eliminiert.
gratulation an die community.
mfg.


----------



## uwi (30. November 2009)

Boondock Saint, is leider zu spät, Teile( u.a. I 860 ) sind da, Kühler Einbau war etwas knifflig,Kollege hat mir gehellft, aber is nun drin. Naja, auf 3,4 Ghz bin ich schon gekommen, aber ich weiß nicht so genau wie ich das noch höher takten kann ohne die Temperaturen bei prime über 70 C gehen zu lassen, Vcore niedriger stellen bewirkt zwar Temperatursenkung, aber auch dann mal nen Absturz jenseits der 3,5 Ghz Grenze, ähh? Ich möcht das Ding nicht grad in der ersten Woche verkoken.


----------



## BoondockSaint (30. November 2009)

@ praxiteen:
Ich habe es bei mir von Anfang an garnicht angeschlosen gehabt und werde es auch nicht anschließen. Das ist wieder nur Gefriemel, welches mir meinen Arbeitsschreibtisch weiter zumüllt. 

@ uwi:
Vielleicht hast du auch nur ein sehr empfindliches Model was OC betrifft erwisch. Dann kann man sich auf den Kopf stellen und es geht nicht weiter.
Vcore RUNTER und Takt RAUF ist keine gute Idee, dann schon eher Vcore und Takt MODERAT UND SCHRITT FÜR SCHRITT RAUF, bist du mit dem Takt zufrieden bist (bitte Höchstgrenzen beim Vcore beachten!). Wenn du einen Langzeit-Primetest-stabilen Takt bei vernünftigen Temps (mal im Forum schauen, was bei dem entsprechendem Takt und der Spannung normal ist bzw. sonst angegeben ist) erreicht hast kannst du in kleinen Schritten den Vcore senken, aber erst dann!!! Und nun geht das geteste was die entsprechende Stabilität betrifft wieder von vorne los. Ziel ist, den möglichst niedrigsten Vcore bei stabilen Betrieb für deinen Takt zu finden.


----------



## uwi (30. November 2009)

ok, super  und danke ! 

Dann fang ich mal an !


----------



## BoondockSaint (30. November 2009)

Aber bitte immer daran denken:
schön langsam und vorsichtig vorgehen!!! 

Und mach dich bitte nochmal schlau, welches Teil wieviel Spannung verträgt.


----------



## praxiteen (1. Dezember 2009)

hi boondocksaint.
den lcd poster hab ich demontiert(im wahrsten sinne des wortes)hehe.
kannst du mir sagen wieviel volt die nb verträgt(24/7)?hab gelesen das ned mehr als 1,25v sein sollten.
mfg.


----------



## BoondockSaint (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi!
Wenn die 1,25 V schreiben würde ich auch nicht mehr draufgeben. Wie schon mal gesagt, ist lange her, dass ich das letzte mal OCing betrieben habe.


----------



## praxiteen (8. Dezember 2009)

so,nu mal mein neues ergebniss:


----------



## BoondockSaint (8. Dezember 2009)

Hey! Das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, das da noch ein bischen was geht. Die Temps sind auf dem Level glaube ich ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## praxiteen (8. Dezember 2009)

BoondockSaint schrieb:


> Hey! Das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, das da noch ein bischen was geht. Die Temps sind auf dem Level glaube ich ganz in Ordnung.


 danke,hab die v core noch nicht getestet und der large test steht auch noch aus.wegen der temps,die sind meines erachtens gut.ich will aber die tage mal den kühler und die cpu planen.dann schau ma mal 
mfg.


----------



## SonnyBlack (8. Dezember 2009)

moin leute hätte mal eine frage an euch also ich habe selber den Maximus II Formula und ich möchte gerne die WLP und WLPads wechseln nun meine frage welche wärmeleit paste würdet ihr mir empfehlen ( darf nicht leiten, und muss relatiev weich sein ) und was die wärmeleidpads angeht weis nicht welche dicke die haben sollen .... 0,5mm 1,0mm 1,5mm ??? weis einer villeicht welche dicke ich nehmen muss oder hat einer villeicht das board irgendwo rumliegen das er mal nachschauen könnte ?!

mfg
sonnyblack


----------



## BoondockSaint (9. Dezember 2009)

Argh!!! Plan schleifen? Davor schrecke ich immer noch etwas zurück. Aber du wirst das schon hinbekommen.


----------



## SonnyBlack (9. Dezember 2009)

weiss es keiner ?


----------



## BoondockSaint (9. Dezember 2009)

Getrost greifen kannst du zu:
- Arctic Cooling MX-2 (preis-leistungsmäßig TOP!) und
- Prolimatech TK-1 (mit der MX-3 angeblich die beste WLP, dafür aber deutlich teurer als die MX-2).

Viele motzen über die Konsistenz der Arctic Cooling MX-3, aber ich hatte nach einer Runde Tube-vor-den-laufenden-Heizlüfter-legen echt keine Probleme mit der MX-3 und bin mit den Temps sehr zu frieden. Aber ich übertakte auch bisher noch nicht.

Ach ja, alle elektrisch nicht leitend. Elektrisch leitend sind glaube ich sowieso nur die Liquid Metall Dinger, von denen ich die Finger lasse.


----------



## praxiteen (9. Dezember 2009)

BoondockSaint schrieb:


> Argh!!! Plan schleifen? Davor schrecke ich immer noch etwas zurück. Aber du wirst das schon hinbekommen.


 is ja nicht das erste mal.aber imm hab ich keine zeit.werd aber sicher meine ergebnisse posten.
mfg.


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

endlich bekommen  .. riesgeil das teil


----------



## praxiteen (19. April 2010)

richtig was los hier.
also dann mach ich mal weiter.
cpu is nu geschliffen.das bringt etwa 6°C unter prime.


nu hab ich ein neues prob:ich hab an die soundkarte(xfi supreme fx)die beim board dabei war ein 5.1 headset angeschlossen.(speedlink medusa)
aber ich hab keinen surround sound.
Kann mir jemand tipps geben?treiber sind die von der mobo cd.
braucht das headset auch nen treiber?ich habs gebraucht geschenkt bekommen ohne zubehör.
danke mal für eure hilfe.
mfg.


----------



## berti----1982 (19. April 2010)

Brauchst auf jeden Fall nen Treiber dafür. Google doch mal


----------



## praxiteen (19. April 2010)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Brauchst auf jeden Fall nen Treiber dafür. Google doch mal


 Hallo,danke mal für deine anteilnahme.
meinste nun nen treiber für das headset oder für die soundkarte?headset is ja kein USB,sondern klinke.hm.
mfg.


----------



## berti----1982 (20. April 2010)

Die treiber für die soundkarte hattest du doch schon von der Asus Cd drauf gezogen oder ? 
Schau mal hier nach.  SPEEDLINK: Game Controllers and Peripherals for Computers and Game Consoles


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. April 2010)

praxiteen schrieb:


> nu hab ich ein neues prob:ich hab an die soundkarte(xfi supreme fx)die beim board dabei war ein 5.1 headset angeschlossen.(speedlink medusa)
> aber ich hab keinen surround sound.
> Kann mir jemand tipps geben?treiber sind die von der mobo cd.
> braucht das headset auch nen treiber?ich habs gebraucht geschenkt bekommen ohne zubehör.
> ...



Die Treiber auf der CD von Asus sind ziemlich alt. Lade dir mal die Neurern von der Asus Website ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-.

Sonst schau mal in den Soundeinstellugen von Windows nach, ob dort 5.1 angewählt ist und dreh mal die Regler auf vollstoff.

Ich hab das Headset selber und bin vom 5.1 Sound darauf nicht überzeugt. Da berechnet meine Xfi Xtreme Gamer unter Stereo einen besseren Raumklang.

@ berti----1982 Ich hab garnicht gewusst das ein Gerät, welches nur Strom vom USB abnimmt, einen Treiber Braucht.


----------



## praxiteen (21. April 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Die Treiber auf der CD von Asus sind ziemlich alt. Lade dir mal die Neurern von der Asus Website ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-.
> 
> Sonst schau mal in den Soundeinstellugen von Windows nach, ob dort 5.1 angewählt ist und dreh mal die Regler auf vollstoff.
> 
> ...


 ja richtig,für ein usb gerät braut man einen treiber,aber nicht für das medusa in der klinken version.so,werd mal neuere treiber suchen für die soundkarte.
mfg.


----------



## praxiteen (22. April 2010)

Ich denke das prob hat sich von selbst gelöst.
nach einem neustart des systems funktioniert das medusa einwandfrei.
war wohl mein fehler nach der treiber installation den pc nicht zu reebooten.
Aber danke für eure mühe.
ich geb ein bier aus.


----------



## berti----1982 (23. April 2010)

@ berti----1982 Ich hab garnicht gewusst das ein Gerät, welches nur Strom vom USB abnimmt, einen Treiber Braucht.[/QUOTE]



Wenn es nicht so wäre warum habe ich dann wohl ne treiber CD zu meinen Kopfhörern dazu ??????


----------



## praxiteen (23. April 2010)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> @ berti----1982 Ich hab garnicht gewusst das ein Gerät, welches nur Strom vom USB abnimmt, einen Treiber Braucht.


 


Wenn es nicht so wäre warum habe ich dann wohl ne treiber CD zu meinen Kopfhörern dazu ??????[/QUOTE]
Hast du die USB version oder die Klinken version?(mit USB zur stromversorgung).meins ist die klinken ver.und ich hab keinen speedlink treiber drauf.und es funzt jetzt. 
was muss ich einstellen?24 bit 48000hz oder was anderes?
mfg.


----------



## marcelswietza (26. April 2010)

Hallo,

habe o.g. Board und o.g. Speicher mit aktuellstem BIOS.

In der Default-Konfig des BIOS bekomme ich direkt Fehler (Memtest86+); also manuell eingestellt:


DRAM-Frequency
DDR2-1066
DRAM Voltage: 2,10475V
Nort Bridge Voltage: 1,35175V
Configure SATA as AHCI // Speeding HDD Control deaktiviert // VIA Firewire 1294 deaktiviert // Plug & Play-O/S JA // Suspend-Modus nur S3 // Neustart nach Stromausfall Last State // Power on by PSIE Dev. Aktiviert // Power on by PS/2 Keyboard Space Bar



Leider auch noch Fehler.



Kann mir jmd sagen was ich noch probieren könnte ohne auf MO zu warten bis der Händler wieder öffnet?
Könnte es sein dass der RAM zu heiss wird? Eig. nicht oder?



Danke!



EDIT:
Habe jetzt die im Anfangsposting genannten Parameter zusammen mit diesen:

DRAM Vol. auf 2,2V 
FSB Voltage 1,4 V 
1.25v FSB termination voltage 
PCIe spectrum and CPU Spread spectrum deaktiviert
"FSB Strap to North Bridge" = "266" 
"MEM OC Charger" = "disabled"
"AI Clock Tweister" = "Light" ( Moderate )

(zusammen; nicht einzeln) getestet.
Leider immer noch Errors -.-



Wer hat noch Tipps?


----------



## marcelswietza (26. April 2010)

Habe jetzt Kingston-RAMs (8GB-Kit) eingebaut; damit funzts.


----------



## Micha94 (22. Mai 2010)

hab das board seit kurzem, aber es bootet so langsam? Woran kann das liegen?
hab windows 7 drauf, soll ich das noch mal neu aufsetzen?


----------



## Robmain (7. August 2010)

2 Fragen zum LED Poster

Kann man den irgendwie auch über eine Software configurieren (finde nur im Bios Einstellungen dazu).

Wie greift man auf die OPT_1 und OPT_2 Temps die der Poster bei Temperaturn anzeigt zu, es gibt doch garkeine Sensoren dafür!?


----------



## Lowraider80 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo, und ein Frohes Neues Jahr euch allen !!!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Seit ich das Neue Board habe, (Asus Maximus II Formula) habe ich beim zoggen immer solche ruckler. Unter anderen bei Battlefield Bad Company 2. Muss ich vielleicht irgendwelche einstellungen am Board vornehmen?

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500, RAM: 4 GB 2x2 Corsair DHX DDR2 800, Graka: XFX Geforce 8800 GTS 512, WIN 7 64Bit


----------



## böhser onkel (12. Januar 2011)

lohnt sich das Board noch zu kaufen?


----------



## Daniel9494 (20. April 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> lohnt sich das Board noch zu kaufen?


 
Das frage ich mich auch aber normal ja weil ich selbst alle spiele spielen kann auf high.


----------



## Lord Wotan (4. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gerade gehört das es für die ASUS P5Q Deluxe Version ein UEFI statt Bios geben soll.

Weiß jemand ob und wo es das für unser Asus Maximus II Formula R.o.G. gibt.

Frage ist für mich wichtig. Da Windows 8 wohl zwingend ein UEFI Version 2.x, an stelle der alten Bios vorraussetzt.


----------



## Lord Wotan (8. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand das ASUS Tool schon genutzt auf  Asus Maximus II Formula R.o.G. wegen des 3TB Problems?


ASUS Motherboard Disk Unlocker - Unearth the Missing Space


----------



## böhser onkel (25. Juni 2011)

nee noch nicht

sry


----------



## berti----1982 (10. September 2011)

Hallo Leute  

 ich weiß hier wurde schon lang nichts mehr geschrieben aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal. 
 Vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch ne Antwort. 
 Und zwar bin ich versuche ich meinen QX9650 auf 4Ghz bei nem FSB von 474 stabil zu bekommen. Nur leider steigt immer ein oder zwei Kerne nach wenigen Sekunden Prime aus. 
 Habe jetzt schon ein paar Einstellungen im Bios probiert ( PLL, VTT, FSB und und und ). 
 Habt ihr ne Idee was ich noch tun oder probieren könnte ?? 
 Ich liste auch gern mal die eingestellten Spannungen auf bei Bedarf. 

 Hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen und mich auf den richtigen Weg bringen. Wäre nett


----------



## böhser onkel (16. Oktober 2011)

Wende dich da mal in den OC thread


----------



## xenon (19. April 2012)

Hi. Hab mal ne frage zwischen durch.

Hab 4gb (2*2) 1066er ddr2 riegel eingepflanst auf den beiden blauen bänken. Hab also noch die 2 weissen frei. Jetzt hab ich noch 2 riegel ddr2 800er rumliegen mit je 1gb. Lohnt sich das die ein zu bauen?

Geplante konfiguration dann:

Blau    a1: ddr2  1066mhz 2gb
Weiss  a2: ddr2    800mhz 1gb
 Blau    b1: ddr2 1066mhz 2gb
Weiss  b2: ddr2    800mhz 1gb 

Läft dann alles auf ca. 800mhz oder?  müssten aber 6gb sein


----------



## Lord Wotan (20. April 2012)

Unterschiedlicher Clock des Speichers beim Mischbestückung kann Probleme verursachen. Mehr als DDR2 800 wird es aber nicht werden.


----------



## 775ocer (14. August 2012)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Ich liste auch gern mal die eingestellten Spannungen auf bei Bedarf.
> 
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen und mich auf den richtigen Weg bringen. Wäre nett


Bin zwar neu hier und das ist mein erster Beitrag, aber da ich mich auch  gerade intensiv mit dem MIIF beschäftige, helfe ich dir gerne weiter.
Mach doch mal einen Screen von Everest/Sensoren, wo man die Spannungen und Temps sieht.
Wahrscheinlich wirst du auch GTL-Tuning machen müssen, das verbessert  die Stabilität enorm, kostet aber leider auch viel Zeit zum Finden der  richtigen Einstellungen. 
Hast du den RAM mal separat auf Stabilität getestet?


berti----1982 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon ein paar Einstellungen im Bios probiert ( PLL, VTT, FSB und und und )


 Denk bitte dran: PLL ist Gift für die CPU, das ist die mit großem Abstand schädlichste Spannung,  mit der man sich ratz fatz die CPU schießen kann. Bei 474MHz FSB wirst  du lockerst mit 1,525V PLL auskommen, höher als 1,55V würde ich damit  sowieso niemals gehen.


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

Tolles Board! Hab es selbst! Ist zwar manchmal eine RAM zicke, aber das macht SIe wieder wett mit denn tollen OC Möglichkeiten, Sehr guten Sound, gutem Aussehen, und denn Umfangreichen Sensoren die mann unter AIDA 64 auslesen kann. Von mir ne 1+

LG


----------

